# Naruto 663 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Predict away!


PikaCheeka said:


> I know this isn't a prediction but it's sort of chapter-related.
> 
> Supposedly the reason for the break is that Kishi's dad passed away a few days ago. The break is not manga-related, so don't make predictions around it, and don't bitch about the break. What a terrible thing now for him to have to write after that.






			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Near67 (Jan 22, 2014)

First, heck yes!!

Hopefully Sakura dies, but it won't happen. Maybe let Karin die.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 22, 2014)

Prediction based on Manga Panda translation:
Ghost of Neji saves Naruto...

But from Manga Stream translation:
Hinata jumps in to protect Naruto...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke reach a new level of power they've never seen before.


----------



## calimike (Jan 22, 2014)

WSJ #9 cool! 


Madara is going after Gokage...!?


----------



## Krippy (Jan 22, 2014)

Sakura dies.


----------



## vered (Jan 22, 2014)

most likely we'll see madara goes after the other eye while Sasuke and naruto are on the way to awaken their respective new powers.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2014)

*Chapter 663 Prediction:*   The End of the World

Their last hopes have fallen to Madara and Madara now has full control.   There is nothing the Shinobi forces can do to stop them.  He is overjoyed that victory is his!


But is this the end of Naruto and Sasuke?  Of course not, miracles (plot no jutsu) still do happen.   But prior to then, will our two hero's hear words we been wanting to hear for a very long time?  (Requitted Love perhaps?  )


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jan 22, 2014)

next chapter:In the afterlife


----------



## jjong (Jan 22, 2014)

I won't e surprised if Naruto is getting and on the way to the other half of Karma (Nine tails).    Meanwhile Madara will go for the other eye.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 22, 2014)

lol, my joke prediction was right:


I better watch what I say next time.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2014)

Hashirama's chakra starts healing Sasuke who will most likely awaken a  time limited version of Sage Mode, possibly gaining the elder son's eyes.
Naruto, well I guess Naruto is hitting RS level soon. Hence Sharinnegan/Fruit/ possibly becoming the Juubi Jinchuriki (well we all know by the end of the manga he will be a RS 2.0). 
Sasuke will most likely have a flashback  involving Itachi and his parents. Naruto is going to meet RS (and Jiraya/nagato) and have a chat with him.

My prediction for chapter 663. Gaara moves to Minato, next stop is going to be something RS related (A shrine or the Tree where the fruit is stored). Obito gets his closure (possibly killing white zetsu). 
Orochimaru makes a move, Spiral zetsu is revealed to be Yamato. Sasuke is healed by Hashirama's chakra (or team Orochimaru). Madara moves toward Minato but he's stopped when Sasuke gets up.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 22, 2014)

I predict Tobirama will say "fuck you,madara" cuz that's all he can do at the moment.



calimike said:


> WSJ #9 cool!
> 
> 
> Madara is going after Gokage...!?



He wouldn't have to if he would have dealt with them properly earlier.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 22, 2014)

Sakura/Garra take Naruto to Minato and somehow the Shikkotsu forest comes into play to save Naruto's life.


----------



## King BOo (Jan 22, 2014)

*Prediction*

Sakura revives Naruto like Chiyo did, Naruto wakes up sitting, dazed, see's Sakura kneeling, Sakura coughs up blood and looks at Naruto eyes full of tears, "I..I love you Naruto" she grabs his face and kisses him.  Hinata see's it with her Byakugan shocked.  Sakura drops dead in front of a stunned Naruto, who's eyes fill with tears, "where is Sasuke" to Gaara, Gaara looks over, Naruto scopes Sasuke's corpse, his face fills with rage, then looks to the side to see Madara's mocking glare.  Kurama, Sasuke, and now Sakura too...Madara, you must pay.


----------



## Rai (Jan 22, 2014)

Hiruzen uses adamantine staff to one shot Buddha statue.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Time to eat some chakara fruit!


----------



## LordUchiha (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm sorry what manga did you think you were reading? Its gotten better but that sure as hell is not happening.


----------



## Lyanna (Jan 22, 2014)

Anything but Sakura dying !!!!! 

The pairing sheez could fuck off, I just don't want Sakura to die, whatever her haters will say


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2014)

calimike said:


> Madara is going after Gokage...!?



Is that the actual preview for the next chapter?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 22, 2014)

Here lies Sakura, she never scored.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 22, 2014)

*Naruto 663 Prediction
New eye
*

Gaara: ! what did you say?
Sakura: He's going to die in any minute, my medical ninjutsu isnt....
Gaara: Shit!
Gaara: There he is..FOURTH HOKAGE!
Minato/Kakashi/Obito: !?
Minato: What happened?
Gaara: No time to explain, the 9 tails told me to tell you to give him your other half.
DarkKurama: I can't sense my other half, it looks like he got extracted, which means your sons about to die, only way to stop that if by filling the void in his hear with my presence, it's kinda like tricking the system.
Minato: I..don't know how to do this.
DarkKurama: What are you talking about, you did this moments before your death.
Minato: !? but if I do it this way.
DarkKurama: Yeah, but you're already dead so it's not that big of a deal.
BlackZetsu: *They're distracted, now's my chance*
_Kakashi appears behind Obito with a kunai to his throat_
Kakashi: Don't even think about it.
Obito: Stab my eye Kakashi, quickly..
BlackZetsu: I wouldn't attempt that, I can easily move his head in the trajectory of your attack, you'll end up killing him.
_Madara appears behind Kakashi_
Kakashi: !??
_Madara goes and tries to grab the back of his head but Kakashi dodges it and backs off_
Gaara: Fourth, get us to some place safe.
Minato: Right, but Kakashi....
Kakashi: Go, Naruto's more important, I'll handle things here. (Zoom on kakashi's mangekyou)
Sakura: Kakashi sensei...
_They teleport out_
Madara: Obito, I'll be taking my eye back one way or the other, just let it go.
Obito: No....you'll never get it...
BlackZetsu: He's a stubborn brat, Controlling 50% of his movements isn't going to be enough.
Madara: Just leave his body, once he dies I'll just pick it up.
BlackZetsu: Very well, goodbye Obito.
Kakashi: No..wait!
_Madara grabs Obito's falling body and leans him over, about to grab his eye_
_Kakashi charges in but Madara sends him flying back with Shinra tensei_
_As he goes for the eye Obito grabs his arm_
Madara: !?
_Obito warps himself and Madara into Kamui_
Kakashi: !
BlackZetsu: Dammit...
_Madara lands in Kamui land and sees the giant Gedo Arm_
Madara: I see..so this was the jutsu that did that. I'm surprised you're still alive, I guess that Zetsu delayed your death.
_Madara turns and see's Obito with his left eye ripped out_
Madara: !? Wait...Obito..listen
_Obito crushes it_
Madara: NOOO!
_Madara charges and grabs his neck_
Madara: You fool....you goddamn fool, now I have to create another rinnegan...you have any idea how difficult that is to do?
_Obito gets a flashback to when he was looking at Nagato's dead corpse smiling, and questions that smirk_
Obito: *now I know...what that was all about*
_Obito spits blood on Madara's face_
Obito: Go to hell.
_Madara looks at his right eye._
Madara: You first.
---------------------------
_Scene changes to spiral Zetsu_
_Orochimaru lands on the top of the statue_
Spiral: !....
Orochimaru: ....If there's one thing I'm good at, it's identifying my guinea pigs when I see them.
Spiral: You have me mistaken, beneath this flesh there is nothing more than a host, anyone or anything you think might be inside here is already dead.
Orochimaru: Then tell me, how can you use a dead mans chakra.
Spiral: .....
White Zetsu: Damn he got you there.
Orochimaru: I'll neutralize your wood style with my venom, and take that body back.
Spiral: Come and try then.
----------------------
_Next panel shows an image in kamui land, where we see Obito laying on the ground with both eyes missing._
_Kakashi is fighting off BlackZetsu's wood style_
BlackZetsu: !? ahhh he's back.
Kakashi: ?
Madara: It's no rinnegan, but
Last panel shows Madara warping back into the real world with Obito's mangekyou
Madara: This will do for now.
*Chapter end*


----------



## Sango-chan (Jan 22, 2014)

Minato finds the chakara fruit and divdes it among the allicance in an Oprah way.......you get chakara fruit, you get chakara fruit.....everyone gets chakara fruit!!!


----------



## ch1p (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto meets Neji in the afterlife. Tells him to go back and name a kid after him.

Sakura opens her seal and manages to keep Naruto alive until they reach Minato and Kakashi. Minato seals yin Kurama inside of him. *OPTIONAL:* Kakashi uses Chyo's jutsu on Naruto.

Orochimaru and the rest either stares at TOBI v2 some more or choses to go to Sasuke. Jugo and maybe Karin may help Sasuke.

Sakura and / or Naruto and / or Kakashi are told by Sai that Sasuke is down, then proceed to go there.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 22, 2014)

Long term pred:

Kankuro makes a rinnegan'd puppet with Naruto and Sasuke's bodies and solos Maddy and Poopy like a boss. Once the situation's fixed, both Sakura and Hinata give their life force to the puppet (and die). Narusasu becomes the 1st living puppet to be Hokage. Instead of rinne-tenseing them, he asks Kankuro to make a puppet with hinata's and sakura's body (you know wich parts of them...) and to tell him the puppet mastering.
End of the manga.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto meet in afterlife. 
Naruto remembers when the Toad Sage told him, that he would battle a young man with great power in his eyes and jokes about how he said that the next time they fight, both of them would die.
Sasuke wonders where they might be walking through a big hallway.

Meanwhile Hinata forces herself up and joins Gaara and Sakura. When Naruto is already confirmed dead, Hinata refuses to believe that and reawakens Narutos heart with her Hyuuga abilities while being in tears. "Wake up Naruto" she cries.

"One Uzumaki, one Uchiha, what a surprise." A sinister voice fills the room. "I thought your kinds had vanished. What a pity." 
Out of the darkness the death god reveals himself. "This way then." he sighs turning around and moving towards the gloom he came from. "I bet you can't wait. I wonder though, how did you both die eventually?"

Sasuke and Naruto then explain what is about to happen in the real world. 
"Death is inevitable." the death god smirks. and wanders down the silent road of nothingness.


----------



## Talis (Jan 22, 2014)

Sasuke awaken Rinnegan.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 22, 2014)

The alliance put their chakra together to heal Nardo :33

Or something awful like that.

I'd much prefer a hell arc :ho


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 22, 2014)

- nardo gets saved next chapter , sasuke still on the verge of death flashbacking.

- gai does something cuz i dont see him with the kage's

- madara goes for his second rinnegan


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> - nardo gets saved next week



No manga next week.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 22, 2014)

Jad said:


> No manga next week.



You didn't get his post:

He meant to say that Naruto's rescue will be off-paneled...


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 22, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> - nardo gets saved next week , sasuke still on the verge of death flashbacking.
> 
> - gai does something cuz i dont see him with the kage's
> 
> - madara goes for his second rinnegan



Sasuke will get his resurrection before Naruto. Naruto has Sakura to keep him alive and Gaara to get him wherever he needs to go. Naruto will probably be absent for a couple of weeks soon.

Sasuke however will be front and center until Naruto gets back.

As for my prediction I'd say it's Oro time. Remember Kabuto had that poison which could negate Hashirama's powers. I think he'll use it on the Zetsus. And as I said last week I still think Juugo will give up his life to bring Sasuke back from the almost dead.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 22, 2014)

Jad said:


> No manga next week.



oh yeah... well next chapter then 



bearzerger said:


> Sasuke will get his resurrection before Naruto. Naruto has Sakura to keep him alive and Gaara to get him wherever he needs to go. Naruto will probably be absent for a couple of weeks soon.
> 
> Sasuke however will be front and center until Naruto gets back.
> 
> As for my prediction I'd say it's Oro time. Remember Kabuto had that poison which could negate Hashirama's powers. I think he'll use it on the Zetsus. And as I said last week I still think Juugo will give up his life to bring Sasuke back from the almost dead.



i doubt it, sasuke needs his time atleast 2-4 chapters on the verge of death to get the rinnegan.

and i meant naruto gets saved from death... he still will be unconscious he needs that meeting with the sage of six paths.... he could even might get to see neji 


Oro will use that poison that works against wood that is how Zetsu spyral goes down... 

But i doubt juugo can save sasuke this far away from him... maybe karin somehow.... or he gets autoheal he does have hashirama chakra


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 22, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i doubt it, sasuke needs his time atleast 2-4 chapters on the verge of death to get the rinnegan.
> 
> and i meant naruto gets saved from death... he still will be unconscious he needs that meeting with the sage of six paths.... he could even might get to see neji



In that case I withdraw my objection



> Oro will use that poison that works against wood that is how Zetsu spyral goes down...
> 
> But i doubt juugo can save sasuket his far away from him... maybe karin somehow.... or he gets autoheal he does have hashirama chakra



Sasuke just has to survive long enough for Juugo to get there. Madara is leaving him to die alone so there's no one who would prevent him from going there and giving up his life.

That said, I just remembered an old prediction of mine how Kabuto would arrive on the battlefield to heal. I originally thought he would save the mortally injured kages, but then Karin and Tsunade did that. So I'm going to make a slight amendment and say that Kabuto will arrive to either heal Naruto or Sasuke or both. Kishi made special mention that Izanami would only last until Kabuto saw the error in his ways, thereby giving Kabuto the option of a comeback on the side of good.

So I'm going to say that on top of what I said in my previous post we'll see Gaara and Sakura talking about "him" saving Naruto and then moving onwards toward the battlefield in a cryptic fashion. Him naturally being Kabuto as shall be revealed later.


----------



## RBL (Jan 22, 2014)

shit i couldn't win the first page.

well...

i predict Gai going eight gates


----------



## Gortef (Jan 22, 2014)

We see Naruto and Sasuke entering the campfire where several random shinobi are gathered.
Sasuke looks a bit devastated but Naruto has a determined look on his face while he's looking around.
Neji actually approaches Naruto and asks why the fuck is he here, to which Naruto answers that he's not planning to stay and has already decided to find a way back somehow.

And so he roughens up Sasuke and they both leave the campfire just by using sheer willpowah and regain their conciousness again.

What happens next, is for another chapter.


----------



## Gualcor (Jan 22, 2014)

*Hi, I'm new to the forum, this is my prediction.*

Sasuke will awaken the rinnegan for sure. Why?
Kurama one said that Sasuke's eyes made him remember Madara's. He has the eternal mangyeko and hashirama gave him senju power so he meets the requirements. He will blast off Madara with the Shinra Tensei and save Naruto with the Gedo Rinne Tensei no Jutsu. Naruto will encounter his dead mother and friends and return to his body in a kindof Sage of the Six Paths mode and will be the next Juubi Jinchuriki but he will later release them as they no longer are angered beasts. Sasuke may save Obito too.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 22, 2014)

i predict a whole bunch of flashbacks... this is usually the case with characters in near death in naruto

naruto will either be rushed to minato or he will be taken to eat this fruit though the first makes more sense. i also can see oro taken out spiral zetsu with the team, i really wanna see jugo do somthing, hes right on level with tenten which is sad because i really like his character design and his rage when he transforms.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 22, 2014)

Madara kills everyone


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2014)

Naruto and sauke meet in the after life to contemplate their failures


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 22, 2014)

garra will explain what kurama said in last sec. and what he can do to save naruto... minato blames himself that he couldnt protect Kushina and now he coudlnt protect their son (he cant protect anyone).... garra explains what the other kurama said to minato to form a plan (it might involve the oher kurama transfer to kinda streach the time before naruto dies.... gives time to save him)

while naruto in this state has a talk with either Rikudou or Kaguya herself (rikudos mother who ate the fruit) or maybe both.... existence locked very very deep inside the biju chakra... a thing someone can see when all bijus are friendly towards 1person)...  it would be awsome if naruto met everyone... Rikudou and learned from him stuff.... next met kaguya nad see what happened in past with the fruit and what power she got from this (and how she solved peace)........ and at the end mets his own mom who says that its still too early for him and that he must go back but she will be waiting here with minato for him...... 

offcourse not in one chapter ^^ but this way.... then we get to see sasuke who maybe gets rinnegan throught sharingan mutation..... so both naruto and sasuke will get some powerup.


----------



## WT (Jan 22, 2014)

1) The overbearing feeling of death and yearning for life unlocks the Rinnegan within Sasuke's eyes.
2) Naruto's chakra is vanishing.
3) Orochimaru appears. Sasuke tells Orochimaru to take his Rinnegan and tells him to do what is necessary.
4) Orochimaru agrees.
5) Naruto and Sasuke are dead.
6) There's chaos on the field with the news spreading.
7) Kakashi is in shock as are the Konoha 11
8) Orochimaru kidnaps 2 fodder, stuns them with venom and performs Edo Tensei reviving Naruto and Sasuke
9) All are shocked
10) Naruto is in shock as well to be used as an Edo Tensei
11) Orochimaru uses Sasuke's Rinne Tensei and brings both back to life.
12) Due to Orochimaru's healing, he doesn't die.
13) He gives Sasuke back his Rinnegan
14) Minato gives Naruto dark Kurama.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2014)

Sakura tears, Karin tears.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 22, 2014)

Zetsu takes over, makes everyone shits themselves, all he wanted, he gives world peace, the end.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 22, 2014)

Gaara takes Naruto to Minato. I think there's probably some kinda rule that Naruto will survive cuz he only had half of a bijuu taken and can be restored by receiving the other half or some shit like that. And well Madara is probably headed to the same place to get his other eye back so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 23, 2014)

Madara gets one shotted by Naruto and Sasuke fused body


----------



## auem (Jan 23, 2014)

Lee and Guy taking center stage...


----------



## Shattering (Jan 23, 2014)

Kabuto with or without Itachi enter in scene to heal and save both Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 23, 2014)

Unfortunately, I predict a NaruSasu limbo scene


----------



## Shattering (Jan 23, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Unfortunately, I predict a NaruSasu limbo scene



Nah not yet, whatever is going to happen to Naruto is something Kurama have predicted/planned, when he was extracted Sasuke was perfectly fine.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 23, 2014)

I know this isn't a prediction but it's sort of chapter-related.

Supposedly the reason for the break is that Kishi's dad passed away a few days ago. The break is not manga-related, so dont make predictions around it, and don't bitch about the break. What a terrible thing now for him to have to write after that.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, just read about it too. My condolences to Kishi and his family


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2014)

Condolences to Kishi and his family.


----------



## eurytus (Jan 23, 2014)

oh, sad to hear...he deserves a longer break


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope that both brothers(Seishi and Masashi)and their families will stay strong in this terrible moment.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jan 23, 2014)

My condolences for kishi and his family


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sakura tears, Karin tears.



Karin will shed tears of joy as she finally rapes Sasuke. .............

Then Oro kills her because he can't stand competition.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know this isn't a prediction but it's sort of chapter-related.
> 
> Supposedly the reason for the break is that Kishi's dad passed away a few days ago. The break is not manga-related, so dont make predictions around it, and don't bitch about the break. What a terrible thing now for him to have to write after that.



it wont hurt the story it will make it grimmer and we need that maybe kishi will have now some sad balls to kill other character's important ones....


----------



## Klue (Jan 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know this isn't a prediction but it's sort of chapter-related.
> 
> Supposedly the reason for the break is that Kishi's dad passed away a few days ago. The break is not manga-related, so dont make predictions around it, and don't bitch about the break. What a terrible thing now for him to have to write after that.




Sad. I hope he takes as much time off as he needs. Life is harsh.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 23, 2014)

He'll have to write Minato leaving as well, eventually. 

Sai might take Sasuke to a medic (probably Sakura). He was listening to Hashirama and Sasuke talk. He might have followed him to confirm his suspicions that he's up to nothing good, but then found something different. It would be a nice tie-in for team 7 and even Sai's character (who has come to accept Sasuke as a member of it eventually)


----------



## Omolara (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, that's awful about his father.  Hopefully he can find some joy in his writing to help him through. 

My "predictions:"
Sasuke and Naruto meet up in limbo. They encounter the spirits of shinobi past, including a moment of closure with Sasuke's parents. Naruto being who he is decides they're family because Sasuke is his brother. Sasuke being who he is gets jealous when it seems even his dad appears to accept Naruto more readily than he did Sasuke as a child. 
Meanwhile, the living world is going to shit. Karin eventually lets other people know about Sasuke, but the only people who really care are the rookies (mostly just Ino) and Tsunade, but nobody can do anything. Sakura is at her limit. BSODs when she realizes that there's nothing she can do for them. 
There's a couple of hope spots with Team Minato, but they eventually fall to despair when they realize what's happened to their kids. Obito imparts a dire, yet vague warning about Madara's true intentions after sacrificing himself to save Kakashi in a callback to KG. 
Mugen Tsukuyomi begins. 
The Sage appears.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2014)

Tobirama escapes madaras rods and heals sasuke he has invented many jutsus maybe he had a part in creating the medical ninjutsu. Would be interesting for a man who did not like the uchiha that much to save one.

Naruto will probably be kept alive by Sakura until Gaara does what kurama told him to do. He will probably go into limbo for a bit.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2014)

Sakura sacrifices her byakugo and Sasuke breaks a new eye (hopefully NOT Rinnegan)


----------



## Klue (Jan 24, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sakura sacrifices her byakugo and Sasuke breaks a new eye (hopefully NOT Rinnegan)



What else is there, fool ya fool? 

Rinnegan, or 9 Tomoe Rinnegan - still Rinnegan!!


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 24, 2014)

Chapter 663: Siblings

Madara turns around after dropping the sword and starts walking off. Stating to himself time to get the other rinnegan from Obito. Until Tobirama flies in behind him again ready to use FTH Flash and Madara is baffled  stating he was done with trash like him. After he puts Tobirama down again Sasuke comes flying down and Madara realizes what is happening.

Scene Switch to Sasuke and Tobirama. Tobirama ask what Sasuke done.  Sasuke states that his brother hashirama gave sealed his senju power within him to help take down Madara. That he used Izanami and Izanagi to trap him in the loop. Tobirama congratulates sasuke and his genius. Tobirama hearing he can still escape states that there is another battle happening he should join in. And states that he will keep an eye on Madara.  Sasuke informs that wont be neccessary as he opens up Madara's eyes and places Koto Amatasukam on him commanding him to kill him no matter what. Potentially trapping him in Izanami forever. He goes to collects his sword and has one of those doujutsu shuuters and clinches his eyes dropping to the floor.

Scene Switches from that Cliff hanger Sasuke to Dying Naruto. Sakura states that this resembles when Naruto first used FRS except the damage is all over his body. That his chakra system his completey destroyed. And she is barely keeping him alive until Minato pops up. Saying that he thinks he knows how to save Naruto.

Scene Switches to Spiral Zetsu and white zetsu. White Zetsu asked Spiral Zetsu is our host aware of our plans. Spiral zetsu informs that "He" has been updated on the plan and asks him if he has finished all the preperations and informs him yes. The Chapter ends with a close up on Spiral Zetsu eye hole with him stating That Before Madara's dream world happens. I guess it wouldn't hurt to give them a little nightmare before hand. Inside Spiral Zetsu eye hole is Sasuke's Old Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 24, 2014)

Cliffhanger of Sasuke awakening the Rinnegan.

You know it's going to happen :/


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2014)

Sakura decides that it is time to open up hear Byakugou seal to keep alive Naruto with the chakra coming out from the seal. Either she does that or they manage to reach Minato and with the help of Yin Kurama they do the chakra-sharing like the Yang Kurama did to help Kakashi recover and Sakura's chakra reserves are back to keep Naruto alive without the necessity of releasing her seal and till they do whatever Kurama tasked Gaara to do to save Naruto. 

Madara shows up where they are too and decides to take on Minato to get Yin Kurama and also makes things easier to Black Zetsu by having to deal only with Kakashi and Sakura.

Orochimaru steps out to fight the Spiral Zetsu.



ch1p said:


> He'll have to write Minato leaving as well, eventually.
> 
> Sai might take Sasuke to a medic (probably Sakura). He was listening to Hashirama and Sasuke talk. He might have followed him to confirm his suspicions that he's up to nothing good, but then found something different. It would be a nice tie-in for team 7 and even Sai's character (who has come to accept Sasuke as a member of it eventually)



That would be good.


----------



## GoldenMic (Jan 25, 2014)

No chapter next week 



> Masashi Kishimoto ?ナルト - 岸本斉史
> ＮＡＲＵＴＯ?ナルト?
> You can only read ‪#‎NARUTO‬ manga in Weekly Shonen JUMP!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 25, 2014)

Inoshikacho and Hiruzen deals with buddha...


----------



## PopoTime (Jan 26, 2014)

Hinata awakens Mangeyko/Golden Byakugan after seeing Naruto near death
Sasuke awakens elder sons eyes or the Rinnegan due to his near death experience

Minato is still doing nothing

Kakashi is fighting Obito/Zetsu

Tobirama Hiraishins away and uses Kage Bunshin to pull out Hashirama's stakes.

Hiruzen then realises he can use Tsunade's transformation jutsu, and uses it to revert to his Prime Body.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jan 26, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru to defeat quickly spiral zetsu and save Sasuke.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 26, 2014)

I predict madara soloing.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 26, 2014)

RIP Kishi's dad. My condolences.!


The only Hokage now that needs to show his face is Minato now, but seeing the Spiral Zetzu active, I am seriously doubting that Minato and Kakashi are standing idly. They're more likely fighting for their lives at this point


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2014)

Sauce won't die and he will awaken the Rinnegan.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jan 27, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> I predict Orochimaru to defeat quickly spiral zetsu and save Sasuke.



Just you wait and see ADDY when he sees your signature 

Por cierto, creo que el proximo capitulo sera sobre BZ y madara literalmente caminando a buscar su ojo. O un capitulo de reaccion y FLASHBACK.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 27, 2014)

Naruto survives, Sasuke dies.

Plot-twist happens. Oro is the new boss.

First enemy is the final enemy.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 27, 2014)

Now, after his tragedy, Kishimoto will show the full power of father-son ties. 
GOAT Minato will strike back.


----------



## Recal (Jan 27, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto survives, Sasuke dies.
> 
> Plot-twist happens. Oro is the new boss.
> 
> First enemy is the final enemy.




I would pretty much like this to happen, although I think Oro could make a pact with the devil style bargain with Sasuke.  I'll keep you alive if...

Then Naruto finds a way to save Sasuke.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopefully Kishi uses this opportunity to give Sasuke more closure. Sasuke meeting his parents in limbo for closure, Kakashi style, sounds awfully appealing about now.(Anything to remove him from his current Itachi-centric path)


----------



## Chausie (Jan 27, 2014)

i predict ninja cats


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Jan 27, 2014)

Naruto is dying and Sakura reveals that she knows how to do Chiyo's one's own life reincarnation. Naruto lives and Sakura dies.

We learn that Sasuke has Madara in Izanami but is still really stabbed. To escape Sasuke's Izanami, he realizes he needs to save Sasuke. Madara uses Izanagi to save Sasuke. We return to the real world but both Madara and Sasuke have lost sight in an eye.

The only person who is upset with Sakura's death is Rock Lee. Who gets his first panel in like 100+ chapters now.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 27, 2014)

It's revealed that Spiral Zetsu is not actually Yamato, but the guy behind the First Mizukage a few chapters back who looked like Orochimaru and not the Second Mizukage unlike the other advisors to the first kages. Then, it turns out that this was actually Orochimaru's father, who Orochimaru thought died years ago and started him on his path of trying to defeat death. His dad worked with Madara to accomplish the plan so that he could live with his wife and son once more in the genjutsu. After Madara is killed, Orochimaru's father takes control of the Bijuu and tries to accomplish the mission... again. Orochimaru helps his father understand the value of human life and how sometimes you jsut have to let go, his daddy is TnJed by him, and Orochimaru and his father sacrifice their lives in order to save the world.

Yes, Orochimaru's dad as Final Villain. Because why the fuck not.


----------



## Izzyrael (Jan 27, 2014)

Some of these can't be done in 20 chapters.

Sai suddenly helps Sasuke. Sasuke is back to normal, Sai and Sasuke are like buddies now. Naruto is injected by Obito's DNA, awakens Rinnegan.  Sasuke too develops a Rinnegan.


----------



## navy (Jan 27, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Hopefully Kishi uses this opportunity to give Sasuke more closure. Sasuke meeting his parents in limbo for closure, Kakashi style, sounds awfully appealing about now.(Anything to remove him from his current Itachi-centric path)



Sasuke has never had a thought that wasnt about Itachi.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke will probably have near death experiences meeting their loved ones maybe similar to kakashi. Madara takes out kakashi and minato but obito manages to save kakashi a life before he dies.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 28, 2014)

I predict a chapter full of flashbacks and Sakura/Karin crying. Maybe if were lucky some bits of the Buddha vs Alliance battle.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2014)

Turrin said:


> *I predict a chapter full of flashbacks* and Sakura/Karin crying. Maybe if were lucky some bits of the Buddha vs Alliance battle.



The worst is that Kishi could do it. 

What about something metaphysic, like Sasuke's and Naruto's souls meet each other in the limb and plan to exchange their body? Like this, they could wake up both with the rinnegan...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Chapter 663: Resurrection of Hope
Sakura continually tries to heal Naruto with no success. As his breathing starts to slow, he begins seeing the figures of Kushina, Jiraiya, Chiyo, Shikaku, Inoichi, and Neji greeting him. He blinks and looks at his hand.

"...I...guess it wasn't a dream...I did fail..."

Jiraiya sighed. "Not just yet Naruto, Madara can still be defeated."

"But how? You saw him defeat all ten of us working together! Me and Kurama, Bee and Gyuki, Gaara and Shukaku, Matatabi, Isobu, Son Goku, Kokuo, Saiken, and Chomei, we all couldn't defeat him!"

"That makes the challenge tougher, no doubt about it," Jiraiya put his hand to his shoulder. "But there is something Madara can never take away. A hope for a brighter tomorrow."

"What?"

"Madara has become the darkness of the world, a Cycle of Hatred one in itself. He has lost what he truly was, and he doesn't care. He doesn't care about his deceased brother anymore. He doesn't care about his destroyed clan. His fantasy would make Obito's look _desirable_ in the long run," Jiraiya grinned and raised his finger. "And my belief in you hasn't changed Naruto. With you, with your special power, everyone can understand each other."

"Yeah...but without Kurama..." Naruto rubbed his stomach. "Without Kurama I'm dying though if I'm not dead already."

"You'll survive," Kushina said with a grin and hugged him. "You have the Uzumaki blood in you, it'll start kicking in soon."

"Until then, we have time to work on that technique," Jiraiya said with a smirk. "One last round of training with your old master, how does that sound?"

Naruto's eyes widened. "I can...I can do it without Kurama?"

"Yes. And once you complete this technique, Madara will not be able to defeat you and you can get all your friends back!" Jiraiya said with a grin. "After all, you're still that Gutsy Ninja who never gives up?"

"HELL YEAH! There is no damn way I'm dying here, especially not before I become Hokage!" Naruto punched the air. "Just you wait Madara, I'm going to kick your ass and send you back to hell!"

In the living world, Sakura blinked and noticed a change in Naruto's vitals. His heart beat was picking back up and his breathing was steadying...he was still unconscious but he was...stabilizing. He was going to live! Hinata, from her position saw it as her chakra cloak faded away...and a giant fist was about to crush her. She spun, lifting up her hand.

"Naruto...kun isn't giving up! So I won't either!" Hinata yelled and she shot her hands out. "Hakke Kusho!"

And she obliterated the Shinsusenju fists as she stood back up. Everyone was surprised and Hinata breathed in and out. "Naruto-kun isn't giving up, so we shouldn't either!"

And at the same time, Orochimaru was making his way to Sasuke. He had already put his plan in motion to get Spiral Zetsu and its power...and an evil smirk appeared on his face as he looked at Sasuke's state.

"Tsk, tsk, tsk, I was hoping you'd manage to surpass my expectations against Madara. Sasuke-kun," he lifted up his head. "Though I have to thank Madara, this makes things so much easier..."

"O-Oro...chimaru..." Sasuke uttered, spitting out more blood. 

"Don't worry Sasuke, as soon as I have your body you will heal," his face turned dark. "And then I'll take on Madara's power for my own experiments. This has been fun, but it is time to end..."

_To be continued..._


----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chapter 663: Resurrection of Hope
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## eurytus (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope Kishi won't pull something like "their will power is great they resurrect themselves"


----------



## Azula (Jan 28, 2014)

the professor fights madara and shows the alliance how to kick uchiha ass


----------



## Faustus (Jan 28, 2014)

*Sasuke* is on the verge of death. He has some Hashi's chakra and somehow this is enough - BUM! - he awakens the Rinnegan.

*Naruto* is on the verge of death. He gets One-tails and Eight-tails chakra (still lacks Uchiha's DNA but fuck it) - BUM! - he awakens the Rinnegan.
*
One-armed Zetsu* finds ripped Madara's arm. He attaches it to himself just for the sake of having a second arm - BUM! - Senju+Uchiha DNA results in him awakening the Rinnegan.
*
Obito* is ALSO on the verge of death. BUM! - he at last awakens his own Rinnegan in the right eye.

We then have _three-way rinnegan battle_ -* Madara+ex-one-armed-Zetsu vs. Sasuke+Naruto vs. Obito*


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 28, 2014)

My guess

*"Talk about reluctant heroes - Orochimaru saves the day!"*.

The level of butthurt isn't as spectacular as it would have been 4 years ago.

But it may still be entertaining enough to be worth watching.  .


----------



## O-ushi (Jan 28, 2014)

I get the feeling that Naruto will have a "near death" experience too. Seeing Jiraya spirits push's Naruto enough to wake up and ask Garaa to lend him some chakra so that he can summon either one of the Frog Senin to treat him with Senjutsu.

Another Idea is that Garaa actually heads towards Minato and Kakashi;s location so that they can use Kuruma to rejuvinate Naruto. 

Depending on whats happening between Zetsu/Obito, Kakashi and Minato, there is also a far fetched chance that Naruto is somehow revived through Zetsu/Obito. If this does happen it could lead to a setup where Naruto might obtain Obito's eyes before he dies.

On the Sasuke front I'm totally stumped. the only thing I can think of is Izanami, but the way the chapter went last week I think that is unlikely. There is also the chance that if Naruto somehow does get the other Kuruma from Minato that should recharge the chakra cloak Naruto gave to Sasuke and heal his injuries.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 28, 2014)

Unless Orochimaru takes over Sauce's body, this manga will remain shit forever.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jan 28, 2014)

suigetsu solos madara with water bubble


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jan 28, 2014)

As Shikamaru mulls over whether the Alliance can save Naruto, Gaara lends his chakra to Sakura to delay Naruto's death. Hinata arrives at Naruto's location and, in hopes of allowing Kurama's residual chakra to somewhat reenergize Naruto, attempts a high-level yet risky technique on him: the Reverse Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms Technique, which forcefully opens up 64 tenketsu to allow a stronger flow of chakra in the target. 

A shroud of Kurama's residual chakra begins to envelop Naruto, but he remains unconscious, leaving Gaara and the others more desperate than ever. (lol Hinata. Using high-level taijutsu on a dying person.) Meanwhile, Karin is shown to be completely stunned, indicating that Sasuke has truly died or hasn't shown any sign of life that Karin can detect. 

The scene shifts to Hiruzen, who tries to sink the giant Buddha with a massive Doton jutsu (like Jiraiya's swamp) and hammer it into the swamp with a flaming tornado from the sky (a fire-wind combination technique). The Buddha simply absorbs/tanks the attacks and unleashes a barrage of hands against the Alliance. Hiruzen hurls gigantic clone shurikens imbued with lightning and wind chakra to slice them, but fails to cut them all.

He retreats, commenting that he might try to open some gates, as he did in his prime, and use Enma to cut the hands as fast as possible. At this moment, however, 8 giant serpents emerge from underground and pound their teeth into the Buddha. The high dose of anti-Mokuton poison on these teeth quickly infests the wooden behemoth, effectively paralyzing it.

Orochimaru, in Dragon Sage Mode, emerges from one of the giant snakes and greets Spiral Zetsu with an ambiguous smirk.

End of chapter.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 28, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> He retreats, commenting that he might try to open some gates and use Enma to cut the hands as fast as possible. At this moment, however, 8 giant serpents emerge from underground and pound their teeth into the Buddha. The high dose of anti-Mokuton poison on these teeth quickly infests the wooden behemoth, effectively paralyzing it.
> 
> Orochimaru, in Dragon Sage Mode, emerges from one of the giant snakes and greets Spiral Zetsu with an ambiguous smirk.
> 
> End of chapter.



Well, you know what to do Kishi!


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Jan 28, 2014)

[In Orochimaru's mental dimmension]

Sasuke: "Is this the afterlife?? No...This is..."

Orochimaru: "A place you are well familiar with."

Sasuke: "And what makes you think this won't go exactly the same way as it  did last time?"

Orochimaru: "Because, if you don't let me take your body now you will die, and your dream will die with you."

Sasuke: "OOOOOOOO Fffffuck yoooooooooooooou... -_- "


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 28, 2014)

My guess, info about Spirally Zetsu, more Madara trollage, and some indicator of Naruto/Sasuke's fate + Kurama's plan. 

Maybe next we'll see Shinsuusenju fuse elements?


----------



## Bringer (Jan 28, 2014)

Naruto Chapter Prediction/ Pipe Dream.

Sakura: I-I can't heal him. I don't have the chakra... Naruto even now I can't pull through for you... I'm sorry.

Gaara: Sakura... I no longer need your assistance. Join back with the alliance, I'd give you a ride back but I have to deliver Naruto to that place.

*Scene switches to Karin*

Karin: What do I do! I want to heal Sasuke, but with Madara there... I wouldn't even be able to get close.

*Scene switches to Madara*

Madara: I have both you and Hashirama bound with my special chakra rods. This is poetic, Hashirama and Tobirama Senju under the control of a Uchiha, forced to destroy the alliance.

Tobirama: You don't mean to tell me!

*Madara preforms handseal*

Tobirama: (Consciousness fading... can't resist.)

*Scene switches to Hashirama*

Hashirama: (No! I... can't resist his control. Before I become a puppet... I must do one more thing.)

*Hashirama preforms one technique right before his consciousness fades. Trees that bare fruit sprout from the ground near the alliance. The alliance look in confusion, and one curious soul takes a bite from the apple.*

Fodder: The fruit! It replenishes chakra!

*The entire alliance, both fodder and named characters bite into the fruit, and their stamina is rejuvenated.*

*Scene switches to Madara*

Madara: Tobirama... kill the Uchiha for me.

*As Tobirama walks near Sasuke, he stops dead in his tracks by a array of weapons, and suddenly both Madara and Tobirama are kicked in the chest and sent flying. Before them stands team Gai.*

*Scene switches to Karin*

Karin: Now I can get to Sasuke!

Suigetsu: Damn gurl, you real thirsty.

*Karin gets to Sasuke, yada yada she heals him.*

Sasuke: Leave the second to me.

Tenten: Gai, you've been using the gates nonstop throughout this entire war!

Lee: Yes, even I fear soon you'll reach your limit.

Gai: (Their right) Now don't you go underestimating me just yet. The three of us will handle Madara on our own.

*Gokage jump to the scene*

Tsunade: That won't be necessary, allow us to handle Madara.

Onoki: We made a promise to Naruto that we'd be the one's to defeat him.

Tenten: Lady Tsunade, moments ago you wer-

Tsunade: My grandfathers technique saved us all, the entire alliances stamina has been restored to peak condition, including me and my fellow Gokage. 

*Sasuke yells out while in a taijutsu skirmish with Tobirama*

Sasuke: I hate to interrupt you, but where did Madara go!

*Scene switches to Madara puncturing Hiruzen with one more rod, and then performing a handseal*

Madara: That's another pawn ready. Let's see, I'll have Tobirama murder the Uchiha brat, Hashirama will crush the alliance, what will you do old man.

*Suddenly Madara is sent flying by a punch from Ei, and then propelled even farther into the air by a suiton for Mei, and the Gokage follow after. Madara lands and addresses the Gokage.*

Madara: You really think you stand a chance? Furthermore that Kazekage nuisance isn't with you.

Onoki: You see Madara, you're resurrection was your own downfall. You're mortal now, you die, and furthermore you won't be able to take us lightly.

Madara: I see, you mean to distract me.

*Scene changes to Hiruzen and Orochimaru in a middle of skirmish*

Orochimaru: Oh the irony, I fight my sensei once more, but this time we fight on opposite sides. 

*Scene changes to alliance attacking spiral zetsu and the Buddha statue with Gai, Lee, Sai and Tenten in the lead. Tenten counters the statue five element span with the banana fan which turns out she kept. She takes another bite from a apple.*

Tenten: Let's do it!

Sai: I'll attack from the skies!

Lee: This is the power of youth! Right Gai sensei!... Gai Sensei?

*Gai sensei is panting on his knees*

Gai: I'll be alright Lee... I just need a small break.

*Hashirama stands before the rookie 9 excluding Team 7 of course*

Ino: No way...

Choji: You're seriously telling me that we have to...

Kiba: Yeah yeah, fight the god of shinobi. No big deal.

Shino: Lose the bravado Kiba.

Shikamaru: No... Kiba may be right. Madara has to put lots of effort in not only controlling the first Hokage, but the second Hokage as well. Let's not forget the Third Hokage either. Furthermore Madara is currently in a battle of his own. The more the Gokage pressure Madara, the less hard it'll be to defeat the first Hokage. 

Hinata: Even considering all of that, he isn't a opponent we should take likely.

*Hashirama makes a handseal, and a army of wooden humanoid creatures form*

Choji: No way!

Ino: You've got to be kidding me! This is-

Sakura: Hopeless Ino-pig? Show a little confidence.

*Everyone turns to see Sakura with an apple in her hand, and a army of Katsuyu divisions behind her, ready to make acid rain down on Hashirama's wooden army.*

Sakura: (Naruto... if only you stayed here long enough. You could've have been healed... Gaara I'm entrusting Naruto to you. Don't you dare fail me.)



WOOOO PIPE DREAM.


WHAT! I want side characters to get some feats :33


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Jan 28, 2014)

The really fun part is going to be watching Orochimaru puke that snake thing down Sasuke's throat while he is unconscious. "Hey guys...I'm giving him CPR, don't worry about a thing, kuku."

Of course the immature readers will go right back to making ridiculous pedo jokes about him again, though he likely doesn't have any sort of "sexuality" in the first damn place. Tells you a lot about the people who make the jokes, though. You wonder why that's the first thing they jump to.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Calling now... Meeting with Rikudo


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only problem with this.....Oro's already been tamed.


----------



## Sagitta (Jan 29, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> [sp]Naruto Chapter Prediction/ Pipe Dream.
> 
> Sakura: I-I can't heal him. I don't have the chakra... Naruto even now I can't pull through for you... I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



Thanks  That was a fun read!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 29, 2014)

My prediction for the next chapters...

Madara walks away from Sasuke who is slowly dying and heads towards Kakashi and Minato in order to extract Yin Kurama and take his other Rinnegan eye.
Sasuke experiences death but as he is lying there he remembers the time when he experienced death before and awakend the CS2 state. Somehow Sasuke activates SM and Orochimaru explains that the CS has helped Sasuke to adapt to the power of natural energy over the years when Sasuke was training with him. The new SM is not snake SM but a Hawk SM!
The EMS changes into the spiral dojutsu of the Uchiha ancestor which turns out to be called Hawk-eyes. It has the power of enhanced visual perception similar to Byakugan since Hawks eye naturaly see far away and infuses all Sharingan techniques with natural energy.
Sasuke vs Madara round 2 happens!

At first Sasuke seems to start to gett the uper hand on Madara by using different Senjutsu powered techniques. We see Kirin again which also turns out to be tied to Senjutsu and the reason why Sasuke hasnt use it till now is that he lost CS and never tried to master SM.
Madara gets his other eye back and usess the Rinnegan's full power on Sasuke who in turn goes out of SM and gets owned. Alliance comes to back him up.

Meanwhile Naruto is taken to the outskirts of Konoha where Gaara finds the secret space-time gate which connects Konoha to Myobokuzan. Gaara and Sakura go find the elder Toads who can use Senjutsu to restore Naruto's life energy. What Kurama told Gaara was that the reason why Rikudou could survive the Bijuu extraction in the first place was that Gedou Mazo emits natural energy which restores the lost vital energy. It takes 2-3 chapters for the toads to use a special Senjutsu on Naruto that heals him. 
In the meantime Madara fights Minato,Kakashi,Sasuke and the rest of the alliance. Minato tries to summon Gamabunta, Naruto,Gaara and Sakura are summoned along with Gama and the great sage toads. 
Naruto's "That jutsu" is finnaly mentioned by Minato as a way to defeat Madara!
"That jutsu" is called Hoshi-no-Tama! Hoshi-no-Tama in Japanese mythology is the star ball that contains the magicall power of 9tailed Fox spirits.

Minato's plan for Naruto was that one day he would learn how to resonate his chakra with that of others which would give him the ability to draw on other peoples chakras and make it to his own if needed just like he did with Kurama's chakra.
The Hoshi-no-Tama in its essense is a huge Rasengan chakra sphere that collects chakra from the people who had conntact with Naruto's chakra, the whole alliance. The Rasengan sphere gains a golden color and Naruto absorbs it gaining the combined chakra of the alliance.

Super charged Sage Naruto fights Rinnegan Madara.

And YES Naruto's final jutsu is a Rasengan jutsu 

End.


----------



## Boom Burger (Jan 29, 2014)

So Naruto will use the spirit bomb to destroy Madara?

I'm expecting the end of the fight to be similar to the final power struggle between SSJ2 Gohan and Super Perfect Cell in Dragon Ball -- except with Beast Bombs instead.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 29, 2014)

Boom Burger said:


> So Naruto will use the spirit bomb to destroy Madara?
> 
> I'm expecting the end of the fight to be similar to the final power struggle between SSJ2 Gohan and Super Perfect Cell in Dragon Ball -- except with Beast Bombs instead.



Well sorta.....i think Kishimoto gave Naruto the ability to mold his chakra to match the type of everyone else for a reason.At first i thought that Minato only intended for Naruto to be able to heal others with his chakra or give them a power up. In theory Naruto can do the oposite and draw on the chakra from the people or the things he gave chakra to in the first place like a reverse chakra transfer. 
If Naruto would to make a huge Rasengan with a chakra that resonates with the whole ninja alliance he could collect their chakras into the Rasengan. We have no idea how hax this Rasengan can be if it has the different chakra natures of the alliance members. 
Spirit bomb Rasengan fuckers, can u digg it?


----------



## kzk (Jan 29, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Well sorta.....i think Kishimoto gave Naruto the ability to mold his chakra to match the type of everyone else for a reason.At first i thought that Minato only intended for Naruto to be able to heal others with his chakra or give them a power up. In theory Naruto can do the oposite and draw on the chakra from the people or the things he gave chakra to in the first place like a reverse chakra transfer.
> If Naruto would to make a huge Rasengan with a chakra that resonates with the whole ninja alliance he could collect their chakras into the Rasengan. We have no idea how hax this Rasengan can be if it has the different chakra natures of the alliance members.
> Spirit bomb Rasengan fuckers, can u digg it?



Worst. Ending. Ever.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2014)

naruto and sasuke meet rikudo.

rikudo says something to make them work with eachother after they see his two son fighting to death.

Addy asks what in the 10 flying fucks does this have to do with them dying.

rikudo then gives them a second chance at life cause why not.

madara's hype reaches new levels making his TNJ even worse like every other naruto villain.

then we see wood SM sasuke and naruto on a wood budah with 1001 susano's ameterasu swords riding a cow cause that is juubi's true form.......... a cow.

madara gets a boner.

Addy goes and finds another new manga to read that is less then 40 chaps waiting for the worst battle in history of any fiction to end


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 29, 2014)

addy is high again  nice 

tho the part with meeting rikudou is legit for naruto atleast.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> addy is high again  nice
> 
> tho the part with meeting rikudou is legit for naruto atleast.



nah, i think it will happen for both unless sasuke meets the juubi or someone equally important as RS cause parallels and shit.

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor a narusasu moment where naruto and sasuke talk to each other using telapathy of friendship


----------



## GoldenMic (Jan 29, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Well sorta.....i think Kishimoto gave Naruto the ability to mold his chakra to match the type of everyone else for a reason.At first i thought that Minato only intended for Naruto to be able to heal others with his chakra or give them a power up. In theory Naruto can do the oposite and draw on the chakra from the people or the things he gave chakra to in the first place like a reverse chakra transfer.
> If Naruto would to make a huge Rasengan with a chakra that resonates with the whole ninja alliance he could collect their chakras into the Rasengan. We have no idea how hax this Rasengan can be if it has the different chakra natures of the alliance members.
> Spirit bomb Rasengan fuckers, can u digg it?



So inlcuding Sennin Modus you are basicly talking about a Genkidama?


----------



## ch1p (Jan 29, 2014)

I think it would be quite nice if Gaara gave some of his lifeforce or chakra, since Naruto already gave some of it to him. A 'full circle' if you will, with Chyo / Sakura acting as mediums.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone considered the idea about Gaara going to the Akatsuki base which is most near to the battlefield and conviniently there lies the Hashirama-Juubi tree that spawns Zetsus and is full of life energy?  Kurama might have spoken to the other Bijuu via telepathy and they told him about the place where Gedo Mazo is hidding and about Hashirama tree/lotus thingy.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I think it would be quite nice if Gaara gave some of his lifeforce or chakra, since Naruto already gave some of it to him. A 'full circle' if you will, with Chyo / Sakura acting as mediums.


That would be feasible if everyone wasn't wiped the fuck out.


----------



## Naiki (Jan 29, 2014)

Naruto will most likely be brought back by the other half of Minato's chakra, and I don't know who is going to heal Sasuke. More than likely Karin in that case, but I'm pretty sure I know where Gaara is taking Naruto at this point.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 29, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Has anyone considered the idea about Gaara going to the Akatsuki base which is most near to the battlefield and conviniently there lies the Hashirama-Juubi tree that spawns Zetsus and is full of life energy?  Kurama might have spoken to the other Bijuu via telepathy and they told him about the place where Gedo Mazo is hidding and about Hashirama tree/lotus thingy.



So Naruto gets Hashirama DNA implant and he survives or what ?

I dont get you point


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So Naruto gets Hashirama DNA implant and he survives or what ?
> 
> I dont get you point



Naruto might get healed by the Hashirama lotus that produced the Zetsus.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 29, 2014)

More panels with Naruto and Sasuke about to die and then cliffhanger again.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 29, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto might get healed by the Hashirama lotus that produced the Zetsus.



and how does kyuubi know about the lotus flower ?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> and how does kyuubi know about the lotus flower ?



Talking offpanel to the other Bijuu via telepathy  The Bijuu were inside the Gedou Mazo which was in dat cave where dat Hashirama lotus is.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 29, 2014)

That's gasping for straw's man. Kurama knows how to survive the extraction.

The answer is something like gedo mazo who gives you massive life force.

Naruto might get the gedo arm that kakashi kamuied or there is something like gedo mazi in another place. Something that gives the same bonus as the gedo mazo.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> That's gasping for straw's man. Kurama knows how to survive the extraction.
> 
> The answer is something like gedo mazo who gives you massive life force.
> 
> Naruto might get the gedo arm that kakashi kamuied or there is something like gedo mazi in another place. Something that gives the same bonus as the gedo mazo.



That's what I said.Hashiramas lotus is like Gedo Mazou.The statue was even used as a medium to cultivate Hashi's cells.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 29, 2014)

Naruto doesn't have so much time, so obviously he won't be taken anywhere too far.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 29, 2014)

ナルトとサスケダイス 
彼らは忍者の神に会う 
マダラは水月を殺す 
マダラは、10テンを拷問 
マダラはメガ螺旋丸でブラストれます


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 29, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> ナルトとサスケダイス
> 彼らは忍者の神に会う
> マダラは水月を殺す
> マダラは、10テンを拷問
> マダラはメガ螺旋丸でブラストれます



What does this fake spoiler have against Suigetsu?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Posted by Redon
> Naruto and Sasuke die
> They meet the God of ninja
> Madara kill Suigetsu
> ...


i say its fake.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 29, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> What does this fake spoiler have against Suigetsu?



Why everybody gotta take a shot at the kid. He has done nothing but been comedically awesome.


----------



## Hayn (Jan 29, 2014)

Oonoki jintons Madara
Madara dies
Orochimaru fuses Naruto and Sasuke into one body
He possesses it


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto and sasuke meet rikudo.
> 
> rikudo says something to make them work with eachother after they see his two son fighting to death.
> 
> ...



This guy is the best, I tell you.   Your coming to the next party I throw


----------



## Sarry (Jan 29, 2014)

What did i just read? 
As always, nathan, you are creative in odd yet good ways.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn , Nathan's shit is always funny.


----------



## sassymadara (Jan 29, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I made an  account just to say I am crying from laughter, this really started off my morning.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 29, 2014)

sassymadara said:


> I made an  account just to say I am crying from laughter, this really started off my morning.



He always makes things like this. Try finding them lol, pretty hilarious, especially the one piece ones


----------



## KevKev (Jan 30, 2014)

Luffy's fucking drawing. I can't breathe


----------



## BashFace (Jan 30, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Naruto might get healed by the Hashirama lotus that produced the Zetsus.



Probably just make him sterile, impotent or blow his nuts up.

That drawing has either made me scared or confused I'm not sure because I'm in so much shock. Laughing and confused it's like a Bi-Polar artwork piece for me.  But his predictions will probably be the culmination.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I'm ok with this. Good shit as always.


----------



## Recal (Jan 30, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That was super fucking sugoi, Nathan.


----------



## Ababu (Jan 30, 2014)

aossum.. Nathan... man you are super good..... that luffy panel just kinda made my day......


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2014)

This would be good too.



tumblr provides the lulz.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 30, 2014)

Rosi said:


> This would be good too.
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr provides the lulz.



*Pretty good exemple of mise en abyme**... 


*Mise en abyme _(French pronunciation: ​[miz‿ɑ̃n‿abim]; also mise en ab?me) is a French term derived from heraldry, and literally means "placed into abyss". The term has developed a number of particular senses in modern criticism since it was picked up from heraldry by the French author Andr? Gide.
The most common sense of the phrase is also known as the droste effect, describing the visual experience of standing between two mirrors, seeing an infinite reproduction of one's image, but the phrase has several other meanings in the realm of the creative arts and literary theory. In Western art history, "mise en abyme" is a formal technique in which an image contains a smaller copy of itself, in a sequence appearing to recur infinitely; "recursive" is another term for this._


----------



## takL (Jan 30, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __



censored! hagoromo the flasher 
and poor 1010


----------



## Addy (Jan 30, 2014)

takL said:


> censored! hagoromo the flasher
> and poor 1010



to be fair to 1010, she will bear madz son so  that evens it out


----------



## Weapon (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm expecting some Taka spotlight next chapter. I mean, are flashbacks / pointless pairing catering needed?


----------



## Addy (Jan 31, 2014)

I just want some oro goodness


----------



## Weapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> I just want some oro goodness



Everyone does at this point.


----------



## Antonyony (Jan 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> I just want some oro goodness



Me too. There's something big waiting for him <3 

But I am curious about Obito, Kakashi and Minato... I wonder if Madara is heading towards them.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, Spiral Zetsu caught Orochimaru's interest because he can tell Yamato is in there. 

Oro planned 20 years ahead, that FV.


----------



## Jad (Jan 31, 2014)

I swear, if I see Sasuke and Naruto get healed and ready to fight by next chapter, I am going to swear bullshit in 30 different languages...including the extinct ones.


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2014)

Jad said:


> I swear, if I see Sasuke and Naruto get healed and ready to fight by next chapter, I am going to swear bullshit in 30 different languages...including the extinct ones.



You won't though. You'll just take it in stride and keep reading, like the rest of us.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2014)

Jad said:


> I swear, if I see Sasuke and Naruto get healed and ready to fight by next chapter, I am going to swear bullshit in 30 different languages...including the extinct ones.



They have to get healed soon it is not like anyone else in the alliance can do anything to save the world


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2014)

i think at the end of the chapter they will show Sasuke and Naruto upgrades.



Jad said:


> I swear, *if I see Sasuke and Naruto get healed and ready to fight by next chapter,* I am going to swear bullshit in 30 different languages...including the extinct ones.



they probably will get healed after all its manga/Animu.


----------



## LaVieEnVert (Jan 31, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Calling now... Meeting with Rikudo



 I want this to happen with every fiber of my being.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 31, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __



LMAO......"He's doing the unthinkable" 
Making a porn with I think tenten, on the battlefield, is certainly unthinkable.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2014)

I swear, if Naruto and Sasuke fuse I will be officially "done" with the manga.  

No, i'd still read it, but all my love will have been lost.  It's stupid.


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2014)

LaVieEnVert said:


> I want this to happen with every fiber of my being.



My God, why?


----------



## Recal (Jan 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I swear, if Naruto and Sasuke fuse I will be officially "done" with the manga.
> 
> No, i'd still read it, but all my love will have been lost.  It's stupid.



Oro would never allow it.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay, this is really what's going to happen TL;DR:

The king will reclaim his final throne.



C'mon, Fusion / Rikkudo.

Don't sink that sort of thinking


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 31, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Naruto body + Sasuke body = octopus body?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2014)

Karin probably will heal Sasuke and Naruto if she does she should go and heal Sasuke first as he seems to be in worse shape than Naruto.



Sarahmint said:


> I swear, if Naruto and Sasuke fuse I will be officially "done" with the manga.
> 
> No, i'd still read it, but all my love will have been lost.  It's stupid.



haters gonna hate on Narusuke/Sasuruto.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> My God, why?



Cuz we lack info on rikiudou, we need to know what happened in the beginning.

Also why the hell his face is still not shown ?

Big secret in place.

Maybe a twist or some shit.


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Cuz we lack info on rikiudou, we need to know what happened in the beginning.
> 
> Also why the hell his face is still not shown ?
> 
> ...



We don't need him to randomly confront Naruto to learn any of these things.

It's so cliche.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 1, 2014)

Fusion is the saddest plot tweest ever. We're not in the 90s people. Go watch DBZ if you like that shit so much.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 1, 2014)

I predict Naruto will eat that fruit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 1, 2014)

I think we will have a little bit more of this downward-spiral for a couple of chapters before Mugen Tsukiyomi starts.


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

seriuosly, i wonder if we will get a narusasu chapter or an RS chapter where sasuke and naruto meet RS? 

although, i would like for sasuke to meet in his dreams the orochimaru in itachi's jar cosplaying as freddy krueger


----------



## kingcools (Feb 1, 2014)

Naruto meets the Sage of the six Paths in limbo who reveals his true form to him: Itachi


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 1, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto body + Sasuke body = octopus body?


i've noticed that Nathan seems to have a thing for tentacles.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 1, 2014)

The worst part about fusion in DBZ, was the excuses not to use it. That cheap saiyan pride caused a lot of trouble for the Z warriors.

Anywho, I expect this chapter to be a mini transition chapter, as  the main fighters are down...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't see Sasuke and Naruto being healed next chapter. This is the stage where they're out for a few chapters while we get flashbacks and shit and then they receive their new powers and prepare to take on Madara once again.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 1, 2014)

I see most people predict that Spiral Zetsu turns out to be Yamato with a Zetsu suit but i think its maybe Kabuto. Obito did put some Zetsu spores on Kabuto which werent addressed at this point. Would explain why Orochimaru had a strange feeling when he saw spiral Zetsu because inside the suit its his old pupil.
This oppens up the possibility that Oro might TnJ Kabuto inside spiral Zetsu who snaps out of Izanami and takes of the Zetsu suit or some shit like that.


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

come to think of it, since oro is about to shine soon, what if kabuto comes and fights alongside oro? 


he might give him some of that hashi poison.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 1, 2014)

I predicted this before. Orochimaru's other half and Edo Nagato will be freed from Totsuka blade and Oro will fuse with his other half to become perfect Oro. Either that or Oro somehow gains a SM and usess Senjutsu powered Hydra combined with MandaV2 to battle Madara's perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predicted this before. Orochimaru's other half and Edo Nagato will be freed from Totsuka blade and Oro will fuse with his other half to become perfect Oro. Either that or Oro somehow gains a SM and usess Senjutsu powered Hydra combined with MandaV2 to *battle Madara's perfect Susanoo*.



that is where i disagree because oro's enemy is only tobi unfortunately for a hiruzen and oro reunion fight which will be welcomed by anyway cause i like these two characters.

however, i do know kishi does the unthinkable......... i like kakashi and all but i am kind of sick of kamui and ST spammage 

+ it would be awesome seeing oro going full for once without the use of ETs or being sick


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2014)

my wishful  prediction
before joining zetsu, maddy starts to feel awkward to exhibit the boob in front of many ladies. 
so he borrows a bra from a female ninja.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 1, 2014)

I wonder, will the Juubi be armless now when it will appear for the second time?


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

takL said:


> my wishful  prediction
> before joining zetsu, maddy starts to feel awkward to exhibit the boob in front of many ladies.
> so he borrows a bra from a female ninja.



that would be so awesome


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> that would be so awesome


then again whose bra can cover a face? tsunadesd do easily but according to bee she isnt wearing a bra.
tentens wouldn't be big enough. hinatas?


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

takL said:


> then again whose bra can cover a face? tsunadesd do easily but according to bee she isnt wearing a bra.
> tentens wouldn't be big enough. hinatas?



hinata doesn't wear a bra 

according to canon, the only two people wearing a bra are sakura and ino 

a radio transmitter

don't ask me why i know this


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah but her bra is sealed with her and her brother


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2014)

oh yes samuis should be large enough. and her house is in kumo, not so far away from the field. go maddy!


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

maddy should use his rennigan to get some info on samui's house


----------



## The greatest evil (Feb 1, 2014)

is that's true or fake


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2014)

^FAKE as fuck


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2014)

Scene will switch to Kakashi vs Zetsubito


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 1, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> is that's true or fake


Looks fake to me. The inking looks too dark, the text placement looks kind of weird and I think the panel with Sasuke and the rods is recycled from the previous chapter.


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

takL said:


> ^FAKE as fuck



yeah, the image is too clean.


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2014)

the crap in the bubble says its done by a non jp speaker. fullstop.


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2014)

takL said:


> the crap in the bubble says its done by a non jp speaker. fullstop.



our japanese lord saves us again 



doppelganger said:


> Then there's Mabui's, but he would have to edo-tensei it.



unless it is  a nuke proof bra.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 1, 2014)

takL you should have said i dont know it could go either way.


then we would have grabed some popcorn and watch this fans going into hope mode


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2014)

you think kishi's fathers passing will encourage him to write more minato naruto parental love? i hope he doesn't make minato sacrifice his life again. obito better rinne tensei instead.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 1, 2014)

Steezus said:


> so is this real or?



of course is real.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 1, 2014)

Just as fake as when it was brought up last page.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 1, 2014)

takL said:


> then again whose bra can cover a face? tsunadesd do easily but according to bee she isnt wearing a bra.
> tentens wouldn't be big enough. hinatas?



sounds like a prediction for the rocklee manga


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is a better version of the fake image, just in case.



It's probably fake, but I have to admit that Sasuke stealing the Mazo from Madara is pretty creative.  On the other hand it seems like half of the text is inverted.  In the first image it seems like the top panel has inverted text and and the bottom panel is fine, but when you invert the whole image the top panel is the right way around, but the text at the bottom seems inverted.


----------



## mw2monkey (Feb 1, 2014)

What did the second hokage do here?
a radio transmitter

what is he spitting


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 1, 2014)

mw2monkey said:


> What did the second hokage do here?
> a radio transmitter
> 
> what is he spitting



I don't know.  Saliva? Water? I don't really see what difference it makes.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 1, 2014)

Let's go Sasuke:ignoramus


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Let's go *blind* Sasuke:ignoramus




There I fixed that for you


----------



## Sarry (Feb 1, 2014)

Aww, but Sasuke would look nice with a Rinnengan.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 1, 2014)

Sasuke was given hashiramas chakra for a reason. So I think he will awaken the rinnegan. Madara did say he awaken his before dying.as for naruto I really do not know what type of power up he will get just getting the yin chakra from minato won't work if he failed with the yang chakra unless he still has the chakra he took from the yang kyuubi when they fought that naruto sealed in another area and mixed it with the yang. Or  Maybe he will get one tails chakra from gaara and hachibis from the tentacle bee is in to make his own juubi. Who knows


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 1, 2014)

Sasuke will get the Rinnegan, and use Rinne Tensei to revive Naruto


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 1, 2014)

Either we'll see Rinnegan Sasuke this chapter. *OR* we will get further hints (perhaps a statement) pointing towards Rinnegan Sasuke.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 1, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Either we'll see Rinnegan Sasuke this chapter. *OR* we will get further hints (perhaps a statement) pointing towards Rinnegan Sasuke.


Sasuke has never had the exact same powers as his enemies

The only differential between him and Madara would be their Sharingan and sage powers 

Ems vs Rinnegan
Sage trans vs Hash Sage mode


----------



## Revolution (Feb 1, 2014)

Hiruzen does shit.

Dances on Sasuke's dead body after.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 1, 2014)

What if instead of the Rinnegan, Sasuke gives us the will of fire ems:ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> What if instead of the Rinnegan, Sasuke gives us the will of fire ems:ignoramus



shut up. that is lame :slap


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 2, 2014)

Addy's denial of the likelihood of this happening is delicious


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2014)

I want CS back. fuck ems and rennigan


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> I want CS back. fuck ems and rennigan


Don't worry. Your gonna get cs again. But Sasuke's will to be hokage will also give us WoF EMS, as opposed to Madara's darkness EMS:ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 2, 2014)

Let's not bring CS back.

Rinnegan is boring for a 4th person to have but it's better than KISS-reject-mode.


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's not bring CS back.
> 
> Rinnegan is boring for a 4th person to have but it's better than KISS-reject-mode.



CS is awesome


----------



## Shattering (Feb 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> What if instead of the Rinnegan, Sasuke gives us the will of fire ems:ignoramus



The more you hate the stronger you are and eventually the Rinnegan appears, Madara needed his whole life to achieve that (being an old failure useless guy unable to leave his base made him angry for sure), our little emo retard may do it faster since well, is Sasuke and hate is his way of life since he was born.

In fact this has to be Itachi's master plan, rape Sasuke mentally and phisically to make him awake the rinnegan as soon as possible, dat Itachi


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 2, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Sasuke was given hashiramas chakra for a reason. So I think he will awaken the rinnegan. Madara did say he awaken his before dying.as for naruto I really do not know what type of power up he will get just getting the yin chakra from minato won't work if he failed with the yang chakra unless he still has the chakra he took from the yang kyuubi when they fought that naruto sealed in another area and mixed it with the yang. Or  Maybe he will get one tails chakra from gaara and hachibis from the tentacle bee is in to make his own juubi. Who knows



If Yang Kurama wasnt enough to scratch Madara what makes people think Yin Kurama will do the trick ? As for becoming pseudo Juubi Jinchuuriki, that shit will be far to weak even compared to incomplete Juubito. Naruto always gets power ups from his predecessors.
Learned Kage Bushin which is Tobirama's jutsu who is a Senju
Learned Rasengan and summoning which are Minato and Jiraiya's jutsus
Learned toad style Senjutsu which is unique to Jiraiya
Became a perfect Jinchuuriki of Kurama, something Kushina failed to do

Now i am thinking that Naruto will get some power up from his clan because Rikudou beat Juubi not with raw power back then but with a sealing technique. An Uzumaki related power would be nice for a change like a death god contract, chakra chains that seal stuff, space/time sealing jutsu??


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 2, 2014)

Shattering said:


> *The more you hate the stronger you are and eventually the Rinnegan appears*, Madara needed his whole life to achieve that (being an old failure useless guy unable to leave his base made him angry for sure), our little emo retard may do it faster since well, is Sasuke and hate is his way of life since he was born.
> 
> In fact this has to be Itachi's master plan, rape Sasuke mentally and phisically to make him awake the rinnegan as soon as possible, dat Itachi



What?

Based on what Madara said, the logical belief is that a near-death experience is required. Madara specifically said that he was *dying* when he awoke the Rinnegan. When it awoke, he evidently lived for a while afterwards.

Exactly what Sasuke is doing now.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 2, 2014)

people still in denial with the rinnegan  and more people beleving in CS  

some people never learn.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 2, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Now i am thinking that *Naruto will get some power up from his clan* because Rikudou beat Juubi not with raw power back then but with a sealing technique. An Uzumaki related power would be nice for a change like a death god contract, *chakra chains that seal stuff*, space/time sealing jutsu??



This, this, and this!

Chakra chains combinated with wind element, Naruto would be like Doflamingo


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 2, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> If Yang Kurama wasnt enough to scratch Madara what makes people think Yin Kurama will do the trick ? As for becoming pseudo Juubi Jinchuuriki, that shit will be far to weak even compared to incomplete Juubito. Naruto always gets power ups from his predecessors.
> Learned Kage Bushin which is Tobirama's jutsu who is a Senju
> Learned Rasengan and summoning which are Minato and Jiraiya's jutsus
> Learned toad style Senjutsu which is unique to Jiraiya
> ...



Naruto with yang chakra was able to put a scratch on Madara or more like did some damage to him and made him lose his arm until he gained a new arm and healed his wounds.

Naruto will still need to get his Kurama back with using some of his Uzumaki blood and sage mode too.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 2, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto with yang chakra was able to put a scratch on Madara or more like did some damage to him and made him lose his arm until he gained a new arm and healed his wounds.
> 
> Naruto will still need to get his Kurama back with using some of his Uzumaki blood and sage mode too.



Madara was playing around.He took damage on purpose just to see the limits of Hashirama's regeneration power. Now that Madara is about to take his second Rinnegan eye he will be much stronger then the Bijuu. What Naruto needs is hax and not raw power since raw power and chakra amount are meaningless infront of the Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Madara was playing around.He took damage on purpose just to see the limits of Hashirama's regeneration power. Now that Madara is about to take his second Rinnegan eye he will be much stronger then the Bijuu. What Naruto needs is hax and not raw power since raw power and chakra amount are meaningless infront of the Rinnegan.



matrix is thinking DBZ logic. he should think tnj logic.


----------



## Azula (Feb 2, 2014)

All Naruto needs is rasengan and those standing before him shall fall


----------



## Shattering (Feb 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What?
> 
> Based on what Madara said, the logical belief is that a near-death experience is required. Madara specifically said that he was *dying* when he awoke the Rinnegan. When it awoke, he evidently lived for a while afterwards.
> 
> Exactly what Sasuke is doing now.



My whole post was a joke  but anyway could be a explanation, th whole close to death thing is more an excuse IMO to explain why Rinnegan Madara was a non-factor back then, "he was close to death", plot device in other words.


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 2, 2014)

Sasuke won't get Rinnegan, not like this, not this suddenly, I don't care how likely it seems right now to you. The circumstances just aren't right, he got given chakra not DNA.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's not bring CS back.
> 
> Rinnegan is boring for a 4th person to have but it's better than KISS-reject-mode.


Precisely why I didn't want it back. If it returns in the same capacity, I'd be pretty disappointed. If Sasuke's application of Senninka/Juuinka can be used in such a way that the seal, or pigmentation is concentrated around his eyes alone—like a traditional Sennin Mode—I wouldn't mind it so much.

Much better alternative to Rinnegan Sasuke, which I am still against. I think a lot of it stems from the fact that folks have been pushing this long before we even saw Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan, only because _"it wasn't enough"_ to compete at this level.

Then we saw what Madara was capable of at the Valley of the End, and what Sasuke could now do with his Susanoo more recently in this war... And all the subsequent claims of _"asspulls"_.

lawl​


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke has never had the exact same powers as his enemies
> 
> The only differential between him and Madara would be their Sharingan and sage powers
> 
> ...



Patterns can be broken. Naruto's latest foes were his fellow Jinchuriki and Sennin. 

Plus everything alluding to the Rinnegan makes Rinnegan Sasuke almost definite. Even Madara - after acknowledging Sasuke's EMS - said that Sasuke's eyes were being nurtured. In other words, something beyond the highest Uchiha eyes - EMS. 

Obito even mentioned that Naruto was originally meant to simply stimulate Sasuke. I.E. Obito was nurturing Sasuke's eyes too. Obito said this AFTER the EMS was obtained; there was something more to achieve than the EMS. 
Well before this, it was planned for Sasuke to be synchronised with the Gedo Mazo; something only those with the Rinnegan could do.

Orochimaru said Sasuke could exceed Madara; they could have the same powers but Sasuke could use them differently. The differential between them (since both will have Sennin powers and Rinnegan) would be Mokuton.

Plus Sasuke's meeting the same conditions Madara was implied to have been subject to prior obtaining the Rinnegan. He's getting closer to death; dying was associated with obtaining natural energy; Sasuke has Juugo's cells which obtain natural energy more easily than humans do. 

Sasuke would technically have the ultimate body i.e. he'd be closer to Hagoromo than Madara, so that may unlock new Rikudou powers that were previously unseen. Though the Rinnegan has tended to be rushed or "ignored" so different users could show different aspects of its power. Sasuke may very well be the one to show its full capacity.

This was probably Sasuke's destiny to begin with. Seeing as Orochimaru was never interested in the Uchiha power... from the beginning he was interested in Hagoromo's power and its derivative (the use of jutsu). Madara revealing the Rinnegan and Kabuto saying Oro/his data wanted to see if the Sharingan could lead to the Rinnegan strengthened the Rinnegan Sasuke stance.

Lastly, given we've seen just about everything the EMS has to offer (Perfect Susanoo), the Rinnegan would be a perfect addition to Sasuke.

---

This chapter we may get pointers to this happening, if not it may happen.


----------



## takL (Feb 2, 2014)

would be the 5th person to use rinnegan and the 3rd to open their own rinnegan, to be precise.
"Nobody on the earth has ever awakened rinnegan but Rikudoh Sage and Madara Uchiha." said Black-zetsu.
just because you opened rinnegan doesnt mean you cant use ur ems anymore.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 2, 2014)

takL said:


> would be the 5th person to use rinnegan and the 3rd to open their own rinnegan, to be precise.
> "Nobody on the earth has ever awakened rinnegan but Rikudoh Sage and Madara Uchiha." said Black-zetsu.
> just because you opened rinnegan doesnt mean you cant use ur ems anymore.



It's why I think Naruto should be the one to awaken the Rinnegan as its hinted that how Juubi spooked when he saw in Naruto as shadow figure with Rinnegan.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 2, 2014)

Brace yourselves. CS my man, standby for battle:ignoramus


----------



## Saru (Feb 2, 2014)

an "upgraded CS" Sasuke would be bitchin'
more so than copy&pasting the Rinnegan onto Sasuke

or maybe Sasuke can get greedy and have both


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Brace yourselves. CS my man, standby for battle:ignoramus



sasuke grows horns  and owns shit


----------



## takL (Feb 2, 2014)

anyhoo, now that both naruto and sasuke are going through their near death experience together,
i predict(/expect) these lines to be explained. 

"don't kill Naruto... or ull regret"  kulama to sasuke.

"and you saw it too, didnt you? that if we fight we'll both die" naruto to sasuke and sasuke didnt deny it. 
"if both of us die, then being no longer an uchiha or a jincyuriki we can truly understand each other in the next world!" naruto to sasuke, which sasuke refused.

"no one else should fight sasuke now but me." naruto to his konoha mates.
 ill tell you when the time to tell comes" naruto to neji. 
"inside sasuke too...!" naruto in his mind. seemingly  theres something inside of sasuke and that's the reason naruto stated only naruto could fight sasuke then.

"you’ve seen it? that boy bearing power in his eyes....you mean you could see what he is...!? " the great toad sage to naruto
"yep... I know all whats coming."Naruto to the great toad sage


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 2, 2014)

Naruto being the one to get the Rinnegan would be really weird, not impossible I guess, but still weird.

If it happened and it shouldn't, I would imagine/hope it would have different powers then Madaras, since he is the younger son.

Also maybe a lighter blue color instead of the normal purple.

Rinnegan is so ugly looking, I wouldn't wish it on my most hated characters.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't see Sasuke regaining the CS this chapter (or ever) for one reason: it is done. Since we learnt the CS was a bootleg SM (also known as "Sage Transformation"), it would make more sense for Sasuke to obtain the actual SM rather than CS. He's got a connection to Ryuchido, that's a start... then there's Juugo's DNA.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a feeling sasuke is going to gain CS and Sage Mode. But not next chapter. Tobirama FTG Slash behind Madara Bitch ass.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 2, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I don't see Sasuke regaining the CS this chapter (or ever) for one reason: it is done. Since we learnt the CS was a bootleg SM (also known as "Sage Transformation"), it would make more sense for Sasuke to obtain the actual SM rather than CS. He's got a connection to Ryuchido, that's a start... then there's Juugo's DNA.



We're talking about Sage transformation, not CS. It has already been foreshadowed that he will regain it:ignoramus


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> We're talking about Sage transformation, not CS. It has already been foreshadowed that he will regain it:ignoramus



You are soon to be wrong about rinnegan sasuke and now you already prepared your failure into thinking will get CS or SM sasuke.

Klue will laugh so hard


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2014)

takL said:


> anyhoo, now that both naruto and sasuke are going through their near death experience together,
> i predict(/expect) these lines to be explained.
> 
> "don't kill Naruto... or ull regret"  kulama to sasuke.
> ...



Dat Hype


----------



## -JT- (Feb 2, 2014)

I know I go on about it a lot, but I genuinely had a Phoenix Neji dream last night 

Neji genuinely arose from the ashes in the 'phoenix' form we see on that recent volume cover, and I can't remember if he was merely a large, supporting role in the fight against Madara, or whether he actually dealt the final blow himself.

I hope that I have the gift of prophecy 

But otherwise, I'd like to see Neji in LimboLand this coming chapter.


----------



## Lance (Feb 2, 2014)

I still cannot believe to this day that Neji was the was to die! You want impact kill Kakashi, Tsunade, Sakura or even Hinata but seriously though Neji.

Now for the predictions, I do not believe Gara is taking Naruto to Minato, they will reach the Uzumaki clan ruins and that is how chapter will end. Madara will gain his other eye from Obito and take other half of Kurama from Minato. But I must ask is Madara even aware that Kurama was split?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What?
> 
> Based on what Madara said, the logical belief is that a near-death experience is required. Madara specifically said that he was *dying* when he awoke the Rinnegan. When it awoke, he evidently lived for a while afterwards.
> 
> Exactly what Sasuke is doing now.





BlinkST said:


> We're talking about Sage transformation, not CS. It has already been foreshadowed that he will regain it:ignoramus



Sage transformation _*is*_ Sage Mode. :ignoramus


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 2, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sage transformation _*is*_ Sage Mode. :ignoramus


The most advanced there is:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Feb 2, 2014)

Sarry said:


> Aww, but Sasuke would look nice with a Rinnengan.



Indeed. Itachi's eyes are destine to evolve beyond Izuna's. :ignoramus


----------



## lathia (Feb 2, 2014)

Replace  with Madara. This will be his last masturbation. Kishi will hit him hard once Naruto/Sasuke come back.
_-Snip-_


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 2, 2014)

Guys wa-wa-wat? Wat?

I don't know if this is true, but I hope it is not... 

*http://powermanga.forumcommunity.net/?t=55818669&st=570#entry392004844*

Go to the link and then click under the spoiler...


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 2, 2014)

lathia said:


> Replace  with Madara. This will be his last masturbation. Kishi will hit him hard once Naruto/Sasuke come back.


A swing and a miss


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 2, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> takL has already confirmed it being fake.



God bless him  we're saved.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 2, 2014)

That is fake but i read something on the chinese forums. They where talking about a possible spoiler not confirmed yet. ( we did get 1 or 2 true spoilers from this chinese dogs )

They said,

 - Madara goes to minato and kakashi  ( for the rinnegan and kyuubi i guess )
 - Sasuke is down but karin gets there to heal him appearantly juugo can fly in his CS mode ( really ? flying juugo  )
 - Gaara and Sakura with Nardo are leaving the whole battlefield. ( where the fuck are they going ? )


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 2, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> God bless him  we're saved.


well takL's input wasn't really necessary in this case.


----------



## Azula (Feb 2, 2014)

madara going in front of kakashi.. who has kamui..


----------



## Weapon (Feb 2, 2014)

As if Obito can't awaken the Rinnegan at this point, awakening it for Kakashi who then tag team Madara's ass out of this.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 2, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> That is fake but i read something on the chinese forums. They where talking about a possible spoiler not confirmed yet. ( we did get 1 or 2 true spoilers from this chinese dogs )
> 
> They said,
> 
> ...



1) yes.
2) the flying jugo is the kind of arsepull kishi likes.
3) don't see the point of this. where would they be going.

doubt this is real. too soon.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 2, 2014)

Hinata's near death experience awakens the GOLDEN BYAKUGAM!!! She gain temporary So6P-like powers and revives Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 3, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> madara going in front of kakashi.. who has kamui..



cant wait till he makes it look like shit


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> what the fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H73LocmgDzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azula (Feb 3, 2014)

so flying jugo can exist :ignoramus


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Feb 3, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> so flying jugo can exist :ignoramus



He was flying in anime using his boosters. Just like jungle master mode from power rangers jungle fury..


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 3, 2014)

Chapter 664: The Eyes Mature
As Orochimaru prepares to take Sasuke's body as his own, Hashirama's chakra triggers a change in his body. The young Uchiha's eyes suddenly open...and the Sharingan swirls...then the Mangekyo...then his Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan...and finally the concentric rings of the Rinnegan appear. His injury sizzles closed as Hashirama's healing chakra gets to work and Sasuke pushes himself up and instinctively he repells Orochimaru with an invisible force.

Orochimaru flies back before landing on his feet. "No...your eyes...they weren't supposed to awaken the Rinnegan until _I_ took you over!"

"Plans, change," Sasuke utters in emphasis and hie wipes his lip. Lifting his hand he pulled his sword back to him. "Right now, I have bigger things to deal with..."

With that, Sasuke leaps off after slashing Orochimaru's arms off and kicking him away. Orochimaru spits out a new body and shoots a dozen snakes and roots right at him but Sasuke is already long gone. He gritted his teeth.

"No matter, I have a second option..."

At the same time, Naruto's body was healing from the extraction as he trained with Jiraiya in the realm of life and death. Naruto skidded back as the hand seals for the technique blew back on him. 

"Damn it, I need to get this down!"

"Just calm down Naruto, take it slow," Jiraiya said grinning at him. "You're getting it."

Naruto breathed in and out, waving his hands. "Right..."

And in the world of the living, Hiruzen spun Enma around to block the Allied Shinobi Forces from the Shinsusenju attack before leaping up and engaging Spiral Zetsu in taijutsu. He bobbed, weaved, and avoided the Mokuton before he smashed Enma hard into Spiral Zetsu's face. He crashed into his 'brother' just as Hiruzen fired up with a Great Flame Bomb. 

The Shinsusenju head exploded and it fell back as the Allied Shinobi Forces cheered, but Spiral Zetsu, despite several burns emerged and kicked Hiruzen hard into in the chin to send him flying back as paper and ash flew off of him. 

"We have to follow up on this!" Shikamaru said as he seized Spiral Zetsu's shadow.

To be continued...


----------



## rac585 (Feb 3, 2014)

madara going to obito now would make sense, but we all know villains don't do what makes sense to their plans. he might even decide to sit down and rest while naruto and sasuke recover. 

kidding aside, it could happen. i don't think madara is aware of the fact that kyuubi is currently split into two halves, though?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 3, 2014)

Not really a prediction, but a wish:


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2014)

i wonder if oro uses suigetsu against tobi while he tells juugo to use his jet arm to get karin to sasuke?


----------



## GoldenMic (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe Gaara though of a way how he could payback Naruto that he saved his Life ones.
I mean Gaara knows that Naruto is also a Jinchuuriki and maybe he would like to be able to help him if the same what happen to Gaara ever happens to Naruto.
True Friendship, ya know.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 3, 2014)

Madara tries to get his other eye and heads towards Kakashi 
Minato gives the other half of kyuubi to naruto 
as for sasuke welll orochimaru will transfer some senju cells on him and he wil awaken the rinnegan


----------



## Weapon (Feb 3, 2014)

IF only Gaara and Sakura are going somewhere with Naruto, Gaara won't be dying. I can't see it happening anymore, basically because the only reason Gaara is needed to flee this battlefield with Naruto is because Gaara was the only one Kurama could communicate / had the time to tell the plan.

Sakura will be the battery in whatever the plan is. She has a higher chance of dying than Gaara, don't see any bullshit payback moment happening. We already got Gaara's death this series, a second one would be shit even if he did have closure this war with people.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> You are soon to be wrong about rinnegan sasuke and now you already prepared your failure into thinking will get CS or SM sasuke.
> 
> Klue will laugh so hard



You believe he won't regain CS or some form of Sage Transformation? It was practically confirmed ~15 chapters ago.

But yes, Rinnegan Sasuke is also obvious.


----------



## Antonyony (Feb 3, 2014)

Do people still believe Sakura is gonna die? Seriously, all hate aside? 

Anyway...

I really like the idea of Obito awakening the Rinnegan. Maybe with Rinnegan, Kakashi and Minato will be able to face Madara for a while (while Naruto and Sasuke recover), cause with the powers they have right now, they would last seconds against Madara.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 3, 2014)

Antonyony said:


> Do people still believe Sakura is gonna die? Seriously, all hate aside?



If it HAD to be between her and Gaara for some reason, it should be her. I personally though, would find either of their deaths meaningless.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> *You believe he won't regain CS or some form of Sage Transformation? It was practically confirmed ~15 chapters ago.*
> 
> But yes, Rinnegan Sasuke is also obvious.



Kishi could have made juugo give CS back then instead he used juugo to help sasuke.

See my point ?


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Kishi could have made juugo give CS back then instead he used juugo to help sasuke.
> 
> See my point ?



No I don't. There is still plenty of time for Sasuke to regain/obtain it. It's not as if he will immediately engage Naruto the moment Madara and the Juubi are defeated.




Antonyony said:


> I really like the idea of Obito awakening the Rinnegan.



I don't. He lacks EMS.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Kishi could have made juugo give CS back then instead he used juugo to help sasuke.
> 
> See my point ?



its called foreshadowing 

what you seem to forget is that sasuke needs oro's seal so maybe oro bites sasuke in order to save his life or some crap later on.

we already saw that sasuke is jealous of naruto so he might want oro's power again. remember that sasuke's jealousy of naruto was a main factor of leaving the village thinking that oro had more power offer. 

don't get me wrong. sasuke may not get CS at all at the end. however, he might get SM or something similar in order to inflect damage on SM naruto.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 3, 2014)

Personally I think that if they do leave the battlefield it confirms Chiyo's jutsu will not be used as there would be no need for them to go elsewhere if someone had it. I honestly hated with a passion the theory that Sakura or anyone else for that matter using Chiyo's jutsu. I just think it would be dumb and I also think it would be better for Naruto's character if this did not happen.  I guess I am just not a fan of sacrificial revivals in general, especially when it is two characters about the same age. 

Anyways I do think it is highly likely that Garaa is taking Naruto some place off the battlefield, as it makes little sense to stop to pick up a medic otherwise. Where they are going is anyone's guess, maybe the slug place or some place with RS connections?  Personally I doubt Naruto will receive the dark half of kyuubi yet.  I do think Naruto will eventually get the dark half of kyuubi eventually but I don't think it will be what saves him. It could be possible that Minato sees Naruto on Garaa's cloud and warps to his side but I don't think that Minato giving Naruto his half off the kyuubi was Kurama's entire plan, it could be part of it but not all of it in my opinion.  I just don't think that would be enough by itself to save Naruto.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Why would kishi throw CS just when Sasuke needs to battle Nardo

CS is needed against a juubi jinchuuriki. Kishi used juugo instead of giving it to sasuke.

Will see if he uses against madara jin. If not then we wont see it again.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Why would kishi throw CS just when Sasuke needs to battle Nardo
> 
> CS is needed against a juubi jinchuuriki. Kishi used juugo instead of giving it to sasuke.
> 
> Will see if he uses against madara jin. If not then we wont see it again.



What kind of short sighted response is this? Are you denying the author foreshadowing a power-up which will help Sasuke surpass Madara?

Did that not happen?

Where is this "now or not at all" line of thinking coming from? 


Doesn't seem as if you have an argument; perhaps you simply don't want it to happen? So you're choosing to argue against it, only backed by that feeling alone.

Lame sauce.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2014)

Rinnegan Sasuke is happening, get over it people


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 3, 2014)

sasuke will get Rinnegan,but he will need some more power ups to surpass madara.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> sasuke will get Rinnegan,but he will need some more power ups to surpass madara.



sasuke and naruto lack madara's skill. 

blind madara was able to solo EMS sasuke and SM naruto........ that is just pathetic


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke and naruto lack madara's skill.
> 
> blind madara was able to solo EMS sasuke and SM naruto........ that is just pathetic



Well considering there only 17 years old, compared to Madara's 100 years of experience, not that surprising


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke and naruto lack madara's skill.
> 
> blind madara was able to solo EMS sasuke and SM naruto........ that is just pathetic



yeah.but we already know that emo boy will surpass madara.i think kishi will just give them more haxed powers.


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 3, 2014)

Sakura: Healers down!
Sasuke: Need a rez!
Naruto: Out of Mana!

Everyone screams

the end.








Source

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeE7rnVPpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Well considering there only 17 years old, compared to Madara's 100 years of experience, not that surprising



i am sorry but no. defeating pain, orochimaru, itachi, and the juubi but not being able to stand 5 minutes against a blind madara who used taijutu for the most part is just pathetic to say the least.

madara has also been noted to be weak against taijutsu............ which whipped the floor with SM naruto and EMS sasuke........ while being blind.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 3, 2014)

Rinnegan Sasuke will happen. 
Sasuke will either regain CS, get a Super CS or will get a Sage Mode. 
Sasuke will surpass Madara. 

Sasuke's potential also eclipses Madara's so you then add all of it up and what you get is a pretty straight-forward answer.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Feb 3, 2014)

Although it's probably going to happen, I kinda wish Sasuke won't get Rinnegan. It's overdone and I'll just kinda groan at him using it with perfect proficiency the second he acquires it.


----------



## takL (Feb 3, 2014)

CS is history. as kabuto called it a mere quick-fix.

assuming that gaara is taking naruto to a hagoromo related place, possibly oro will also take sasuke to the same place as he studied hagoromo.
or well see naruto and sasuke meet each other by a campfire. maybe neji is also there.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke and naruto lack madara's skill.
> 
> blind madara was able to solo EMS sasuke and SM naruto........ that is just pathetic



skills don't matter in this manga, everything is plot driven, wait until Madara suddenly forgets all his skills.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am sorry but no. defeating pain, orochimaru, itachi, and the juubi but not being able to stand 5 minutes against a blind madara who used taijutu for the most part is just pathetic to say the least.
> 
> madara has also been noted to be weak against taijutsu............ which whipped the floor with SM naruto and EMS sasuke........ while being blind.



Him being weak against Taijutsu is relative to Ninjutsu just not working on him. If you were to compare him to an elite Shinobi, his Taijutsu defence would be strong.


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 3, 2014)

eurytus said:


> skills don't matter in this manga, everything is plot driven, wait until Madara suddenly forgets all his skills.



or naruto and sasuke would just be stronger than him.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 3, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke will happen.
> Sasuke will either regain CS, get a Super CS or will get a Sage Mode.
> Sasuke will surpass Madara.
> 
> Sasuke's potential also eclipses Madara's so you then add all of it up and what you get is a pretty straight-forward answer.



Rinnegan sasuke would be the worst scenario, but Kishi could actually do it... 

I'd really like something more inventive, unexpectable (even SM sasuke could be far more creative and interesting than him geting the rinnegan...).

A great teamwork between an uchiha and a senju surpassing a rinnegan user would be great: it would show Madara that cooperation > egotism, and it would fit perfectly with the manga's first philosophy.


----------



## takL (Feb 3, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Him being weak against Taijutsu is relative to Ninjutsu just not working on him. If you were to compare him to an elite Shinobi, his Taijutsu defence would be strong.



yea the alliance had no other option than to resort to massive taijutsu attacks
as nothing other than direct physical attacks could make any effects on edo maddy. 
that no way means maddy is weak against taijutsu.


----------



## Nic (Feb 3, 2014)

Sakura kisses Naruto and sleeping beauty wakes up.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 3, 2014)

Nic said:


> Sakura kisses Naruto and sleeping beauty wakes up.



Something like this maybe:





Congratulations. It only took fifteen years for Sakura to do the same for Naruto. 



shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H73LocmgDzI[/YOUTUBE]



If that goes fast, then it would get them there no probs. My main opposition to taka going to Sasuke was that they hadn't a fast way to get there (Gaara had to use his cloud to do it).


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 3, 2014)

Everyone predicts the usual stuff so i hope Kishi will surprise us. It would be far to obvious to just give Sasuke Rinnegan while he is near death and give Naruto Minato's Yin Kurama.
We have seen far to many Rinnegan abusers and Jinchuuriki in this manga,time to move on.
Sasuke could get a new eye like Juubi's eye or a Sage EMS.What Madara doesent have Hashirama's full body powers, the Hashi boob provides with limited sage chakra. If Sasuke learns SM and combines that with EMS he may surpass Madara and his Rinnegan.

As for Naruto i would like him to get some power up related to his clan. Maybe something related to the Uzumaki Shinigami masks ?  We were never told who created these masks. Could it be that Uzumaki have the ability to pull them out of nothing ?As far as i know Kagura masks are used as mediums for spirits that posses people. The process is called Kamigakari.


----------



## Nic (Feb 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Something like this maybe:
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



nah because this time Sakura's feelings won't be superficial like they were for Sasuke.


----------



## takL (Feb 3, 2014)

like, what guruguru contains this time is actually danzos body. unlikely, still possible.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh... Danzo! It's true Obito took his body away. However, why would they use Danzo when they have Yamato?



Nic said:


> nah because this time Sakura's feelings won't be superficial like they were for Sasuke.




They were so superficial Nardo remembered that scene as a reason to call Sakura a liar when she confessed to him. Nice try, Nic but nice finishes last.

'kay, enough pairing trolling.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 3, 2014)

Sasuto is happening my nephews


----------



## Nic (Feb 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Oh... Danzo! It's true Obito took his body away. However, why would they use Danzo when they have Yamato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well naturally since those are real superficial feelings


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2014)

takL said:


> CS is history. as kabuto called it a mere quick-fix.
> 
> assuming that gaara is taking naruto to a hagoromo related place, possibly oro will also take sasuke to the same place as he studied hagoromo.
> or well see naruto and sasuke meet each other by a campfire. maybe neji is also there.



sasuke needs snake SM 

those horns need to be seen again


----------



## eurytus (Feb 3, 2014)

sakura being "not" superficial? WHAT?! anyway, Naruto only likes her cos she's pretty anyway, they'd make a good match


----------



## ch1p (Feb 3, 2014)

Nic said:


> well naturally since those are real superficial feelings



Pfttt, try harder. Like Naruto. Maybe one day you'll get there.



Nathan Copeland said:


> Sasuto is happening my nephews



This is even more terrible than Rinnegan!Sasuke.


----------



## BisonLlama (Feb 3, 2014)

I predict some more reaction scenes, some scenes with the villains and maybe Naruto and Sasuke in limbo.

Can people please not bring any pairing shit here?  This isn't the time or the place.  Besides, Naruto and Sasuke are dead so until they come to life, effectively all ships containing them (including NaruSasu) are dead.  For now anyway.


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 3, 2014)

Best girl already likes Naruto. He doesn't have to try.

I hope we stay away from the soul plaine bonfire and focus on something else until everyone is healed. Nothing good ever comes of Naruto/Sasuke bonding.


----------



## Nic (Feb 3, 2014)

^
your so called best girl got literally what is that quote again?  oh yeah, "left in the dust" 


as for prediction time -

I predict that Sasuke never gets the rin'negan and Klue ends up raging.


----------



## Gortef (Feb 3, 2014)

takL said:


> or well see naruto and sasuke meet each other by a campfire. maybe neji is also there.



Naruto & Sasuke meet up at the campfire but Neji and Itatchi kick them out of there.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2014)

shinigami itachi appears to sasuke and naruto as he bitchslaps them back to life with his bankai............. bitchslap bankai


----------



## BisonLlama (Feb 3, 2014)

Let's imagine Naruto and Sasuke does meet, respectively, Neji and Itachi.  What do they talk about and what powerups will they get?  What will they learn and how can they use that to defeat Madara and the Juubi (and Zetsus)?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 3, 2014)

Gortef said:


> Naruto & Sasuke meet up at the campfire but Neji and Itatchi kick them out of there.



I doubt Naruto and Sasuke will meet like that, but I agree on the Neji / Itachi. I cannot wait for Itachi to grace use with his presence again. <3


----------



## RockSauron (Feb 3, 2014)

If Naruto does go to the campfire space and meets a dead person, I think it's much more likely to be Jiraiya than Neji. It was Jiraiya's will that Naruto's been following for the past couple hundred chapters, so I really dunno what talking to Neji could do.


----------



## takL (Feb 3, 2014)

ok there can be jiraiya,konan, neji, kushina, itachi, fugaku mikoto.........
and hagoromo and his sons


BisonLlama said:


> Let's imagine Naruto and Sasuke does meet, respectively, Neji and Itachi.  What do they talk about and what powerups will they get?  What will they learn and how can they use that to defeat Madara and the Juubi (and Zetsus)?



when they, yin and yang, cooperate with each other, they can surpass madara and even hagoromo.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 3, 2014)

I want Madara's flashback, not meeting with dead people


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

takL said:


> ok there can be jiraiya,konan, neji, kushina, itachi, fugaku mikoto.........
> and hagoromo and his sons
> 
> 
> when they, yin and yang, cooperate with each other, they can surpass madara and even hagoromo.



everytime i dislike that name hogoromo sounds like a homo 

kishi should have put a better name 

i hope he wont use fusion on nardo and sasuke


----------



## takL (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> everytime i dislike that name hogoromo sounds like a homo
> 
> kishi should have put a better name
> 
> i hope he wont use fusion on nardo and sasuke



so do i. i dont like to see a chimera of half naruto n half sasuke.
the name hagoromo sounds fairy in jp as well.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Kishi must have been drunk.

And Ootsuki where did he get that ?


----------



## takL (Feb 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Oh... Danzo! It's true Obito took his body away. However, why would they use Danzo when they have Yamato?
> .



for the Lulz. besides, yamato was already used to strengthen zetsus and yet zetsus couldnt use mokuton.



Nathan Copeland said:


> Sasuto is happening my nephews



????? dont tell me ur nephews are dead?



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Kishi must have been drunk.
> 
> And Ootsuki where did he get that ?



kaguya ootsutsuki is a historical figure who married to Emperor Suinin.

Kaguya-hime (迦具夜比売),　daughter of Ootsutsuki-tarine (大筒木垂根王)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I want Madara's flashback, not meeting with dead people


Another?
Seriously if this shit keeps going even the alive mandara will get boring.
It makes no sense why madara is just sitting around and waiting to get trolled . At least make fodders by time for both Naruto and Sasuke but not like this...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

takL said:


> kaguya ootsutsuki is a historical figure who married to Emperor Suinin.
> 
> Kaguya-hime (迦具夜比売),　daughter of Ootsutsuki-tarine (大筒木垂根王)



Isnt that sailor moon related ?

Does kishi steal everything ?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 3, 2014)

To those that's saying that sm ems sasuke could beat sage mode rinnegan madara is foolish.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 3, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Another?
> Seriously if this shit keeps going even the alive mandara will get boring.
> It makes no sense why madara is just sitting around and waiting to get trolled . At least make fodders by time for both Naruto and Sasuke but not like this...



We don't know how he survived VoTE, it needs to be explained. If the fodders and gokages go up against Madara, logically they'd get killed, but Kishi doesn't want to kill them. At most the gokages would just get the black rods.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> If it HAD to be between her and Gaara for some reason, it should be her. I personally though, would find either of their deaths meaningless.



She is not dieing naruto already said he won't be hokage if he can't save a friend so Kishi won't kill her. No matter how great it would be.

Chapter will probably be full of reactIons to naruto and sasukes apparent death. And swirly getting attacked by oro and hurizen


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 3, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Rinnegan sasuke would be the worst scenario, but Kishi could actually do it...
> 
> I'd really like something more inventive, unexpectable (even SM sasuke could be far more creative and interesting than him geting the rinnegan...).
> 
> A great teamwork between an uchiha and a senju surpassing a rinnegan user would be great: it would show Madara that cooperation > egotism, and it would fit perfectly with the manga's first philosophy.



He will do it and people will get pissed. The fact is that Sasuke's said to surpass Madara, we're near the end of the manga and we will see him surpass Madara. That's really all that needs to be said about that. I actually see Sasuke getting the Rinnegan along with probably a SM if not eating the fruit somehow. Either way we've seen the teamwork thing with Obito so to see it again would be ridiculous. 

Naruto and Sasuke are about to get the most ridiculous power ups seen in this series very soon. Don't be surprised to see Sasuke's Rinnegan literally negate jutsu.





LivingHitokiri said:


> Another?
> Seriously if this shit keeps going even the alive mandara will get boring.
> It makes no sense why madara is just sitting around and waiting to get trolled . At least make fodders by time for both Naruto and Sasuke but not like this...



He's been boring. 

Madara's defying logic chapter after chapter for 1 reason. That reason is because when he's beaten people will say "wow I can't believe 'insert name' beaten after all the stuff Madara has done" and the strength of said character will be outlined.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

MS81 said:


> To those that's saying that sm ems sasuke could beat sage mode rinnegan madara is foolish.



Will have tag team against Madara.

Neither sasuke or nardo can beat him.

Why ? Because wood release. 

Hashi powers are not a joke and combined with madara. Ravage style.


----------



## takL (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Isnt that sailor moon related ?
> 
> Does kishi steal everything ?



Nope, on both fronts. like many other authers kish just uses those historical names.
and hes quite original.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

takL said:


> Nope, on both fronts. like many other authers kish just uses those historical names.
> and hes quite original.



I see well that its good. I thought he took it from sailor moon.

Well not that original. Dbz and other inspiration.


----------



## Lance (Feb 3, 2014)

How can people want Saskue to make use of sage Mode on his own. Is it not meant to be hard and take time to learn to control? 
OOOOOO loook every one takes time to learn and perfect this jutsu but because you are our emo boy you will just be able to use Sage Mode because you really want to?

Him awakening rinnegan is better than being able to use Sage Mode right of the bat.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2014)

have i predicted ninja cats yet?

cause i think they will come and save sasukes life


----------



## takL (Feb 3, 2014)

n even when edo hashs chakra isnt enought theres always the zetsu body jugo stored for sasuke.
sasuke will awaken his own rinnegan


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

It would still be asspull when sasuke uses the rinnegan.

Madara master it and teached Obito the six path jutsu

Nagato also master it or obito taught him.


Sasuke will spam it without any master.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 3, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> If Naruto does go to the campfire space and meets a dead person, I think it's much more likely to be Jiraiya than Neji. It was Jiraiya's will that Naruto's been following for the past couple hundred chapters, so I really dunno what talking to Neji could do.



I think Jiraiya would be nice, but Hinata did pray for Neji though so.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd like to see Naruto meet Kushina again.


----------



## jboku (Feb 3, 2014)

My Prediction:

* Naruto and Sasuke standing next to each other *
Naruto: Sasuke?!?
Sasuke: Naruto...?
Naruto: Where are we? What are you doing here?
Sasuke: Am I dead? I was stabbed by Madara...
Naruto: What? You're dead?!?!? 
Sasuke: Shut up! apparently you are as well.
Naruto: ?!? Now that you mention it... I had Kurma pulled out of me...
Sasuke: Kurma?
Naruto: The 9 tails... but what's  going on, where is this place?

*Dark shadowy figure speaks*
Unknown: You're not dead, not yet.

*Sasuke and Naruto turn to look behind them and see Itachi standing with Neji*

Sasuke: Ni-san... I've faile..
Itachi: I see you're finally starting to live on your own and make your own decisions.  I am glad but don't speak as if it's over.  The Sasuke I know isn't one to quit at any cost.
*Sasuke looks down*
Naruto: Neji, I am sorry!
Neji: nonsense, I was able to chose my own path.  Itachi found me in the after life because he wanted to know if you had decided to trust others.
Naruto: Itachi found you?  Have you found Jiyrah?!?
Itachi: Jiyrah is not here.  Did he die?!?
Naruto: Right after you did Itachi...
Itachi: Impossible I would have known... 
Naruto: Wait you knew my snesei?!?
Itachi: He would send me info and I in turn would tell him insider info as well.
Itachi: He was the only one I thought I had not fooled.  He and I had the same dream.
Naruto: But if he's not here then where is he?!?!? Pain killed him!  Frog sennin told me so!

* Scene changed back to the battle *

Shadowy figure: As promise I've brought you here.

*You see Jiyrah standing on a hill watching the battle unfold*
Jiyrah: Yea... I didn't think it would come to this.  Tell your master thank you.
Unknown: Will do.  Be careful Jiyrah-San.

*Unknown figure disappears*

Jiyrah: To think there was so much of the world yet unknown.  I had hoped I could retire and just write books..
Jiyrah: It looks like the 3 Sannin will be re-uinited once more. It's so nostalgic.

*Scene changes to Orochimaru*
Orochimaru: There's a man under that mask... It was my old test subject...
Orochimaru: There's more to this than meets the eye.  Could he have been one of madara's disciples? Where did he come from?

*End of Chapter*


----------



## Sarry (Feb 3, 2014)

Hopefully we get early spoilers or an early release. 

I just hope Madara doesn't get nerfed horribly bad.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Its a normal release unless the guys on the Chinese forum unconfirmed spoiler its true


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Its a normal release unless the guys on the Chinese forum unconfirmed spoiler its true



Can you post a link to said spoiler?


----------



## Steezus (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> It would still be asspull when sasuke uses the rinnegan.
> 
> Madara master it and teached Obito the six path jutsu
> 
> ...




most likely the latter


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 3, 2014)

Sasuke is a genius. He doesnt need a master just a demonstration or explanation.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Can you post a link to said spoiler?



I posted it some time ago a few pages back . To lazy at this hour.

But basically...

Madara goes to Minato and Kakashi
Juugo can fly in CS mode and takes Karin to Sasuke
Gaara and Sakura leave the whole battlefield with nardo



Steezus said:


> most likely the latter



Yeah I know it sucks.



Csdabest said:


> Sasuke is a genius. He doesnt need a master just a demonstration or explanation.



Who would demonstrate I doubt madara would teach him or explain to him.

In fact nardo knows more about rinnegan then sauce.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 3, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Juugo can fly in CS mode and takes Karin to Sasuke



 

Please no!


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm prepared for Izanagi.:ignoramus


----------



## Sarry (Feb 3, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Please no!


Agreed, It will be bad but It seems like the typical cheesy thing Kishi would do. Juugo could spout wings, and Karin would want to cuddle Sauce.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 3, 2014)

Sarry said:


> Agreed, It will be bad but It seems like the typical cheesy thing Kishi would do. Juugo could spout wings, and Karin would want to cuddle Sauce.



Wings on CS is Sasuke's thing.  Juugo never had that before, so why make a shitty retcon?  He's not Konan.  He's certainly not Nico Robin.

Please I would rather have him just carry her or piggy back her there.



sasnar


----------



## Sarry (Feb 3, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Wings on CS is Sasuke's thing.  Juugo never had that before, so why make a shitty retcon?  He's not Konan.  He's certainly not Nico Robin.
> 
> Please I would rather have him just carry her or piggy back her there.



Doesn't change that fact that Juugo can transform into anything he wants, and he could have messed up wings


I would rather have someone apart from Karin to help Sasuke.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura was shown healing nardo and Karin was the parallel for sauce

Karin will heal him that is inevitable


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarry said:


> Doesn't change that fact that Juugo can transform into anything he wants, and he could have messed up wings
> 
> 
> I would rather have someone apart from Karin to help Sasuke.



Think about how it is poetic justice for Karin to be standing over Sasuke's sliced heart


----------



## Azula (Feb 4, 2014)

did someone say flying jugo :ignoramus


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Huh, was expecting the Sasuke fandom to comment on my second prediction.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

juugo is relevant again ?


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Huh, was expecting the Sasuke fandom to comment on my second prediction.



What number comment is it?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Right here dude.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> did someone say flying jugo :ignoramus



i predicted that for the past 2 weeks


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> It would still be asspull when sasuke uses the rinnegan.
> 
> Madara master it and teached Obito the six path jutsu
> 
> ...



when did you see Madara try to master the rinnegan? he summoned the gedo mazo right after he awakened it, no one taught him, he just did it right after he got they eyes. Obito didn't have to master  it either because he couldn't, the eyes were in Nagato's skull all these time, until he killed Konan. The moment obito popped the rinnegan in his own skull, he can use it.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Feb 4, 2014)

eurytus said:


> when did you see Madara try to master the rinnegan? he summoned the gedo mazo right after he awakened it, no one taught him, he just did it right after he got they eyes. Obito didn't have to master  it either because he couldn't, the eyes were in Nagato's skull all these time, until he killed Konan. The moment obito popped the rinnegan in his own skull, he can use it.



Madara taught Obito the techniques of the Sage, but I'm not entirely sure how. Maybe through Genjutsu? 

Regardless, he never had a chance to field test them. 

Madara did know more than any other person in regards to the Sage, himself. It is not out of question to think that some, if not all, of the major Rinnegan techniques were coded into the tablet in the Uchiha place. 

As for mastering it, we have no idea how long he had it before they were gifted to Nagato.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Madara taught Obito the techniques of the Sage, but I'm not entirely sure how. Maybe through Genjutsu?
> 
> Regardless, he never had a chance to field test them.
> 
> ...



Madara was already using rinnegan tech when he summoned gedo mazo, it happened right after he awakened it, he didn't spend time to master it. Besides, Sasuke also read the tablet, I don't see why he shouldn't be able to use rinnegan just like Madara did.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

eurytus said:


> when did you see Madara try to master the rinnegan? he summoned the gedo mazo right after he awakened it, no one taught him, he just did it right after he got they eyes. Obito didn't have to master  it either because he couldn't, the eyes were in Nagato's skull all these time, until he killed Konan. The moment obito popped the rinnegan in his own skull, he can use it.



Not sure what you're implying here.

Madara clearly learned stuff about the Rinnegan before using it. I don't think he magically knew how to summon the GM. He implied that he had wanted the Rinnegan earlier (hence disapointment in his body not reacting at first). He clearly didn't just read about the juubi, but the Rinnegan and how to use it as well. He didn't have anyone to teach him, but he still taught himself. 

You don't need a teacher to master something.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not sure what you're implying here.
> 
> Madara clearly learned stuff about the Rinnegan before using it. I don't think he magically knew how to summon the GM. He implied that he had wanted the Rinnegan earlier (hence disapointment in his body not reacting at first). He clearly didn't just read about the juubi, but the Rinnegan and how to use it as well. He didn't have anyone to teach him, but he still taught himself.
> 
> You don't need a teacher to master something.



He learned from the tablet you need the gedo mazo for the moon eye plan and you need rinnegan to unseal juubi, that's why he sought rinnegan. But the tech itself doesn't need learning. Just like MS techs, they're simply unlocked. No one taught Itachi or Sasuke, Sasuke just unlocked them when he's pushed to the corner in a fight. Obito was using kamui right after he awakened MS, he didn't know what is Kamui, let alone had the time to learn it.


----------



## Antonyony (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope Karin and Sakura don't save Sasuke and Naruto. They have to die, for god's sake! I will be really pissed if Kishi doesn't kill them even for a while after all the comotion in the past few chapters.

I'd rather see Obito using Rinne Tensei to revive them, even if it has no logic at all, considering he already used it to revive Madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> It would still be asspull when sasuke uses the rinnegan.
> 
> Madara master it and teached Obito the six path jutsu
> 
> ...



Just like Naruto trained for the bajillion rasengan and FRS variants he got from KCM? 

As for spamming without any master, it took Sasuke a long time to become able to use a fully formed Susano.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

seriously predicting sakura dying


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a feeling that Madara will show some equal space-time hax to Obito's Kamui which will negate Kakashi's Kamui. My theory is that Kamui just like all other Uchiha and Senju powers is linked to Juubi and Rikudou. When Rikudou sealed Juubi's body inside the moon he created a special seal that keeps Juubi's body trapped there. Maybe Kamui's dimension is actualy a dimension inside the moon itself that can be accessed only by people with Rikudou's dojutsu  Kinda like a much bigger version of Jiraiya's toad gourd prison that traps things into a separate dimension in a small gourd shaped toad.  The moon seems to have a special relationship to Sharingan/Rinnegan powers since it can magnify them,as an example Mugen Tsukiyomi.
Since Madara is a Rikudou now and broke the moon seal previously that was keeping Juubi he may have control over Kamui to an extend.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm ready for Sasuke Rinnegan .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Just like Naruto trained for the bajillion rasengan and FRS variants he got from KCM?
> 
> As for spamming without any master, it took Sasuke a long time to become able to use a fully formed Susano.



Nardo had training with bee



eurytus said:


> when did you see Madara try to master the rinnegan? he summoned the gedo mazo right after he awakened it, no one taught him, he just did it right after he got they eyes. Obito didn't have to master  it either because he couldn't, the eyes were in Nagato's skull all these time, until he killed Konan. The moment obito popped the rinnegan in his own skull, he can use it.



Madara said to obito that he will teach him the six paths jutsu. That implying's he learned them, he broke the gedo mazo seal and summoned it on purely instincts.

Nagata used his ninjutsu to try and control his powers that where spamming only when he got mad so instincts again.


The only non asspull way would be to see a sasuke who is afraid for his life and really mad at someone dying only then he could spam some jutsu by instinct.


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll never understand the people so convinced sasuke will get the rinnegan. 

Sasuke somehow gets all the powers of the sage and naruto simply gets some more of the characters the sage owned? Nonsense.

It should have been obvious in my opinion that sasuke would never get the rinnegan the moment Kishi introduced the perfect susanoo. A jutsu specifically created to allow sasuke to fight evenly with naruto's ultimate power.

I mean you really think Kishi is going to give sasuke the same exact power as the main badguy?


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Nardo had training with bee



that's because Naruto had hatred, Obito didn't need to train, his love for Rin was enough to control Juubi. It's not really "training", it's just Naruto's personal problem.




> Madara said to obito that he will teach him the six paths jutsu. That implying's he learned them, he broke the gedo mazo seal and summoned it on purely instincts.



There's you go, the techs are simply unlocked by instinct cos they're Madara's eyes after all. He probably read about the techs from the tablet, but it doesn't mean the techs need training, obviously he summoned Gedo Mazo without any training. Besides, Sasuke read the tablet just like Madara did, it would not be a asspull.



> Nagata used his ninjutsu to try and control his powers that where spamming only when he got mad so instincts again.



again, rinnegan's power doesn't require training, it simply comes to the user when they're under emotional stress, it's the same with MS techs.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> seriously predicting sakura dying



Am I the only one who seriously does not want her to die?  She is Narutos best friend after Iruka, there is no denying


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> I'll never understand the people so convinced sasuke will get the rinnegan.
> 
> Sasuke somehow gets all the powers of the sage and naruto simply gets some more of the characters the sage owned? Nonsense.
> 
> ...



Rinnegan is overdone, but Kishi isn't very creative, I wouldn't be surprised if it's rinnegan. He gave KCM to Minato and gave Hirashin to Tobirama, that's how repetitive he is. Besides Madara talked about Sasuke's eye everytime he talked to him, he's obviously getting an eye upgrade, the most obvious scenario is rinnegan, or maybe it's the spiral eye.

The sage's power also includes juubi, and Naruto will get it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Am I the only one who seriously does not want her to die?  She is Narutos best friend after Iruka, there is no denying



I doubt most care either way. She is so forgettable, sometimes.


----------



## lathia (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Am I the only one who seriously does not want her to die?  She is Narutos best friend after Iruka, there is no denying



I don't want her to die either. Personally, I don't want her to get any more panel time. The healing is okay, the romance and "heroine" act left a bad taste in my mouth. That panel time could be focused on drawn out battles not speeches, wishes, and tears from her.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2014)

Why do people want Sasuke to get the Rinnegan? That would be cheap as hell, if Kishi wants to save any dignity Sasuke has left he better let him evolve his own skills. I think that a Sage powered EMS could match the Rinngan in terms of power. Madara has only a small portion of Hashirama's sage chakra and not the whole thing so his Rinnegan canot benefit from Senjutsu that much.
Hashirama wasnt even in a visible SM when Madara absorbed his sage chakra so Madara only has a pseudo SM.
It would be funny if somehow Naruto gets a power up that doesent involve Kurama yet ends up stronger then Rinnegan Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

i am sorry what dignity? sasuke has been a susano'o, ameterasu spaming whore since he got MS.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

you don't evolve your skills in this manga, you simply get emotional power ups, It's the same with sasuke and Naruto, Naruto got upset, went 1 tail, 4 tailed, 6 tail 9 tail. Sasuke under emotional stress, 2 tomoe, 3 tomoe, MS


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am sorry what dignity? sasuke has been a susano'o, ameterasu spaming whore since he got MS.



Susanoo and Amaterasu count as Sharingan jutsu so thats not the problem. If Sasuke gains Senju cells from Hashirama or the Zetsus Juugo and Suigetsu took with them it would feel as if Sasuke is sheding of his Uchiha pride to become an abomination like Madara. All this talk about Sasuke having more potential then Itachi or Madara would be for nothing. It was bad enough Edo Itachi out performed EMS Sasuke in every possible way despite Oro's claim that Sasuke's eyes had more potential then Itachis


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

but what's wrong with him having senju power? RS had juubi power, it's not like he's "pure" in any sense. Edo Itachi didn't outperform, he just had the advantage of reforming after decapitation. Besides Sasuke was holding back, he didn't want to outshine his brother with a superior susanoo


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> *Susanoo and Amaterasu count as Sharingan jutsu so thats not the problem. *If Sasuke gains Senju cells from Hashirama or the Zetsus Juugo and Suigetsu took with them it would feel as if Sasuke is sheding of his Uchiha pride to become an abomination like Madara. All this talk about Sasuke having more potential then Itachi or Madara would be for nothing. It was bad enough Edo Itachi out performed EMS Sasuke in every possible way despite Oro's claim that Sasuke's eyes had more potential then Itachis



it's still spamming.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 4, 2014)

eurytus said:


> but what's wrong with him having senju power? RS had juubi power, it's not like he's "pure" in any sense. Edo Itachi didn't outperform, he just had the advantage of reforming after decapitation. Besides Sasuke was holding back, he didn't want to outshine his brother with a superior susanoo



RS was also the founder of ninjutsu so even without his enhancements he would kick ass. Sasuke having a superior Susanoo to Itachi?Even from my neutral perspective i can see that in a straight confrontation Itachi's Susanoo would murder EMS Sasuke in less then a second with Totsuka blade and Yata mirror. Kishi did a realy poor job at portraying Sasuke at least equal to Itachi let alone surpassing him.


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 4, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Rinnegan is overdone, but Kishi isn't very creative, I wouldn't be surprised if it's rinnegan. He gave KCM to Minato and gave Hirashin to Tobirama, that's how repetitive he is. Besides Madara talked about Sasuke's eye everytime he talked to him, he's obviously getting an eye upgrade, the most obvious scenario is rinnegan, or maybe it's the spiral eye.
> 
> The sage's power also includes juubi, and Naruto will get it.



If you notice the patern to what you just said you would see he only allowed redundant power when people are fighting together on the same side. 

As for Madara he simply recognizes that Sasuke is on the verge of masterering his EMS. We will know he has reached his ultimate power when he uses his Perfect Susanno. Its also no surprise that Madara has shown that his perfect Susanno is no stronger than when he had only EMS allowing SAsuke a chance to overpower the hight of Uchiha power with his own.

Peopel looking for some mystical missing level of the Sharingan when the manga has made it clear the next level is Rinnegan and that Madara reached it with nothing in between after YEARS of having not only acquiring both sides of the power but Mastering both as well.. 

Also I still stand by my prediction that Hashirama's Jutsu will disable Madara from being able to use Mokuton and most rinnegan Jutsu allowing Sasuke and Madara to fight Susanno to Susanno.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> RS was also the founder of ninjutsu so even without his enhancements he would kick ass. Sasuke having a superior Susanoo to Itachi?Even from my neutral perspective i can see that in a straight confrontation Itachi's Susanoo would murder EMS Sasuke in less then a second with Totsuka blade and Yata mirror. Kishi did a realy poor job at portraying Sasuke at least equal to Itachi let alone surpassing him.



RS was just lucky to have a thief for a mother, all shinobi are thieves, they should go back to fighting  with a pike or something. Totsuka and Yata mirror didn't come with his susanoo, he acquired them, they're not his power. He's just as much a abomination as Kabuto by seeking ethereal weapons, actually I think Kabuto earned his power with his brain and intelligence. Sasuke already had a different susanoo when he killed white zetsu, but he reverted back to his MS susanoo just for Itachi's sake.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> If you notice the patern to what you just said you would see he only allowed redundant power when people are fighting together on the same side.


well, it's not always true, both sides have bijuu power. Both sides had kamui user.



> As for Madara he simply recognizes that Sasuke is on the verge of masterering his EMS. We will know he has reached his ultimate power when he uses his Perfect Susanno. Its also no surprise that Madara has shown that his perfect Susanno is no stronger than when he had only EMS allowing SAsuke a chance to overpower the hight of Uchiha power with his own.



maybe, or maybe he really meant a new pair of eyes.



> Peopel looking for some mystical missing level of the Sharingan when the manga has made it clear the next level is Rinnegan and that Madara reached it with nothing in between after YEARS of having not only acquiring both sides of the power but Mastering both as well..



it took him years, because it took him years to reach the end of his natural lifespan, he acquired it on the verge of death. There's no evidence he spent years mastering anything. He could use rinnegan to summon Gedo Mezo as soon as he awakened it. Well Kishi has never explained why the elder son didn't have sharingan, therefore the theories.



> Also I still stand by my prediction that Hashirama's Jutsu will disable Madara from being able to use Mokuton and most rinnegan Jutsu allowing Sasuke and Madara to fight Susanno to Susanno.



no one is challenging your prediction, I'm simply explaining why people think Sasuke will get rinnegan.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 4, 2014)

I predict Itachi returns to save Sasuke.

"Hello... My f*cking foolish brother. Yo ass lack hatred."


----------



## Ababu (Feb 4, 2014)

we see madara stuffing his rod into another of hokage... as of now he is going in the same order as capturing tailed beasts into the gedo.. 1st hokage, 2nd, we saw the 3rd last chapter.. so expect him to be next.. than he goes for the 4th.. and amid all this.. hinata cries about how neji must be saddened, sasuke cries about itachi, sakura and karin just bawl their eyes out..... so no not a bad chapter expected to be honest,,,


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> As far as some are concerned, Sasuke receiving a power-up is like the one-drop rule. As long as it's even remotely Uchiha, then it's all Uchiha .
> 
> Sasuke may be proud and arrogant, pretending that he doesn't need anyone's help (read power-up), but he sure is quick to accept it whenever he's outclassed or his feeling of inferiority reemerges. Then again, it's only a matter of time before he claims it as his own in his clan's name.



He's honest, it's true he's strong because he's a uchiha, he's simply luck to have good genes.  I don't hear Naruto say I;m strong cos I got kyuubi. All he ever said is I'm lonely cos I got kyuubi


----------



## GoldenMic (Feb 4, 2014)

A very Little Spoiler(even i am not sure if it is a spoiler at all):


> Masashi Kishimoto —ナルト - 岸本斉史
> “I'll win us peace! I won't give up until the very end!” —‪#‎NARUTO‬



From his Facebook page


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2014)

I have said before that I'm expecting Sasuke to awaken an eye that goes passed the Rinnegan. I feel that Kishimoto will go down the route of having the Senju and Uchiha abilities hinder one another abilities, so that he can show the two forces working together ( not in one body) is stronger.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

GoldenMic said:


> A very Little Spoiler(even i am not sure if it is a spoiler at all):
> 
> 
> From his Facebook page



He doesn't have a Facebook page


----------



## GoldenMic (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> He doesn't have a Facebook page





This has to be a fake then.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

It can't get any faker then that. 

His editors do have a page and twitter


----------



## rac585 (Feb 4, 2014)

GoldenMic said:


> This has to be a fake then.



ya don't say?


----------



## auem (Feb 4, 2014)

GoldenMic said:


> This has to be a fake then.



Totally fake...


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

people on tumblr says the preview spread doesn't even have Naruto, so no preview and possibly no chapter too?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 4, 2014)

eurytus said:


> people on tumblr says the preview spread doesn't even have Naruto, so no preview and possibly no chapter too?



It just means no preview. There will still be a chapter.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Feb 4, 2014)

This is Orochimaru's chapter.

This manga is about to have a thick, creamy layer of Satan spread all over its poor innocent self.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 4, 2014)

The Juugo implants will implicate Rinnegan Sasuke. 

Kurama's plan shall be revealed. 

Hopefully we get info on Oro's intent, Zetsu's insides and Madara's next victims location.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm hoping we can at least find out where Gaara's taking Naruto this week.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I'm hoping we can at least find out where Gaara's taking Naruto this week.



i want it to be minato just to see him do something for once


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu...just...be quiet now man.

Prediction: Whole buncha shit i don't care about. Then the meat and potatoes. Madara goes over to minato's location. Minato senses him and pop the battle off by shooting nine bijuudama's towards madara. Madara absorb them on some chumpblock shit. Then minato takes that chance to close the distance with a god shunshin and prepares his unseen jutsu. Cliffhanger.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

By the way will Oro take over sasuke now while his weak ?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 4, 2014)

IT IS TIME FOR THE FATHERS OF THE TAILED GODS TO FINALLY MEET!

Yes, yes...Father Naruto must meet Grandfather Rikudo as they discuss the faith of their beloved children over a hot cup of Vietnamese tea...brewed and boiled in the finest of kettles crafted by ancient warriors for their emperors.

The heavens and dimensions shall crack by the overload of masculinity that will pour into the universe as they simply exchange greetings.

edit: read Bijuu's post. Its clear he didn't mean it 'like that.'
Stop blowing stuff out of proportion.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I'm just loveing the negs so much salt and feelings. For god sake.
> 
> By the way will Oro take over sasuke now while his weak ?



nah, if oro is really evil then it is too early. it should happen after this war is done for oro to have his true glory and shine 

but i am also ok if oro is a good guy indeed. 

either way, more oro


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> nah, if oro is really evil then it is too early. it should happen after this war is done for oro to have his true glory and shine
> 
> but i am also ok if oro is a good guy indeed.
> 
> either way, more oro



He did said he wants sasuke body but he doesn't care about the war.

Wonder if he would troll the good guys after madara or if he tryes it now.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> He did said he wants sasuke body but he doesn't care about the war.
> 
> Wonder if he would troll the good guys after madara or if he tryes it now.



if he is truly evil, he will wait until sasuke gets the rennigan and strikes when naruto weakens sasuke later on in another arc.


although, i am interested as to why kishi himself waited so freaking long to give oro a  proper flashback?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> if he is truly evil, he will wait until sasuke gets the rennigan and strikes when naruto weakens sasuke later on in another arc.
> 
> 
> although, i am interested as to why kishi himself waited so freaking long to give oro a  proper flashback?



But Oro is not that evil at the core no ? He lost his family.

And he wanted to be hogake but people choose Minato instead.

Maybe he will get the flashback when Minato goes away ?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2014)

I predict Team Minato trolling. Or being trolled.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 4, 2014)

Its time for Minato to pull out some really crazy shit.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't wait for this new chapter! Really interesting in what the heck's going on with Naruto, and what exactly Gaara is attempting to do.



Harbour said:


> Its time for Minato to pull out some really crazy shit.



God, I'd love to see him bring out something new. We still haven't gotten a chance to see that jutsu he was preparing. Imagine if Kishi held it for this long because it was just that badass.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> But Oro is not that evil at the core no ? He lost his family.
> 
> And he wanted to be hogake but people choose Minato instead.
> 
> Maybe he will get the flashback when Minato goes away ?



 oro is not evil at the core........ this is post itachi's death oro which means every villain has feelings  

the best we got for minato becoming hokage over orochimaru was and i quote "lol, saratubi sensei. minato died young and you chose him... should have chosen me " i mean, i know kishi is lazy but..... come on 

i don't think he will get a flashback about minato. remember when sasuke asked "why you attacked the village?". that happened 13 years after minato died. 

i myself think it is something related to itachi seeing how oro and itach fought a few times as indicated by itachi knowing of oro's hydra jutsu.

if you think about it, itachi valued konoha and sasuke. what did oro do? destroy konoha and later on take sasuke.

possibly itachi's ninja aids is caused by oro :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> oro is not evil at the core........ this is post itachi's death oro which means every villain has feelings
> 
> the best we got for minato becoming hokage over orochimaru was and i quote "lol, saratubi sensei. minato died young and you chose him... should have chosen me " i mean, i know kishi is lazy but..... come on
> 
> ...



So your saying Oro had a feud with itachi and this is why he wanted to destroy konoha ?

And I think hiruzen choose Minato because he knew Oro will experiment on all konoha if he had the power no ?


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So your saying Oro had a feud with itachi and this is why he wanted to destroy konoha ?



well, yeah. itachi and oro were once a team in akatatsuki at one point. we know why oro left akatsuki but we don't know if itachi met oro after that. 

itachi had an illness. what if that illness is caused by some kind of a virus created by orochimaru or some chakra like CS?. orochimaru has demonstrated before that he can create these things.

we also know that kishi likes to keep characters related to other characters. what if itachi killed someone deer to oro and then oro decided to take vengance on itachi but since he knows he is too weak to kill itachi, he decides to give him the same pain he felt by attacking konoha and taking sasuke away.



> And I think hiruzen choose Minato because he knew Oro will experiment on all konoha if he had the power no ?



oro left the vilalge when he was discovered to experiment on children and i think that happened after minato died. 

i also think hiruzen said in part 1 something like "orochimaru had dark ambition behind his eyes" or something like that


----------



## lathia (Feb 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> oro left the vilalge when he was discovered to experiment on children and i think that happened after minato died.
> 
> i also think hiruzen said in part 1 something like "orochimaru had dark ambition behind his eyes" or something like that



Something like that. Although, it could have been a combination. He possibly was jealous, didn't care, or was too restricted (experiments wise).


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> well, yeah. itachi and oro were once a team in akatatsuki at one point. we know why oro left akatsuki but we don't know if itachi met oro after that.
> 
> itachi had an illness. what if that illness is caused by some kind of a virus created by orochimaru or some chakra like CS?. orochimaru has demonstrated before that he can create these things.
> 
> ...



So your saying itachi killed Oro family at the orders,of konoha and then Oro wanted to take revenge ?

Its possible but I have no idea why he would that unless Oro parents where evil ???


Maybe Oro wanted to revive them ? The reason for experiments.

Ems+senju DNA = rinnegan and rinnegan brings back people.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> oro is not evil at the core........ this is post itachi's death oro which means every villain has feelings
> 
> the best we got for minato becoming hokage over orochimaru was and i quote "lol, saratubi sensei. minato died young and you chose him... should have chosen me " i mean, i know kishi is lazy but..... come on



Orochimaru being traumatized by his parents' deaths and deciding to become the white snake like the skin on their grave happened in Part 1. He was never "evil to the core" and this isn't new to the post-Itachi era. He just got his angsty backstory in Part 1, back when Kishi never spent more then a few pages on villain backstories. The Sound 4 got nothing at all. Kimimaro got maybe half a chapter. Zabuza got a minor, half-assed explanation. Haku got a few pages.

He might get a few more details now because it seems like he's about to team up with Hiruzen, but I wouldn't expect a legitimate 4-7 chapter flashback like most Part 2 guys got.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So your saying itachi killed Oro family at the orders,of konoha and then Oro wanted to take revenge ?
> 
> Its possible but I have no idea why he would that unless Oro parents where evil ???
> 
> ...



not oro's parents. someone else. it doesn't need to be directly related to him.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Feb 4, 2014)

I bet Orochimaru actually despised his parents.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru being traumatized by his parents' deaths and deciding to become the white snake like the skin on their grave happened in Part 1. He was never "evil to the core" and this isn't new to the post-Itachi era. He just got his angsty backstory in Part 1, back when Kishi never spent more then a few pages on villain backstories. The Sound 4 got nothing at all. Kimimaro got maybe half a chapter. Zabuza got a minor, half-assed explanation. Haku got a few pages.
> 
> He might get a few more details now because it seems like he's about to team up with Hiruzen, *but I wouldn't expect a legitimate 4-7 chapter flashback like most Part 2 guys got*.


oh god no 

i am juse expecting a chapter or 2 at most.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 4, 2014)

madara gets more wood


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> As I've said in my previous post, the Sharingan is Sasuke's main strength, but not his only one. He would be strong even without it, since he's no ordinary Uchiha.



He only uses his eyes these day......what would be his strength if he doesn't use his eyes exactly....





> At first, we were led to believe that Orochimaru's obsession with Sasuke's body was due to his eyes and his "fine young body'". He had a variety of non-Uchiha hosts over time (or potential hosts, like Kimimaro for example), so the body fetish was not only restricted to them.
> 
> Sasuke was to his knowledge one of the only two remaining living Uchiha, and that, along with his great potential, was a major factor in his decision to make him his new host body. The fact that he tried to Fushi Tensei Itachi before that indicates that both brothers were interchangeable in that regard.
> 
> It is only later, after the revelation of Rikudō Sennin's existence, that the Rinnegan became a factor. According to Madara, one can reach Rikudohood by combining an (EMS wielding) Uchiha's body with Senju cells. We don't know yet if the opposite is also true, and apparently neither does Orochimaru, but since the Senju seem to have vanished into thin air, we may never know the answer to this.



As it is now, we know he's only interested in sasuke and Itachi because they're uchiha.





> Chidori was used as an example, but for your information, Sasuke did use Chidori and it's variations in every major fight since he unlocked the Mangekyō Sharingan. I could show you the panels, but I'm beginning to think that it would be a waste of time.



yeah I remember he tried to chidori Obito and failed....>.>



> As for Kakashi, he only recently learned that his childhood friend and teammate, who gave him one of his eyes, was still alive. Not only that, but that he was also the one responsible for the current world war, and was now trying to plunge mankind into an eternal illusion by reviving the most powerful entity in the Narutoverse, for which he tried to kill his most beloved student on many occasions.
> 
> Now, he didn't have much of an opportunity to say thank you, did he?



I'm just saying not all characters thank their best friend or their sensei, I don't see what's wrong with it.





> I understand the difference between "comrade" and "power" pretty well, thank you. It is rather you who seems to be confused by these terms and their implications.
> 
> Even back in part 1, Kishi has pushed the idea that one is stronger when he has someone important to protect, which was proven to be the case time and time again. Taking this into consideration, comrades do grant one with power, not only through their support, but also by their mere existence.
> 
> In Naruto, "power" is mostly used to define special abilities or overall strength, depending on the context. I trust you can distinguish the difference by yourself.



well, then you're confused Kishi's force feeding message with what actually happened in the manga. Naruto got emotional power up because he had kyuubi, he got upset, went 3, 4, 5 tailed. He's only managed to become stronger because he had a chakra monster inside whose power can be unlocked when something bad happened to his comrades. See Rock Lee, he cared about Neji a lot right? did he become stronger when neji was killed? nope. Cause he didn't have kyuubi or sharingan which is also emotionally powered. When Shkamaru was dying, did Choji and Ino become stronger because they had a comrade to save? nope. Because they don't have kyuubi or emo bloodine power. 





> I see you're quite a fan of his.


what does it have to do with anything?





> No I'm not. Your posts were in response to mine, so it is not for you to determine what is appropriate or not, especially when you're the one who went off on a tangent in the fist place.
> 
> That being said, Minato is proof that one doesn't need to belong to a reputable clan, to possess a kekkei genkai or to be a jinchūriki in order to be sufficiently strong to become Hokage. If not for the recent power inflation, the same could have been said for a non-Uchiha Sasuke.



ok fine, if you want to talk about inside help and outside help, go ahead, but it's not addressed to me right? cos I didn't argue about it.

There's never a non-uchiha sasuke, he's been relying on his sharingan since the wave country arc. Other people don't rely on KG doesn't mean Sasuke doesn't rely on KG because the fact is he does rely on KG, so he tells it like it is, what's the problem? 





> It has everything to do with it.
> 
> You said that Naruto never acknowledged that Kurama was (partly) responsible for his strength, and I proved the contrary by posting a multitude of fitting panels.



Well if you have no problem with Naruto thanking Kurama for strength, why do you have problem with Sasuke thanking sharingan for strength?



> So far, you've deflected and dodged my arguments rather than to respond to them in an appropriate fashion, committing many mistakes in the process. Unless you're willing to present proper counterarguments, supported by proven facts and/or their corresponding panels, we are done here.


I think you've already agreed to my point Sasuke is simply telling the truth when he attributes his strength to his bloodline. You admitted most of his power is from sharingan. What's the argument again?


----------



## Antonyony (Feb 4, 2014)

I always thought Minato was choosen to be fourth _because_ Orochimaru was kicked out of Konoha, like a second option.

Sarutobi's words:

"I've always been aware that he had those qualities (malice and ambition)... I knew about it but acted as if I could not see it. He was the one to carry on my will and strenght, I wanted to think it would be so... (Something like that)

I think Orochimaru was Sarutobi's first choice till his crimes were exposed. We do know Sarutobi is that soft and would make his favorite pupil hokage.

Also, none of the Sannin were in Konoha when the Kyuubi attack ocurred. If they were there we'd get pannels from them, after all, we saw even Koharu and Homura there.

So in my opinion, if this didn't happen, Oro was discovered and left just after Minato was choosen to be fourth.

I know this isn't enough to clarify things, but it's what makes more sense for me.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 4, 2014)

Madara gets owned this chapter. :LBJ

And Naruto dies.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

i suspect that we will get stuck with an spiral zetsu vs orochimaru and sarutobi fight


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

i think we will see mostly swirly taking on oro and the 3rd. and we will find out if there is someone inside swirly. yamato has to return somehow this would be intresting if he was in swirly.  also maybe a panel of madara arriving to where minato and kakashi are at.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So your saying Oro had a feud with itachi and this is why he wanted to destroy konoha ?
> 
> And I think hiruzen choose Minato because he knew Oro will experiment on all konoha if he had the power no ?





Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So your saying itachi killed Oro family at the orders,of konoha and then Oro wanted to take revenge ?
> 
> Its possible but I have no idea why he would that unless Oro parents where evil ???
> 
> ...



Nah - it wasn't because of his feud with Itachi that he wanted to destroy Konoha, it was because he supposedly wanted to become Hokage and Hiruzen chose another.  Had nothing to do with Itachi. 

Never thought about the Rinnegan for rezzing his parents though. Don't know if he still cares. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru being traumatized by his parents' deaths and deciding to become the white snake like the skin on their grave happened in Part 1. He was never "evil to the core" and this isn't new to the post-Itachi era. He just got his angsty backstory in Part 1, back when Kishi never spent more then a few pages on villain backstories. The Sound 4 got nothing at all. Kimimaro got maybe half a chapter. Zabuza got a minor, half-assed explanation. Haku got a few pages.
> 
> He might get a few more details now because it seems like he's about to team up with Hiruzen, but I wouldn't expect a legitimate 4-7 chapter flashback like most Part 2 guys got.



LOL how much more evil can a person be?  Nobody left standing compares to Orochimaru at his worst, And even those who have gone before him really don't compare. He was messed up lol.  

I don't think whatever will be written from here on will explain his 180 (if he did actually turn). Another messed up character.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Nah - it wasn't because of his feud with Itachi that he wanted to destroy Konoha, it was because he supposedly wanted to become Hokage and Hiruzen chose another.  Had nothing to do with Itachi.
> 
> Never thought about the Rinnegan for rezzing his parents though. Don't know if he still cares.
> 
> ...



You might be right kishi already made the lame move that everyone wants to be hokage he could do it to Oro even tho it sucks if that is his real motivation.

I really hope he just wanted his parents back and this is why he become that way even learning the Edo jutsu of tobirama

One can hope for a better story...



Addy said:


> not oro's parents. someone else. it doesn't need to be directly related to him.



Did he had any friends ? Except jiraya and tsunade


----------



## Abz (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i suspect that we will get stuck with an spiral zetsu vs orochimaru and sarutobi fight



i wouldn't be suprised at this point if Yamato's body is in being used by spiral zetsu...

it would be easy to explain Yamato and spiral zetsu's absence from the manga...a hint as to where spiral zetsu has been all this time as well...

it would explain the buddha summon too...yamato's body is probably being used as an amplifier right now for zetsu...like he has been...all this time- wait.....damn  did i just only think that now?? god i'm slow...


----------



## RockSauron (Feb 4, 2014)

Antonyony said:


> I always thought Minato was choosen to be fourth _because_ Orochimaru was kicked out of Konoha, like a second option.



Well, going by the upcoming "Kaakashi Anbu arc" episode titles, which I know is anime but still, the first three episodes will be:

Shadow of the ANBU Black Ops
Death of Minato
Hashirama Cells

Which implies the whole deal with Orochimaru cultivating Hashirama's cells was after Minato died.

Which makes me wonder... was Minato surprised when everyone else was talking about Orochimaru like he was some sort of monster? To him, wouldn't he have been his sensei's friend and a hero? Eh whatever.

Anyway, Rinnegan Sasuke is coming. You know it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Twist sock.

What if spiral zetsu has someone else who orochimaru experimented on him ?

Or the hashirama clone.

I don't believe Yamato is that OP


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 4, 2014)

Madara's Doing The Unthinkable


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

All I hope for is that we get an answer to were Gaara is taking Naruto. As long as that subject is touched, I don't mind what happens in this chapter.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope Sakura becomes relevant this chapter


----------



## eurytus (Feb 4, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'll put it simply so there can be no misunderstanding: Sasuke is not being honest as you like to pretend, but rather arrogant and ungrateful. He has no problems accepting outside help when necessary, yet he and his fandom will always claim the resulting feats and victories in the name of the Uchiha.
> 
> And by the way, gratitude is just as much in the attitude as it is in the words that you use to demonstrate it. Verbalizing it is optional.



aren't these over simplification and opinions too? Kakashi didn't say thank you, and that's ok with you. When it's sasuke, that's not ok. When Naruto attributes his strength to Kyuubi, that's honest, when Sasuke attributes his strength, that's arrogance. And now you're blaming the fandom.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

Also I would like to see Killer Bee this chapter. I'm concerned about his well-being more than that of Naruto and Sasuke since it's obvious they have plotshield no jutsu.


----------



## RockSauron (Feb 4, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Also I would like to see Killer Bee this chapter. I'm concerned about his well-being more than that of Naruto and Sasuke since it's obvious they have plotshield no jutsu.



Oh right... he's dying. Huh.


----------



## nfcnorth (Feb 4, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> All I hope for is that we get an answer to were Gaara is taking Naruto. As long as that subject is touched, I don't mind what happens in this chapter.



Speaking of this do you guys think this will be saved for later or will their destination be touched on right away? I hope we get some sort of hint at least of where they are headed but I think it is more likely we are going to be kept in the dark for the sake of suspense for at least another chapter or two. I am interested to see where they are going and why they need to go their in the first place.  Obviously their destination has something or someone capable of doing something to improve Naruto's condition but I am interested to see the specifics. Hopefully it will also somehow involve Garaa and Sakura in some fashion (other than sacrificing themselves), as it would be kind of lame for them to twiddle their thumbs as they wait for Naruto to heal.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Heads up, oro is awesome this chapter and lots lots NINJUTSU. mix in some reaction. If not like that, I welcome negs. 


forgot to add Gaara BS explanation.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Oh right... he's dying. Huh.





Jane Crocker said:


> Also I would like to see Killer Bee this chapter. I'm concerned about his well-being more than that of Naruto and Sasuke since it's obvious they have plotshield no jutsu.



Didnt he died already by being sucked into the gedo mazo with the eight tails ?

And if his in that little tentacle wouldn't that mean his still dead by not being uzumaki ?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2014)

B escaped in the tentacle. How isn't this a meme yet is beyond me.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 4, 2014)

Bee is alive taking vacation on another island


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

the tentacle will probably save him because he still has a part of the hachibi. like how obito was able to revive the juubi with only a tentacle because it was still a part of it and it has its chakra or something.


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope I get to see some _Gated Action_ this chapter. I desperately want to see them in action...


----------



## Evil (Feb 4, 2014)

I know it's a little early, but... 


Happy Valentines! <3


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2014)

ohhhh shit Evil , ok this chapter must be badass then


----------



## Nic (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh boy more pairing stuff.


----------



## Mansali (Feb 4, 2014)

This chapter better be good. Kishi took a break last week for whatever reason and if his reasons for taking a break had nothing to do with tragedy/an emergency he better make up this week with a great chapter. 

There are a number of ways he can accomplish this but they all involve actually moving the story forward...make something happen...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura eats Naruto's heart.

Awesome!


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura rips out Naruto's heart?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura kills Naruto by ripping his heart out.

EDIT:


----------



## Mansali (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura breaks Naruto's heart by ripping it out of his stomach... totally ignoring his mangled body and instead sacrificing Naruto's heart to bring Sasuke back to life? 

I am pretty sure Sasuke lost his heart when Madara stabbed him so all Sakura needs to do is use Naruto's heart and plant it into Sasuke. Sasuke gets the Uchiha/Senju DNA and becomes a better person with Naruto's heart. A win-win for Sakura.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sakura kills Naruto by ripping his heart out.
> 
> EDIT:



Don't worry, she's gonna send it to Hinata with the message "If I can't have him no one can!"


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

interesting Evil shows up. sakura becomes like the grinch and her heart grows

she tears narutos heart and put in sasuke after madara stabbed it


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 4, 2014)

This is the temple of doom scene from Indiana Jones all over again.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

Mansali said:


> This chapter better be good. Kishi took a break last week for whatever reason and if his reasons for taking a break had nothing to do with tragedy/an emergency he better make up this week with a great chapter.
> 
> There are a number of ways he can accomplish this but they all involve actually moving the story forward...make something happen...



he took a break because his father past away. good reason, i would not have judge him if he had decided to take a longer break.

seems like paring stuff or cannibalism.


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

I think what Evil posted means, in my opinion, Sakura has Naruto's life in the palm of her hand.

Also, Sakura centric chapter?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

wait sakura is stabbing naruto's heart ??


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol let it happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Gaara picks Sakura up to save Naruto and she ends up killing him.

Sakura takes over the main character role.


----------



## Antonyony (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Also, Sakura centric chapter?



GOD, NO. Please no. We didn't wait 2 weeks for this. T.T

But it sounds like something Kishi would do. :/


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> I think what Evil posted means, in my opinion, Sakura has Naruto's life in the palm of her hand.



Meh, that's a boring interpretation. 

Do we get any more clues?


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

Imagine if Naruto gets the heart of the Kyuubi

*Flash back:*
Kyuubi: Gaara, take my heart, I shrunk it in size, give it to Naruto
Gaara: But you're just a mass body of pure Chakra that takes the form of the Kyuubi Bijuu
Kyuubi: Gaara, just take my fucking heart.


----------



## Evil (Feb 4, 2014)

You know, you try and give out spoilers in Mor Dhona, and no one cares.

Also, no, Naruto hasn't died.

Weak spoiler question.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope its nothing like what I think it could be like Sakura kissing Naruto while he is sleep.

On a serious note, it better not be pairing troll.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 4, 2014)

_Thiiiis chaaapter, I gaaave you myyy heart
But the veery next week, you took it away_


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a shame that Sakura is going to get panel time but at least we get to find out whats going on with Naruto and Gaara.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2014)

Heart Transplant ? lol


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

the queen will get some panel time. yaaas. haters to the left.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> You know, you try and give out spoilers in Mor Dhona, and no one cares.
> 
> Also, no, Naruto hasn't died.
> 
> Weak spoiler question.



Is there any fighting for Hiruzen or Minato in this chapter?


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

So 2014 confirmed for the year of Sakura?


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 4, 2014)

If this chapter doesn't contain Naruto transforming into a mecha and shooting lasers out of his eyes then I won't be happy.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

sakura is revealed to be kakuzu in disguise 

hope we find out where gaara is taking naruto to. should be interesting if it was not to where minato was


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 4, 2014)

Tell us...
Tell us how glorious Lord Kurama is in this chapter. Everyone is clearly dying to know.
Since all we care about is Kurama and Kurama alone!


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 4, 2014)

Eviiiilll!!!!!!


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 4, 2014)

Ready for more Maddy action. Take that other fox away too Maddy ​


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

Gabe said:


> sakura is revealed to be kakuzu in disguise


Best response yet


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Imagine if Naruto gets the heart of the Kyuubi
> 
> *Flash back:*
> Kyuubi: Gaara, take my heart, I shrunk it in size, give it to Naruto
> ...



Someone watched the movie with the dragon. I liked that to.



Evil said:


> You know, you try and give out spoilers in Mor Dhona, and no one cares.
> 
> Also, no, Naruto hasn't died.
> 
> Weak spoiler question.



Tell me if I'm get it right.

Sakura keeps Naruto alive while haveing flashbacks.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Feb 4, 2014)

Does she give her life away for naruto, evil?


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> So 2014 confirmed for the year of Sakura?







Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Sakura keeps Naruto alive while.haveing flashbacks.





> flashbacks.





> flashbacks.





> flashbacks.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 4, 2014)

I bet since Sakura's unable to keep his heart beating via chakra she cuts open his chest and does it with her hands, or something.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 4, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Tell us...
> Tell us how glorious Lord Kurama is in this chapter. Everyone is clearly dying to know.


Madara one shotting and then ripping Kurama's other half out of Minato will be a glorious sight indeed.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura shows Ulquiorra what a heart is.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> I think what Evil posted means, in my opinion, Sakura has Naruto's life in the palm of her hand.
> 
> Also, Sakura centric chapter?



Only the queen tbh.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 4, 2014)

It's Sakura healing Sasuke isn't it


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 4, 2014)

I think I would rather Sasuke die than it be a Sakura centric chapter........


----------



## Sarry (Feb 4, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> So 2014 confirmed for the year of Sakura?


Where was that said?

But even if that was confirmed, so what?
Kakashi's year went on for like 3 years without Kakashi doing anything relevant


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 4, 2014)

sakura goes slug sage mode


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Only the queen tbh.



i'm ready for the queen's slayage !!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 4, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I bet since Sakura's unable to keep his heart beating via chakra she cuts open his chest and does it with her hands, or something.



this is interesting ...


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2014)

Sarry said:


> Where was that said?
> 
> But even if that was confirmed, so what?
> Kakashi's year went on for like 3 years without Kakashi doing anything relevant



Sakura supposedly came after the year of Kakashi.

However, if what we saw was the year of Kakashi...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

I have no problem with a Sakura chapter. She's kind of the heroine of the story and has been the butt end of a joke for 15 years because her team-mates are super speshul. 

Now she has the chance to actually do something now that they're down and need her help. 

Anyway I doubt the whole thing is about her, so people should stop crying.


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

I can see it now:

Giant panels everywhere.

Giant panels of Naruto fading away, panel of Sakura struggling, repeated panels of Naruto, GIANT panel of Sakura and Naruto together. Repeated panel shots of Sakura's hands healing Naruto. Panel of Karin and Hinata desperate faces.

......

I'm sorry you thought I was done? Three panels of Sakura face gritting her teeth. FLASH BACK of Tsunade teaching Sakura. Yes, I said it, FLASH BACK. I'm not done, giant panel of Sakura doing something with Naruto's chest (the heart thing Evil pointed out). Giant panel of Naruto's face.

And sprinkle some fodder alliance no name's and we got ourselves a chapter.

Almost forgot, long texts of useless dialogue like "Hang in their Naruto. You're our only hope. Don't die on me. I remember when we were kids and I didn't like you, but you will become HOKAGE!"


----------



## Sarry (Feb 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sakura supposedly came after the year of Kakashi.
> 
> However, if what we saw was the year of Kakashi...



True enough, kakashi had some decent spot light, but even then it came at least a year after "Kakashi's year"

I am not too sure Sakura, the way she's handled, will be able to last for more than a few chapters' worth of spot light.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

And people said that they wanted Naruto and Sasuke out of the manga. Now that it actually happened we get Sakura as the main character


----------



## calimike (Feb 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sakura kills Naruto by ripping his heart out.
> 
> EDIT:


----------



## I Blue I (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> I can see it now:
> 
> Giant panels everywhere.
> 
> ...



You forgot the three panels dedicated to a tear forming in Sakura's eye and rolling down her cheek.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> I know it's a little early, but...
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines! <3



Sakura cuts out her own heart.

Gives Sasuke a heart transplant.

?


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

I Blue I said:


> You forgot the three panels dedicated to a tear forming in Sakura's eye and rolling down her cheek.



I'm such a fool to forget that. How could I have missed the tears. Also panels of Gaara's face looking worried.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 4, 2014)

EVIL 

Chapter must be awesome then

I predict Sakura pulls a Neo and Trinity to save Naruto

Sasuke is left for dead but saved by God Shenron


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura performs a heart transplant using Gaara.
Cuz that's what real boyfriends do.They give eachother their hearts.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

oh no, not a Sakura chapter


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil - maor dakka!!

And by dakka, I mean spoilers

And by spoilers, I mean answer these; is Sasuke dead and is there NaruHina?


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura shows she has heart and shoves a heart down spiral zzetsu throat forcing him to shit himself since he wants to know the sensation sooo bad.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope this isn't the only thing in the chapter cuz if that's it I probably make a huge rant.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe Hinata dies this chapter, too.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sasuke will die and Sakura will rip his heart out and eat it... much love


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Evil - maor dakka!!
> 
> And by dakka, I mean spoilers
> 
> And by spoilers, I mean answer these; is Sasuke dead and is there NaruHina?



hinata tripped !! no naruhina, boo. sorry i just killed your vibe.


----------



## auem (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura seems to have two hearts in her hand..no..?..


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura decides "fuck this", and goes to save Kankuro


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 4, 2014)

hmmm

sakura binds naruto's life force to her own heart?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2014)

madara becomes the juubi's jin and oro steals his body. there. lets wrap this up.


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2014)

A Sakura focused chapter?

See you next week.


----------



## auem (Feb 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> A Sakura focused chapter?
> 
> *See you next week*.


----------



## BisonLlama (Feb 4, 2014)

Naruto becomes a Heartless and Konohamaru becomes his Nobody.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> A Sakura focused chapter?
> 
> See you next week.



 and you where so excited klue 

But I agree ceck back in a week


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 4, 2014)

Sakura = Kakuzu 100% proved :ignoramus


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2014)

sakura will solo madara out of revenge. haters will jump on the power bandwagon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

after two long weeks I get a Sakura chapter?


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 4, 2014)

Wasn't Sasuke the one stabbed through the heart though? lol


----------



## Evil (Feb 4, 2014)

Ahh, love is in the air!


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 4, 2014)

FUCK YOU TO HELL!!

Yup I knew it...haha


----------



## Mansali (Feb 4, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Wasn't Sasuke the one stabbed through the heart though? lol



Thats the whole point. Sasuke lost his heart and now he needs a new one. Naruto is losing his soul but his heart is still intact. Sakura rips his heart out and puts it into Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Ahh, love is in the air!


and then the internet broke ahhaha


----------



## Aldric (Feb 4, 2014)

wait, does the first spoiler pic means sakura rips naruhina's heart out? The heart is purple and orange

if that's the case

lmao 

just lmao


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

OH HELL NO ewfivntwn4tcciuntehut4


----------



## BisonLlama (Feb 4, 2014)

Aah, young fickle love


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> after two long weeks I get a Sakura chapter?





also technically it was 1 week


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh god the forum's gonna fucking lose it after seeing that shit.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

Are we getting a trinity neo thing


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Ahh, love is in the air!



SasuSaku fans be like.


towards Kishi after this chapter.


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2014)

So Sakura gives Naruto CPR?

Damn I didn't realize it was that easy to save a Jinchuuriki who died after having his bijuu torn out


----------



## Ruby (Feb 4, 2014)

I cant look 

What do you mean by air though?


----------



## KevKev (Feb 4, 2014)

Shitstorm? Shitstorm.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2014)

matrix you jinxed it!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

LMFAO

i wanna see what the mods will do this week with the pairing threads HAHAHA


----------



## BisonLlama (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a pairing chapter, maybe to do with NaruSaku.  HOWEVER, it could either be a positive thing or a negative for NaruSaku.  There definitely may be some romance though, even if it's a little.

Then again, could just be CPR.


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 4, 2014)

So Sakura rips out Hinata's heart kissing Naruto?


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 4, 2014)

Fuck you Evil



You stretched my screen with that


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, great . Its going to be shipping chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> So Sakura gives Naruto CPR?
> 
> Damn I didn't realize it was that easy to save a Jinchuuriki who died after having his bijuu torn out



That's exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 4, 2014)

Seems like pairing chapter... But why do i have a feeling that Sakura will be the one, who will die here? :|


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh god no, 2 weeks for a fucking pairings chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

I think evil is trolling how the fuck would Naruto kiss Sakura now.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

shitstorm incoming.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

If it's CPR it's going to be funny because if the pictures

It's CPR air is being underlined


----------



## Dolohov27 (Feb 4, 2014)

So Sakura love saves Naruto ? Seems legit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> It's a pairing chapter, maybe to do with NaruSaku.  HOWEVER, it could either be a positive thing or a negative for NaruSaku.  There definitely may be some romance though, even if it's a little.
> 
> Then again, could just be CPR.


*looks at sig*


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Ahh, love is in the air!



Are you fucking serious ?

This reeks of shoujo manga material !!!!


----------



## auem (Feb 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> So Sakura gives Naruto CPR?
> 
> Damn I didn't realize it was that easy to save a Jinchuuriki who died after having his bijuu torn out



won't be surprised....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Can people stop with the screen-stretching pictures?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

fuck, i wont be able to sleep now... i wanna see the shitstorm


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 4, 2014)

Well this should be fun


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol so many guest watching this thread


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

CPR in a manga with magic powers ?

Oh god I already feel bad fuck this chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

MJThrillerPopcorn.gif


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2014)

oh haters, can't NS fans have their fun too?


----------



## calimike (Feb 4, 2014)

OMG! Holy Smoke!!!!


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2014)

Scratched that! I'm staying. Epic Shit Storm Incoming.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

How can CPR save a Jin who lost their bijuu? Weird


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

Didn't know people found who kissed Naruto or who loves Naruto a big thing. News to me...Why would the forum care.


----------



## Evil (Feb 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> So Sakura gives Naruto CPR?
> 
> Damn I didn't realize it was that easy to save a Jinchuuriki who died after having his bijuu torn out



I was having all kinds of fun, and then you ruin it.

"OH MAN SAKURA RIPS OUT SOMEONES HEART!1!1!!"

"OH NOW SHE"S LIKE TOTALLY FRENCH KISSING NAUTO, OMG PAIRING CHAPTER DESPITE TWO SEVERELY INJURED MAIN CHARACTERS ON THE BATTLEFIELD"

You just grabbed my *heart* and squeezed it, how could you mang.


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 4, 2014)

Waiting patiently for the shitstorm.



Dis gon be gud.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Didn't know people found who kissed Naruto or who loves Naruto a big thing. News to me...Why would the forum care.



you must be new.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 4, 2014)

Waaaaait. Lemme guess. Sakura goes into shock because of the fact that Naruto is dying and she can't do anything to save him. So she decides to kiss Naruto, hoping that he'll wake up...and he does. That's how she restarts his heart?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Scratched that! I'm staying. Epic Shit Storm Incoming. :blindtachi


i was about to go away, but then... the shitstorm, i cant


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 4, 2014)

> love is in the *air!*



hmm!? sakura give naruto the kiss of life...


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 4, 2014)

Hinata's gonna flip

Hinata 4 FV.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 4, 2014)

I always thought that Sasuke's kiss would have been the one to revive him !!!!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





LOLOLOLO

I can see WARS.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2014)

The telegrams will be active this week.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Didn't know people found who kissed Naruto or who loves Naruto a big thing. News to me...Why would the forum care.


This exactly. This week sounds boring if Evil really isn't trolling.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> I was having all kinds of fun, and then you ruin it.
> 
> "OH MAN SAKURA RIPS OUT SOMEONES HEART!1!1!!"
> 
> ...



Only a few people even had time to post before people realized it was CPR, too.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2014)

Anything else happens other the the CPR or is Kishi gonna stretch this


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 4, 2014)

Awwww... "All i have to say *is*"... It's already 5:30am there and Evil decided to appear :| Well, seems like there will be no sleep tonight


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> I was having all kinds of fun, and then you ruin it.
> 
> "OH MAN SAKURA RIPS OUT SOMEONES HEART!1!1!!"
> 
> ...


 damn girl, is there any Sauce this week? my heart is broken


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

A ninja that can heal does CPR to a ninja who is beyond healing.


How fucking lame is that  lameeeee


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The telegrams will be active this week.


 pretty much


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2014)

Geg said:


> So Sakura gives Naruto CPR?
> 
> Damn I didn't realize it was that easy to save a Jinchuuriki who died after having his bijuu torn out



CPR plus Kommura wolf transformation after all there is a heart ripped out some where.


----------



## Abz (Feb 4, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> A ninja that can heal does CPR to a ninja who is beyond healing.
> 
> 
> How fucking lame is that  lameeeee



it's called 

_*'FUCK LOGIC AND DEAL WITH IT"*_


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 4, 2014)

Hopefully this chapter isn't entirely focused on Naruto/Sasuke I would like for Madara too at least get too where Obito/Kakashi/Minato is before the chapter is over.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 4, 2014)

evil you are joking right  you just trolling


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 4, 2014)

I wonder how Gaara is taking this scene ????


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Abz said:


> it's called
> 
> _*'FUCK LOGIC AND DEAL WITH IT"*_



I hate it when all logic goes to shit.


And I swear if Naruto wakes up from the kiss im dropping the manga.

Fuck it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> damn girl, is there any Sauce this week? my heart is broken



Probably wondering how Madara found out he had a heart.


----------



## Nic (Feb 4, 2014)

Naruto lips now have touched Sasuke's and Sakura's.  Seems like he's the one winning out here.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2014)

Some fans need to be put on suicide watch for this chapter. 

It's about to be a wild week.


----------



## Abz (Feb 4, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> evil you are joking right  you just trolling



Evil does not troll..this is fact...and looking by your name....your in for an entertaining week


----------



## Nic (Feb 4, 2014)

wait didn't i write a post earlier saying that sakura would kiss Naruto and sleeping beauty would wake up?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 4, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> evil you are joking right  you just trolling





> "I'm right, this'll work, shut up!"


Nope.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay, if Sakura saves Naruto's life by doing CPR then this manga is now unpredictable.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 4, 2014)

Nic said:


> Naruto lips now have touched Sasuke's and Sakura's.  Seems like he's the one winning out here.



I think Sakura has them both beat in boob groping though.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 4, 2014)

Judging by  Evil's spoiler:

He is very much conscious after that or it gives him the jolt !


Please let it be a troll !!!!


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, if I have to say something about all this love business in the manga. Sakura kissing Naruto is going to crush Rock Lee.


----------



## Nic (Feb 4, 2014)

poor hinata, she's still in the batter's box while Sakura has already made it to first base.


----------



## Evil (Feb 4, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Waiting patiently for the shitstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> Dis gon be gud.



Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.

I can help wit dat.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I wonder how Gaara is taking this scene ????



Gaara: "It should've been me! "


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Judging by  Evil's spoiler:
> 
> He is very much conscious after that or it gives him the jolt !
> 
> ...



evil is always legit tho....


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Some fans need to be put on suicide watch for this chapter.
> 
> It's about to be a wild week.



matrix _disappeared_.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> I was having all kinds of fun, and then you ruin it.
> 
> "OH MAN SAKURA RIPS OUT SOMEONES HEART!1!1!!"
> 
> ...



I think you underlined the word air in the previous post.

In this post, the word squeezed is underlined.  

This.  Must.  Mean.

Sakura uses wind (air) element to squeeze Sasuke's heart & revive him?



Nah.  There's no way, am I right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sasuke will awake from the dead when Sakura's lips touch Naruto's. He will come back to get his man.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 4, 2014)

How does Evil know?

Does he live in Japan?


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.



Madara takes Yin Kurama from Minato?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jad said:


> Well, if I have to say something about all this love business in the manga. Sakura kissing Naruto is going to crush Rock Lee.



my LeeSaku loving heart is crushing.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Ah so they bring Naruto to Minato and the other kyuubi half.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.


So Madara sidesteps Kakashi and rips the other half of the Kyuubi out of Minato?


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2014)

i cant think of a single moment evil has ever lied


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.



Naruto activates his mothers chains ?? For what though...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Does Naruto seriously get revived already?

This is fucking stupid.

I thought we'd at least get a few chapters without him or Sasuke.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.



Madara gets yin kyuubi !!!!!

Thank god the week its saved from total lameness'


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Judging by  Evil's spoiler:
> 
> He is very much conscious after that or it gives him the jolt !
> 
> ...





Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.



Fox in chains? What could this mean.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 4, 2014)

Alright, so Sakura begins giving Naruto CPR and he starts to stir from that, and Kushina's chains come out to protect Yin Kurama from Madara?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 4, 2014)

How does Evil know ?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 4, 2014)

*Kabuto* fans rejoice.

The king is back.


Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe the kyuubi chakra that Sakura had in can somehow save Naruto?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.



Madara is going to take Kurama fro Minato?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ah so they bring Naruto to Minato and the other kyuubi half.



about time tbh.


----------



## Evil (Feb 4, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> *Kabuto* fans rejoice.
> 
> The king is back.
> 
> ...



Mebbe, all I have to say to that is.

FEET.


----------



## Abz (Feb 4, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> So Madara sidesteps Kakashi and rips the other half of the Kyuubi out of Minato?



either way i think it's suggesting that minato is in a pickle...or as you said the other half gets pulled out


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.



Kushina's back.


Let me dream.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2014)

St. Burke said:


> i cant think of a single moment evil has ever lied



Off topic: Your avatar & Signature is pretty sick tbh

So it seems Naruto will receive the Yin Kurama from Minato


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> So Madara sidesteps Kakashi and rips the other half of the Kyuubi out of Minato?



Much more appealing concept.

I hope this is it.

What happens to an ET if you take their bijuu?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

St. Burke said:


> i cant think of a single moment evil has ever lied



He did it atleat once I remember


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Mebbe, all I have to say to that is.
> 
> FEET.


ffs , now I am curious


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Mebbe, all I have to say to that is.
> 
> FEET.



Got me on that one.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does Naruto seriously get revived already?
> 
> This is fucking stupid.
> 
> I thought we'd at least get a few chapters without him or Sasuke.



I honestly was thinking they'd both meet the sage in some spiritual given the  near death experiences but I guess not?


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2014)

Chakra Chains? Madara rapin' or Naruto rapin'?


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> evil is always legit tho....



Evil has been known to mislead with his hints and they are not always obvious.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Much more appealing concept.
> 
> I hope this is it.
> 
> What happens to an ET if you take their bijuu?



So, Minato goes from useless to super useless.


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2014)

Kabuto probably appears at the end of the chapter, but we can only tell from his FEET that is' him? I don't know..........


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Evil has been known to mislead with his hints and they are not always obvious.



for real ? then i hope this kiss is a troll.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Mebbe, all I have to say to that is.
> 
> FEET.



Okay so this chapter has...

Sakura giving Naruto CPR.
Something with the kyuubi (either Madara gets it, or Naruto does).
And Kabuto? 

Do we see Yamato's feet?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like both Obito and Kabuto will be redeeming themselves so. I wonder if Kabuto will actually help Sasuke


----------



## ch1p (Feb 4, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Got me on that one.



A pair of feet next to Sasuke's "dead" body maybe.


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, Nic is trollin' Naruto x Hinata fans hard.

CPR or not, lips touched lips. Shit Storm is brewing.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Mebbe, all I have to say to that is.
> 
> FEET.



It all makes sense now, *KABUTO*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VoTE, Madara, Orochimaru, First Summit

Dat Kishi


----------



## Abz (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> ffs , now I am curious


Evil hints liven up the forum...thats for sure


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

no Sauce ?


----------



## Sango-chan (Feb 4, 2014)

So basically were just getting bread crumb sized information.........


----------



## Klue (Feb 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> no Sauce ?




He dead.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Mebbe, all I have to say to that is.
> 
> FEET.



Chains come out from the feet. s


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Looks like both Obito and Kabuto will be redeeming themselves so. I wonder if Kabuto will actually help Sasuke



And Orochimaru to help his dear old teacher against Spiral boy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2014)

Naruto/Hinata fans are pulling out the syringes right as we speak. 

Honestly, I expected some hax shit to happen to Naruto and I expected him to get out of this fairly quickly. Kabuto arriving is no surprise too. Now maybe we can see the dream match we've always wanted to see

Kabuto vs Yamato

or rather

Sage Kabuto vs Spiral Zetsu Yamato

Book it Kishi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Wasn't Yamato the one with the feet ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Abz said:


> Evil hints liven up the forum...thats for sure


i was already about to sleep, now its already almost 3 am... ??

i wanna know if there is any Sauce though, but considering the amount of hints, i guess there is nothing this week


----------



## Abz (Feb 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> no Sauce ?



with chips??? 

you gotta have 'Sauce' 


*Spoiler*: __ 



sorry...being english and all


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 4, 2014)

Sango-chan said:


> So basically were just getting bread crumb sized information.........



Nothing new there.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh god, are you serious?

If he wakes up from it, I'm gonna need a bucket.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Abz said:


> with chips???
> 
> you gotta have 'Sauce'
> 
> ...



its okay...this NS shit just killed my vibe now i wanna know if theres some sauce


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.


Hopefully this means Madara rips out Minato's Kyuubi and not some shit like Kushina appears and saves minato or naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And Orochimaru to help his dear old teacher against Spiral boy.


Kishi likes the parallels far too much to not do it


----------



## Turrin (Feb 4, 2014)

All I want to see is the Spiral Zetsu vs Gokages battle; I give no shits about SakuraXNaruto and KabutoXSasuke. Please tell me evil, that Buddha vs Alliance at least gets some focus this week and it's not all false pairing build up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

Probably not. It will be a last-ditch attempt, especially if Mads takes the kyuubi from Minato.

Kabuto's possible convenient appearance implies that's what happens.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 4, 2014)

Kabuto related "Feet" feat? Izanami


----------



## auem (Feb 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> for real ? then i hope this kiss is a troll.


Evil has been always legit...he can't help it if some people misunderstand his hints...once the chapter appeared every hint made sense...


----------



## Evil (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i was already about to sleep, now its already almost 3 am... ??
> 
> i wanna know if there is any Sauce though, but considering the amount of hints, i guess there is nothing this week




You want Sauce, I can give you some Sauce.

Some toe jam Sauce.

Huehuehuehue.


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.



So now Madara is invincible with all the chakra of all the Bijuu.



It's official.  Storms have been shat.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 4, 2014)

for those who don't understand or know yet.


663: TLDR
*Kabuto joins the battlefield*.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 4, 2014)

Already prepared for a let down....A chapter that focuses on Sakura can't be good.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> You want Sauce, I can give you some Sauce.
> 
> Some toe jam Sauce.
> 
> Huehuehuehue.


uheuehueheuh 

disgusting


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> You want Sauce, I can give you some Sauce.
> 
> Some toe jam Sauce.
> 
> Huehuehuehue.



Agony of Defeet?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 4, 2014)

auem said:


> Evil has been always legit...he can't help it if some people misunderstand his hints...once the chapter appeared every hint made sense...



don't kill my vibe


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok, heart, mouth, feet, toe... what's next?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 4, 2014)

Kabuto coming back is long over-due, though. Wonder what he'll do?

What if it's him who steals Kurama?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> He dead.


It's just a flesh wound. He nappin. 


Jeαnne said:


> Looks like both Obito and Kabuto will be redeeming themselves so. I wonder if Kabuto will actually help Sasuke



Kabuto got out of the cave?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 4, 2014)

feet and toe jam ...


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> Oh, you waitin' for a shit storm.
> 
> I can help wit dat.



evil posts a "captured" nine tails

so madara does capture minato's yin half


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 4, 2014)

Sasuke eats Karin's toejam and sucks on her feet to awaken the Rinnegan.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Nic (Feb 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wow, Nic is trollin' Naruto x Hinata fans hard.
> 
> CPR or not, lips touched lips. Shit Storm is brewing.



just speaking the truth. Let's see if Sakura can steal her way to third base now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 4, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Ok, heart, mouth, feet, toe... what's next?



Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes.


----------



## Abz (Feb 4, 2014)

Evil said:


> You want Sauce, I can give you some Sauce.
> 
> Some toe jam Sauce.
> 
> Huehuehuehue.





Jeαnne said:


> uheuehueheuh
> 
> disgusting


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 4, 2014)

BOOBIE HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!! I can play this game too. This is driving me insane.


----------



## auem (Feb 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> don't kill my vibe



better be prepared..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> evil posts a "captured" nine tails
> 
> so madara does capture minato's yin half



If he does, the Mugen Tsukiyomi confirmed.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 4, 2014)

Mads snapped Mr. Colgate's shit up?


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 5, 2014)

Sasuke trolls Madara. With the chapter ending with Naruto being kissed after he regains the chakra his dead with Uzamaki chains. Bang bang


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2014)

The only thing comforting me is this song:

[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=HIqrzk5Tq_4[/youtube]


Too bad Naruto is not a girl !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

some jimmies finna be rustled this week yo. 

im sleep tho


----------



## Evil (Feb 5, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> evil posts a "captured" nine tails
> 
> so madara does capture minato's yin half



You guys can't see the forest for the trees


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 5, 2014)

Why is everyone saying kabuto is back ?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

Either for the good or the bad guys, Kurama is just a tool, again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys can't see the forest for the trees



Yamato? Hashirama?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If he does, the Mugen Tsukiyomi confirmed.



Meh, it'll be broken by the expected suspect so no biggie.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys can't see the forest for the trees





k im confused


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Either for the good or the bad guys, Kurama is just a tool, again.



Better that way, seeing as it's just embarrassing when Kishi tries to make it an anthropomorphic character.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys can't see the forest for the trees



So nardo uses the chakra chains like kushina to seal yin kurama in himself ?

Or defend yin kurama ?


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 5, 2014)

So Sakura keeps Naruto alive by promising him eternal love if only he doesn't die while Gaara is flying them to Minato where Naruto chains the other part of Kurama into himself? 

My heart cannot handle the suspense that is Naruto almost dying. It's so well done and it's been going on and on... 

-_-


----------



## Nic (Feb 5, 2014)

guessing it's just minato sealing the other half into Naruto.  I can't see how else he would survive this anyways.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys can't see the forest for the trees



How did Yamato get out?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 5, 2014)

I somehow get the feeling that the forums might actually crash this chapter.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys can't see the forest for the trees



Fuck you Evil you...evil bastard...

The Naruto being carted by Gaara is a KB, and the real Naruto is inside the GM getting ready to fuck shit up. Unlikely to the point of impossibility, but whatever.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 5, 2014)

well at least there will be a shitstorm tonight. explains why evil revealed himself. he only posts when chapter is worth reading lol


----------



## auem (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys can't see the forest for the trees


Minato using Kushina's binding to keep Yin Kurama safe..?.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Better that way, seeing as it's just embarrassing when Kishi tries to make it an anthropomorphic character.



It still makes the good guys side extremely hypocritical.



T-Bag said:


> well at least there will be a shitstorm tonight. explains why evil revealed himself. he only posts when chapter is worth reading lol



I thought it would be about Sasuke. That's all I've seen Evil reveal. Sasuke and Tobito. Kind of surprised at this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Leptirica said:


> So Sakura keeps Naruto alive by promising him eternal love if only he doesn't die while Gaara is flying them to Minato where Naruto chains the other part of Kurama into himself?
> 
> My heart cannot handle the suspense that is Naruto almost dying. It's so well done and it's been going on and on...
> 
> -_-



Seems more like CPR somehow beats magic but fuck it, let's roll with that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

Nic said:


> guessing it's just minato sealing the other half into Naruto.  I can't see how else he would survive this anyways.



Would suck big time.

Naruto "dies" and is only out of the action for 2 chapters.



If that was the lowest point of the war and Kishi isn't even going to play it up, then fuck it. One chapter of "all hope is lost" is not enough.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

when Evil is around I cant help but be like



She makes me loose my sleep when I dont have to ?_?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 5, 2014)

LORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
KURAMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Listen, listen. Cut the shit about the Lord being captured again.
Do you people not see I've been hurt enough? W-Why would you want such a terrible thing to occur again?
#freethe9Gods


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2014)

Nic said:


> guessing it's just minato sealing the other half into Naruto.  I can't see how else he would survive this anyways.



Kushina was originally going to put the nine tails back into her so it can die with her,

Putting a bijuu back into its host does not reverse the effects.

Something else must have happened to keep Naruto alive....*shudders*


----------



## Cord (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> Ahh, love is in the air!



Dear god, why? ;_;


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2014)

Nearly cringed when I saw the picture Evil posted of Sakura and Naruto kissing.  It's a relief to know that it is likely just CPR.   Hopefully no work for me in the FCs. 

Anyways, it sounds like an interesting chapter for.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 5, 2014)

So Sakura goes to town on Naruto and the Kushina within Naruto reacts and is all like "Get your dirty fingers off my boy, ho" and uses chakra chains to imprison Sakura.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> LORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> KURAMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Listen, listen. Cut the shit about the Lord being captured again.
> ...



Preach brotha.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

I think it's funny that people assumed Naruto would be out of action for a long time. You've seen his execution. 

What is the name of this manga again?


----------



## Evil (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys know I'd only do this for you.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Kushina was originally going to put the nine tails back into her so it can die with her,
> 
> Putting a *bikini *back into its host does not reverse the effects.
> 
> Something else must have happened to keep Naruto alive....*shudders*



Are you using autocorrect? 


Anyway it will likely save him.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin ?

@Pika: Yes, sadly.

I cannot turn it off on my itouch!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys know I'd only do this for you.


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin says she'll only let Sasuke bite her again.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 5, 2014)

or maybe the bitch brings the kyuubi out of naruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

Oooo the white trash hobag is in it. 

KabuKarin scenes incoming.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Seems more like CPR somehow beats magic but fuck it, let's roll with that.



CPR, promise of eternal love - what's the difference? The essenctial bit of both is mouth on mouth.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Nearly cringed when I saw the picture Evil posted of Sakura and Naruto kissing.  It's a relief to know that it is likely just CPR.   *Hopefully no work for me in the FCs.*



And in what universe are you living? This is the one where the slightest look can lead to a pairing war if either Sakura or Hinata is involved.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> One chapter of "all hope is lost" is not enough.



I definitely agree, Kishi honestly should have dragged it out a bit more assuming that Naruto gets revived in this chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

lets get the party started... im ready


----------



## Cord (Feb 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Nearly cringed when I saw the picture Evil posted of Sakura and Naruto kissing.  It's a relief to know that it is likely just CPR.   Hopefully no work for me in the FCs.
> 
> Anyways, it sounds like an interesting chapter for.



CPR or what it's gonna be given all sorts of meaning.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't even know what the fuck is going on anymore.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Evil said:


> You guys know I'd only do this for you.



So it's that kind of toe. Shits about to get nasty for Sauce.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin uses chakra chains to become Sasuke's Jinchuuriki.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin heals sasuke. I called that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

I bet she will make him bite her feet hahaha


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

So SasuKarin fanservice too ? Good God.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 5, 2014)

Wait does he really lick her feet? I was just kidding.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think it's funny that people assumed Naruto would be out of action for a long time. You've seen his execution.



Not for a long time, most of us just assumed he would be out longer than Sasuke so that Sasuke could fight Madara one on one for a while.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Leptirica said:


> CPR, promise of eternal love - what's the difference? The essenctial bit of both is mouth on mouth.



That's why I said for the sake of watching the world burn for just a moment let's roll with it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

"you tried to kill me, now bite my feet to save yourself."

oh fuck, please Kishi, do it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> I definitely agree, Kishi honestly should have dragged it out a bit more assuming that Naruto gets revived in this chapter.



Yea. I was really expecting at least five or six chapters.

Hiruzen and Orochimaru could team up and fight Spiral Zetsu. The Alliance could rally and assist them.

Meanwhile Madara fights Kakashi and Minato, and Obito gets the strength to help out. Mads manages to get the Rinnegan.

Eventually, somehow or another, Sasuke and Naruto rise again, possibly after MT begins, or right before.

Kishi has so many opportunities there. If Naruto comes back this early, then forget the manga being interesting for a while.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> I bet she will make him bite her feet hahaha


Oh there will be biting. 


bearzerger said:


> Not for a long time, most of us just assumed he would be out longer than Sasuke so that Sasuke could fight Madara one on one for a while.



Same, I didn't expect Naruto to get up first *then* Sasuke given the title of the story you'd expect it to be the other way around.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Wait does he really lick her feet? I was just kidding.



Kishi has a toe fettish!

Why do you think that all the shoes (even tall boots) show their toes?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought Naruto would take longer to return because I expected him to have his Jesus moment alone.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea. I was really expecting at least five or six chapters.
> 
> Hiruzen and Orochimaru could team up and fight Spiral Zetsu. The Alliance could rally and assist them.
> 
> ...



i dont rly blame kishi for reviving naruto/sasuke so early, assuming they do come back

these other guys can't hold a candle to madara. they can't last for more than a few seconds. that kamui/ftg doesnt cut it with madara


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 5, 2014)

It's been like a running gag in this climax.

We get a "DEPAIR" cliffhanger.

And things work out really shortly after.

Like the Tenpenchii (), or Shinju revival


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 5, 2014)

I have to laugh if SasuKari is really Kishi's intention.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> So it's that kind of toe. Shits about to get nasty for Sauce.



Nasty ? Or tasty...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> "you tried to kill me, now bite my feet to save yourself."
> 
> oh fuck, please Kishi, do it



Karin: "Now higher, there's more chakra there. "

Sasuke:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> i dont rly blame kishi for reviving naruto/sasuke so early, assuming they do come back
> 
> these other guys can't hold a candle to madara. they can't last for more than a few seconds



That's part of the point.

We need real despair. One chapter of "OH NO THEY ARE DYING!" (really only half a chapter) is not enough for a war.


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 5, 2014)

"Take my heart and squeeze it"

Does Karin donate her heart to Sasuke?

Sakura with the heart in her hand - does she do it for her? lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

SasuKarin is the Sasu pairing that makes the most sense right now... after SasuNaru obviously


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's part of the point.
> 
> We need real despair. One chapter of "OH NO THEY ARE DYING!" (really only half a chapter) is not enough for a war.



It's been like this for the whole war arc unfortunetly.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Nasty ? Or tasty...



In both senses.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's part of the point.
> 
> We need real despair. One chapter of "OH NO THEY ARE DYING!" (really only half a chapter) is not enough for a war.



lets pray they're just attempts to bring em back


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I have to laugh if SasuKari is really Kishi's intention.



Karin apparently enjoys being hurt by Sasuke. .....

"Sasuke stabbed me and it felt good......"......I wish I was making that up!


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> "Take my heart and squeeze it"
> 
> Does Karin donate her heart to Sasuke?
> 
> Sakura with the heart in her hand - does she do it for her? lol



Hang on, weren't they going the other way?


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 5, 2014)

There is too much happening this chapter it seems. This must be a lengthy one. 22 pages no spreads lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Not for a long time, most of us just assumed he would be out longer than Sasuke so that Sasuke could fight Madara one on one for a while.



Sasuke will have his time with Madara. For all we know as soon as Naruto gets up we will see Sasuke power up, fight a bit and then Naruto arrives later. The heroes always arrive later on in the battle and given the status of how things are don't be surprised. 

But people expecting Naruto to either die, enter some "limbo world with Sasuke", meet the Sage, be out of action for 5+ chapters barely clinging to life or anything like that have clearly not been paying attention to Naruto the character. Again, you've seen his execution. There was no doubt in my mind he would recover quickly let alone like this. 

Sasuke will get time to fight Madara and Naruto recovers quickly. Naruto will just arrive late like all heroes do. 

But yeah, Naruto wasn't going to be out of action for a while. The name of the manga is Naruto. That's never happened to him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

expect a feet fetish reference if Sasuke bite it lol


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

interesting hints by Evil,especially regarding the kyubii part and sasuke.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> SasuKarin is the Sasu pairing that makes the most sense right now... after SasuNaru obviously



Right, but that isn't saying much. I'd rather see SasuNaru, honestly. I don't really care about the NaruSakuSasu love triangle, but SasuKari just..seems forced.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 5, 2014)

Karin realizes that sasuke chakra is back up and well. and feels embarassed.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

Cry Me A River x Justin Timberlake feat. Hinata 

i had to


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Right, but that isn't saying much. I'd rather see SasuNaru, honestly. I don't really care about the NaruSakuSasu love triangle, but SasuKari just..seems forced.


im pretty sure that the majority would prefer SasuNaru, but yeah, what can we do?


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke will have his time with Madara. For all we know as soon as Naruto gets up we will see Sasuke power up, fight a bit and then Naruto arrives later. The heroes always arrive later on in the battle and given the status of how things are don't be surprised.
> 
> But people expecting Naruto to either die, enter some "limbo world with Sasuke", meet the Sage, be out of action for 5+ chapters barely clinging to life or anything like that have clearly not been paying attention to Naruto the character. Again, you've seen his execution. There was no doubt in my mind he would recover quickly let alone like this.
> 
> ...



Currently it doesn't look like he'll be arriving late at all. If anything Sasuke looks to be repeating his trend of late appearances to save the day after Naruto alone wasn't enough, not the other way around.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 5, 2014)

I usually don't get involved in the parings stuff, but i really feel like Naruto should be with Hinata, although Sakura acts a lot like Kushina, so i guess that's where kishi is going with this . Either way, Sasuke better be in this chapter


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2014)

The kiss should have been from Sasuke !!!!!

Sakura should be alone.


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

i wonder if Sasuke will awaken the Rinnegan this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea they will both be revived and go back to being the only good guys allowed to do anything by the last page.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 5, 2014)

vered said:


> i wonder if Sasuke will awaken the Rinnegan this chapter.



Obviously not. Something about his feet or toes...


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

vered said:


> i wonder if Sasuke will awaken the Rinnegan this chapter.


nah too early, Evil would have hinted already too


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Right, but that isn't saying much. I'd rather see SasuNaru, honestly. I don't really care about the NaruSakuSasu love triangle, but SasuKari just..seems forced.



It's not a triangle it's a straight line at this point. 



vered said:


> i wonder if Sasuke will awaken the Rinnegan this chapter.



Too early.


----------



## Nic (Feb 5, 2014)

The damage control is going to be fun to read after this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

so, I wonder if Kishi counted the break days as a way to add suspense? Because really, if they just come back like that


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> so, I wonder if Kishi counted the break days as a way to add suspense? Because really, if they just come back like that



If I recall his old man died recently, hence the break.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Currently it doesn't look like he'll be arriving late at all. If anything Sasuke looks to be repeating his trend of late appearances to save the day after Naruto alone wasn't enough, not the other way around.



Sasuke is closer to Madara than Naruto. More than likely Naruto does his thing with Sakura and Minato and then next chapter Sasuke awakens his Rinnegan and fights Madara for a bit. Chapters later Naruto arrives. Multiple things can happen at once but given the chapter length Kishi can't show them all at one time. It's not as if while Naruto's situation is happening Sasuke is out the entire time. Sasuke is just doing his own thing that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> If I recall his old man died recently, hence the break.


oh...didnt know


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> so, I wonder if Kishi counted the break days as a way to add suspense? Because really, if they just come back like that



MTE but his father died I suppose. 

So if they're already being revived now then I guess that debunks all the predictions of them meeting people in the afterlife.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

MADARA. UNF. HAPPY VALENTINES INDEED.

edit: oh nobody posted it here yet.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke is closer to Madara than Naruto. More than likely Naruto does his thing with Sakura and Minato and then next chapter Sasuke awakens his Rinnegan and fights Madara for a bit. Chapters later Naruto arrives. Multiple things can happen at once but given the chapter length Kishi can't show them all at one time. It's not as if while Naruto's situation is happening Sasuke is out the entire time. Sasuke is just doing his own thing that we haven't seen yet.



Unless the distance Naruto is recovering at is ridiculously far which is unlikely, the most I can say is that they'll both be up at relatively the same time. But if Sasuke is still recovering while Naruto is up and running again then chances are Sasuke will continue his current trend of arriving late for much needed help. Like during MT for example.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> MADARA. UNF. HAPPY VALENTINES INDEED.
> 
> edit: oh nobody posted it here yet.


wat wat wat


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

from here: kera


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> oh...didnt know





Abanikochan said:


> MTE but his father died I suppose.
> 
> So if they're already being revived now then I guess that debunks all the predictions of them meeting people in the afterlife.




Yeah, I'm mad.


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 5, 2014)

Kishi repeats the mirror panel of Sakura and Karin from the end of last chapter by showing them in another side by side panel laying hands and other parts on their men. Menwhile Hinata battles Spiral Yamato to prevent him from sealing Minato's Kyuubi with his Wood™.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> from here: kera



And now everyone is royally fucked.

Now that's how's done. *Looks at Obito *


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

omg,MADARA became the jin1!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Everyone on NF. 

I'll be the first to admit that I was wrong about Madara being the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. 

T-Bag my man, you were right. Everyone who said it was right.

Now, with that said I still think it's redundant to see it again but hey, I'm a man of my word and I'll admit where I'm wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> from here: kera



shit just got real.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT, IS THAT MADARA?


----------



## Azaleia (Feb 5, 2014)

Dafuq?

That's...Oh Jesus


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Everyone on NF.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I was wrong about Madara being the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> ...



+ rep for being a good sport.


And wow Juubi jin already. Guess Infinite Tsuki is a go and Sauce and Nardo end up stopping it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> from here: kera


now thats cool


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 5, 2014)

Wait so Madara gains clothing when he becomes the jinchuuriki

but Obito loses his? 

Wat?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 5, 2014)

Sullied by ugly

;__;


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Everyone on NF.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I was wrong about Madara being the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> ...



Redundant? He looks glorious.


----------



## Lace (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> from here: kera



What the hell is that.....
Madara -100000 points


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 5, 2014)

Kinda looks like a Kin/Gin bro.


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

he lacks one eye though to be truly complete.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

MY BABY DID IT.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> from here: kera



is that madara !?


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

*feels stinked at being stolen spoiler post*


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 5, 2014)

Madara is trying to go Aizen level apparently.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 5, 2014)

The fuck happened to Madara


----------



## Sarry (Feb 5, 2014)

That's....Madara? He's hella ugly!


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Wait so Madara gains clothing when he becomes the jinchuuriki
> 
> but Obito loses his?
> 
> Wat?



Obito didn't have 9 and 8. Madara has them all.....Well 8 and 9+.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think that's Madara just yet. The hair is kind of off.


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

Madara was invincible before that,but now how can kishi realistically make him lose?


----------



## rac585 (Feb 5, 2014)

so he really does get the 2nd half of kyuubi? or is madara another sub 100% rikudo?

also do we get a panel of someone unknown's feet?


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 5, 2014)

Is that you God ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

One eye? I guess Obito is going to RT Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## 민찬영 (Feb 5, 2014)

Eeeeeeew so ugly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 5, 2014)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 5, 2014)

Im sooo fucking confused between Evil and this spoiler. Soo much must of happened because how did Madara get his eye back soo fast. What happened with Kakashi and Minato and Zombito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't think that's Madara just yet. The hair is kind of off.



Are you serious, dude?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

he looked sexier before though


----------



## Azaleia (Feb 5, 2014)

"This is the truly power of Rikudou Sennin...

Seems that next is my left eye..."


----------



## Sarry (Feb 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara was invincible before that,but now how can kishi realistically make him lose?



If that's the case, then Kishi will follow Obito's method. Madara will become mentally weaker and just suicide himself.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't think that's Madara just yet. The hair is kind of off.



Missing left eye, long hair, perfect "horns". It's JJ Madara.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 5, 2014)

Only Dangai Naruto can save them now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Madara is trying to go Aizen level apparently.


He's transcended. Final Kurama and Final Susanoos incoming. 


Haruka Katana said:


> The fuck happened to Madara


He got a helmet.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't think that's Madara just yet. The hair is kind of off.



Who else has ridiculously long hair beside Sasuke in CS2?


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 5, 2014)

It's Sakura, she sucked out the residual chakra from all the tailed beasts giving Naruto the French CPR.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

God is alive. *prays*


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a serious downgrade.

No more sexy signatures for Madara.


----------



## Lace (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like chapter will probably be all about Madara getting more powerful. Boring. I just want to see Ino


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> from here: kera



He looks like Kin and Gin's long lost bro.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope that picture is fake, I really do 
It looks odd


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 5, 2014)

Yo how come the pic of Madara on the right looks sooo different. His face Looks screwed up.


----------



## Nic (Feb 5, 2014)

love the new look for madara, now he just needs a haircut.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 5, 2014)

He looks mighty cozy in that jacket


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 5, 2014)

Shit, his transformation isn't like Obito's at all. Seems like his Haori is made of chakra just like Naruto's.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks extremely fake...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara was invincible before that,but now how can kishi realistically make him lose?



Kishi will get back to us on that after consulting Kubo on how he did it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 5, 2014)

I like how new powers automatically give you new clothes.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 5, 2014)

JJ Madara's design looks pretty cool.


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe it's just Hagoromo resurrected out of nowhere.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> from here: kera




They had their plates filled with Obito, I honestly don't know how Kishimoto will realistically resolve this.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2014)

Also boots and not those disgusting sandals.


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

the PNJ with madara will be the biggest ever in the manga.


----------



## Lace (Feb 5, 2014)

What said:


> Looks extremely fake...



way too ugly and stupid to be fake.
Right up kishi's alley.


----------



## Nic (Feb 5, 2014)

wouldn't be shocked at this point if Sasuke and Naruto fuse and we have a Vegeto vs Super Buu parallel.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 5, 2014)

That one picture of Sasuke with Rinnegan eyes and rods in his back had a similiar art style i think its another fake


----------



## rac585 (Feb 5, 2014)

Revy said:


> He looks like Kin and Gin's long lost bro.



yeah i couldn't even recognize madara. when i first saw it i thought it might be a fake spoiler using one of those guys' faces.

although. technically those bros are inside the GM now. maybe they ate a piece of all the bijuu's chakra? oh lawd what an asspull that would be.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

this is madara yo. 

stop the slander, we're talking about a GOD here.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> + rep for being a good sport.
> 
> 
> And wow Juubi jin already. Guess Infinite Tsuki is a go and Sauce and Nardo end up stopping it.



Seems that way which is weird. They weren't even strong enough to take down Jyuubito in a fight. Jyuubito was half-assing it and he was tricked. 

Their upcoming power ups must be insane. 



ShadowReij said:


> Redundant? He looks glorious.



Yeah we really shouldn't have seen Obito as the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki is we're seeing this. If Madara was becoming this it  makes more sense to have Obito taken out before he became it. They didn't even legit beat Obito. 

I will say I'm surprised at how he looks. Obito's looks far more "raw" and badass. Madara looks a lot like one of the Ginkaku Bros. It's just very very weird. 

I'm actually not mad about this development. I'm actually laughing at this. I need to see the chapter lol.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2014)

rip in peace Minato if he goes for his other eye.


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Maybe it's just Hagoromo resurrected out of nowhere.



its Madara who took on Hagoromo look.
the clothes and design is probably the closest to Hagoromo when he was alive.
he lacks the right eye which means its Madara.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't like it, he doesn't look like Madara anymore, he has lost his identity


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

Nic said:


> wouldn't be shocked at this point if Sasuke and Naruto fuse and we have a Vegeto vs Super Buu parallel.


the natural thing to expect at this rate is actually a fusion haha


----------



## Norngpinky (Feb 5, 2014)

That can't be Madara, yeah? I mean...the face shape in that larger panel

D:


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 5, 2014)

His hair seems shorter.

I mean I guess his hair has always been kinda inconsistent, but I'm pretty sure it was longer then that.

Also.... why does getting the ten tails power automatically make you dress like the sage of the six paths? That dude dressed like that before he even had the ten tails power in him...


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

So the Rikudou Sennin is Gamma Akutabi from Zombiepowder? 

Looks also kinda like a released form Grimmjow in a Stern Ritter outfit.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 5, 2014)

but really though if that's a fake, it's the best fake we've seen in YEARs.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Feb 5, 2014)

with the pics on baidu was posted this
小樱在给鸣人疗伤，我爱罗告诉小樱九尾给他的情报，小樱用查克拉手插进鸣人肚子里抓住鸣人心脏复苏，蛇叔和漩涡男打架，咬了漩涡男，斑爷把十尾吸收后成为六道！！
小樱给鸣人做人工呼吸。。。


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Gunners said:


> They had their plates filled with Obito, I honestly don't know how Kishimoto will realistically resolve this.


Naruto and Sasuke are going to need a truck full of it because this is going to hurt. 


Nic said:


> wouldn't be shocked at this point if Sasuke and Naruto fuse and we have a Vegeto vs Super Buu parallel.



They're going to need something like that.


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 5, 2014)

It's going to take a HUGE asspull to take down Madara now.


----------



## Azaleia (Feb 5, 2014)

Too many questions and no God damn answers!

This weeks seems too interesting anyway...


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh wait, it's Atsui in Sage form, he finally broke free from the sealing gourd and absorbed all the bijuu chakra from marinating in the Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Nic (Feb 5, 2014)

people are actually doubting that it's Madara?  really, i mean really?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh yea guys chapter is out.

I just skipped to the end and the spoiler is legit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke are going to literally becoming the Sage sons and beat Madara. 

I swear to you, their power ups are going to be the most insane thing NF has ever seen. 

I'm cracking up.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2014)

Wait, it that a headpiece or is that his forehead going all Rocky Dennis?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn i am actually excited to read it
Also, damn panda's server is slow as hell


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 5, 2014)

?Sasuke? said:


> with the pics on baidu was posted this
> 小樱在给鸣人疗伤，我爱罗告诉小樱九尾给他的情报，小樱用查克拉手插进鸣人肚子里抓住鸣人心脏复苏，蛇叔和漩涡男打架，咬了漩涡男，斑爷把十尾吸收后成为六道！！
> 小樱给鸣人做人工呼吸。。。



Heh if taken literally Sakura impales Naruto's stomach to massage his heart while giving mouth to mouth. Sounds sadistic like something Karin would do.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

ok where is the chap ?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 5, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> ok where is the chap ?



as equally dispensable when it comes to Sasuke.

Cheers


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 5, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I will say I'm surprised at how he looks. Obito's looks far more "raw" and badass. Madara looks a lot like one of the Ginkaku Bros. It's just very very weird.
> 
> I'm actually not mad about this development. I'm actually laughing at this. I need to see the chapter lol.



Well supposedly the ginkaku bros were related to him. So it isn't that surprising.


----------



## calimike (Feb 5, 2014)

slow load?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 5, 2014)

calimike said:


> slow load?



Ya rofl, too many people trying to reading it, effectively ddosing the site.


----------



## Azaleia (Feb 5, 2014)

Amazing, amazing guys, MP slow as hell


----------



## Sarry (Feb 5, 2014)

sigh 
Now i can't sleep until i read it


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 5, 2014)

Sakura killed the internet after all.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 5, 2014)

yo its MF slow tf ?


----------



## Sarry (Feb 5, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Sakura killed the internet after all.



. she's that amazing


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Possible spoilers maybe?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

i thought it was my connection for a second haha


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 5, 2014)

"Next issue: Madara finally shows up in front of Kakashi" 

Holy shiiitttt


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2014)

Sakura is giving Naruto CPR.....at least it was not as mushy as I thought it was.

She also stuck her hand into Naruto's chest and putting chakra to keep his heart alive all while thinking not letting him die and will not let his dream go to waste.


----------



## Jad (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow - got a few things right with my prediction 



Jad said:


> I can see it now:
> 
> Giant panels everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Revolution (Feb 5, 2014)

Kishi delivered.

KISHI FUCKING DELIVERED!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 5, 2014)

Good chapter. I liked the pace.

Good for those that call Madara becoming Jinchuuriki. Interesting design, has around the same quantity of Onmyouton balls as Obito had, same with the six magatamas in his chest and the nine behind him (except the big one) and the staff's shape, the cloak and that kind of headband with horn-protutions in his forehead are the distinctions in his design.

But the way it was executed was too rushed. No emotion nor tension or sense of danger. Too casual.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 5, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu....... there's someone inside................ I hope it isn't............................ NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUu


And next chapter............. Scared of what will happen next since Madara will confront Kakashi.....................

*shaking

oiae hfoiwehwlk4efwjrw j rlw3j lw3


----------



## Lace (Feb 5, 2014)

Ugh Karin....


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome chapter. Loved every moment! I can't wait to see what happens next. Madara going to confront Minato and Kakashi, basically. Beyond excited to see that. Above all else, though, I can't wait to see what ends up happening with Naruto when he gets the other half of the Kyuubi. It won't just be a simple matter of him getting the other half of the Kyuubi, I feel. He may just get some more advanced version of the Shiki Fujin technique in the process, is what I'm thinking. There has to be something of special significance awaiting him beyond just the obvious other half of the Kyuubi's chakra.

Sasuke's situation is also quite interesting, too. Really at the edge of my seat with regards to what Hashirama truly ended up giving Sasuke. Either way, there's just so much awesome to look forward to. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Yamato (Feb 5, 2014)

Can't stop worrying......

Kakashi and Yamato..........................

Hope Naruto and Sasuke survive to end all this.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 5, 2014)

Chapter was good. 

Jin Madara reminds me Juugo's form 

About Karin, I only don't understand why she didn't bite helself when Sasuke stabbed her in Iron Land .___.'''

And Sakura will not let Naruto die, the CPR moment...  it was cool.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Kishi did it again!!*

Another good chapter from Kishi!!

This chapter sure had great moments and the pacing was really good too  the transitions from one scene to the other were really smooth and caused some kind of suprise when they showed.

- Gara explaining what the kyubi told him to do (making Naruto fanboys wet their pants).

- The method Sakura used to keep naruto alive was pretty cool unique and unexpected (opening him up and grabbing his heart now those are some real medical skills).

- Dat Karin dem chainz 
- Wow so Taka much team work very skill such awesome 
- Spiral zetsu comfirmed to have a "host".
- Dat Rikudo Madara design and badassness 
- hahahahaha Kishi trolling the shippers in the naruto fandom priceless 

- the flashback only took a few panels not entire pages 

- We got a nice cliffhanger in the end of the chapter.

- And last but not least the fact that despite losing his dad Kishi still delivered a great chapter for us to read  

Well overall a awesome chapter my only complain would be that there wasn't enough Sauce in it, but his time will come next chapter i guess.

Thanks Kishi keep up the great work!!


----------



## Kimimaro (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol I was wondering when we'd see Yamato again... For a while I thought Kishi just forgot him.

Amazing chap though. Any ideas on who approached Sasuke in the final panel?


----------



## Saru (Feb 5, 2014)

I had no idea what was going to happen next

wp, Kishi


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2014)

Could use minatos and tobirama a space time jutsu hirashin or minato can teleport him yo where he is. Or did I understand that wrong what kurama Said to gaara


----------



## Sin3dd (Feb 5, 2014)

Madara is now the Shinju (Ten-Tails) Jinchuuriki, hell yea somebody is gonna die! I wonder who...so, probably he'll take the other eye from Kakashi.
And...who is inside SpiralZetsu? The feet from the last page could be...Madara not cuz he has black feet. Could be Kabuto? Somehow escaped?! That Snake...
And of course, the only option they have is to get the other half of Kyuubi from Minato.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2014)

Shite, I missed Evil 

It was an okay chapter, probably because of the hype for the next one(Team Minato ) Though too asspulish imo.
Madara's new design is kinda weird. Not sure whether I like or not.
I feel as if Kishi is moving too fast. It's weird how he usually stalls unimportant shit, but big moments like becoming JJ and transformation go by so fast.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Feb 5, 2014)

Madara is th Jinchuriki of the Jubi, that's awsome. Much plot armour and PIS is under way. Who is this person that approached Sasuke?


----------



## auem (Feb 5, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Chapter was good.
> 
> Jin Madara reminds me Juugo's form
> 
> ...



maybe she was too shocked to do anything.....

though it is pretty silly by Kishi,biting herself to heal...it would have been better if the healing occurred automatically...only excuse i can give is maybe she need to suck it out to channelise in other part of the body....


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 5, 2014)

Every time I see a panel of chapter that has weapons flying out and doing amazing stuff, I just don't get Kishit's hatred towards tenten. Once again, he's drawn something like the anime team gave Tenten in the 2009 Shippuden movie, when she summoned chains to trap the chimera beast. Sigh. Even when she has the chakra cloak around her, kishit couldn't have given such a panel. Now it's given to F ing Karin!?! 

Ok. Whatever.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2014)

This just shows the difference between Madara and Obito. Obito couldn't control a weaker Juubi at first. But Madara has instantly gained control of the Juubi with half of Kurama and most/all of the Hachibi. Juudara will now secure the most powerful spot.

Sakura: He said that I could have his heart, so I grabbed it myself.

What would have been hilarious would be if Hinata was trying to do what Sakura is doing with Gentile Fist while Sakura did the mouth to mouth. Just to see Hinata's reaction.


----------



## takL (Feb 5, 2014)

so minato was far away for gaara afterall.
meh i didnt know gaaras sand flight was so slow...even birds can fly a few kilometers per a min.

im glad that maddy is finally dressed and not sporting the man boob anymore but why the　ふんどし(jp loincloth)?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol Kishi trolling the narusaku shippers


----------



## Sin3dd (Feb 6, 2014)

Madara is now the Shinju (Ten-Tails) Jinchuuriki, hell yea somebody is gonna die! I wonder who...so, probably he'll take the other eye from Kakashi.
And...who is inside SpiralZetsu? The feet from the last page could be...Madara not cuz he has black feet. Could be Kabuto? Somehow escaped?! That Snake...Someone else who? Who? The other's are dead...it's him!
And of course, the only option they have is to get the other half of Kyuubi from Minato.


----------



## Addy (Feb 6, 2014)

takL said:


> so minato was far away for gaara afterall.
> meh i didnt know gaaras sand flight was so slow...even birds can fly a few kilometers per a min.
> 
> im glad that maddy is finally dressed and not sporting the man boob anymore but why the　ふんどし(jp loincloth)?



yeah but he didn't wear a bra as we predicted


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 6, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> . Who is this person that approached Sasuke?



most probably it's kabuto.


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 6, 2014)

takL said:


> so minato was far away for gaara afterall.
> meh i didnt know gaaras sand flight was so slow...even birds can fly a few kilometers per a min.



Gaara's sand actually isn't slow.it's just that they had to travel a long distance.


----------



## takL (Feb 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah but he didn't wear a bra as we predicted



much to our relief, actually . 



tkpirate said:


> Gaara's sand actually isn't slow.it's just that they had to travel a long distance.



like i said traveling some kms isnt a long journey by air.


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 6, 2014)

takL said:


> like i said traveling some kms isnt a long journey by air.



what if they were traveling 100+ kms ?


----------



## takL (Feb 6, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> what if they were traveling 100+ kms ?



i better wait for the raw but scans say some kms. 
plus altho expanded, its still in the same field. 
naruto came from where gaara is taking him to (where minato is now)  to the place gaara left from (where sasuke is now.)


----------



## Addy (Feb 6, 2014)

takL said:


> much to our relief, actually .



but now madara looks like a flasher with that coat


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 6, 2014)

takL said:


> i better wait for the raw but scans say some kms.
> plus altho expanded, its still in the same field.
> naruto came from where gaara is taking him to (where minato is now)  to the place gaara left from (where sasuke is now.)



yeah it says some kms,but it could be easily 20 or 30 kms or more.also when gaara makes that comment they have already traveled for some time.also the battle field is HUGE.do you know there is a 205 kms long crater in the middle of the battle field ?also naruto had to climb the god tree just to find madara and hashi,though madara was using his PS.


----------



## takL (Feb 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> but now madara looks like a flasher with that coat



true with the fundoshi(loincloth) hanging down between the legs....



tkpirate said:


> yeah it says some kms,but it could be easily 20 or 30 kms or more.



if i do backtrans it s just 数キロ＝several kms.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 6, 2014)

personaly I hated this chapter... since kishi just totaly ruined Kushinas image and her sacrafice... I would like it if Kushina remained the only one with those special chakra chains as it made her unique... but now he just wased her sacrafice and generally image becouse of karin... who shows the same power along with sensing and chakra healing....

It would be ok if Naruo was the one to show those as he is the son of that unique person... but nah... lets waste it on karin..... and show that those are not special at all and even a greenhorn can use them

other options are that orochimaru has stolen some kushina DNA and put it inside karin an uzumaki too... and was curious if she will develop similar ability with the uzumaki gens.... but still I just dont like what I saw.... for me kushina was special now its all wasted ;/


----------



## Cloudane (Feb 7, 2014)

Drag drag drag.  So "the finale draws near" - the grand one, or is the manga going to drag on for another few decades yet? 
Edit: I see from the recent interview it really is heading into its ending.   Woohoo!  (I'm too invested to just stop reading it this late, and I'd quite like to see how it ends.)  Though I know "heading into" means "in a few years" but it's something.

I do have an urge to ship Gaara+Sakura now.  Never really thought of that one before.


----------



## brainguyobserver (Feb 9, 2014)

I just thought of something....what if Kishi pulls what his brother did with 666 Satan? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seishi: "Hey guys check out all these cool main characters!"

Seishi: "Jio and Ruby have strong feelings with each other no doubt something will happen 

Seishi: "Just kidding lol there's no relationship happening and all the main characters leave earth forever THE END "




I hope that doesn't happen. I want to see like what happened at the end of FMA where we see their family (wife and kid(s), that would actually warm my heart and make me defend the Naruto series.


----------



## Sin3dd (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmm, I think somebody will die in chapter 666...but this is highly unlikely...or something unexpected coming up.


----------

